# Who is your guide/Who has the same as you! 108 Guides 882 DISers!



## Good Ol Gal

I've always wondered if anyone else had the same guide as me... so I decided to make a list! 

So, who's your guide?    

So far there are *108 guides * and *882 DISers*! listed!​



Guides names are in red, DISers are in blue​  

So far we have: 



Aaron Pierce: KLEONARD, VWL2001, cathydisneynut


Amil Arroyo: goofylarry46, Disneylovers, DVC Daisy, Tiger926, dvc-NE, RoyalCinderella, zackspal, MAGICFOR2, tootsiemolly, myfairygodmother


Amy Colbert:


Anne Middlemiss: Purrrrfecta, loribell, almousefan, Jamian


Annmarie El Haj: aero99


Arnot Garcia: mkymouse1928


Bernard Lebeaupin: 100th happy haunt, off to neverland, MomsGoneGoofy, nezy, amandaC, LilMamiBella, nursetink, Tinky, patiruss, RoyalCanadian, dvcnewgirl, mlill, mrmom456, mnasf, chiefDVC, CraigDVC, brasey, LTDaveCass, mnasf, JENR, 50 years Too!


Betty Prikryl: calypso*a*go-go, KelNottAt, slimplaw, gjw007, goofy4tink, ForTheLoveofDisney, DisneyDreams18, carolina yankee, SCDizneyDawn, KarenB, DIGGER68, JustineMarie, MQuara, gothmommie, Pluto4Pres, Stitch1404, DiznNut, tazleiten12, CPTJAK, POOH&PIGLET, randy55, bcsmom, mickey mouse lover


Bill Berghoefer: maureenann, Dina


Bill Fuqua: Lindamary123, PBader, DE2Disney, MILLZ, Starr W.


Bill Rowe: DisFamily2006, Rellim


Bill Wahl: KandiB47, Mrs Potato Head, fasttrakphil, KS Jeff, dianeschlicht,


Bobby Corsello: mark&sue, SleepatDVC, zalansky, Showe, kellydizfan, nzdisneymom, SStJean, mrsjar, DVC2000V, mic KY mouses


Brad Smith:harra


Brandon Duke: SoThisIsLove, Hollymom1229, Moose for Sprite, T.E. Yeary, paults, ont/ohana, Twigs, goofynme, Wilderness


Brian Sullivan: Dziadzi, sap1227, BobNed, keishashadow, Daddio, kritter, LOVETHATMOUSE, Entropy, loucrew


Bruce Douglas: SueBill, deerh, pbharris4, katedrew94, Buzz's Buddy, lsutigger2, gazeborob, Archie Andrews, momoflizandains, ryley26, goofydad99, wdw4life, DVC Grammy, booger73, Ed T


Byron Helgeson: Gail & Joe, Tooneric, Lasrnw, JimC, lulu71, Bella2000, Luckymommyx2, rogerram, JackDiznee, monorail express, disnutt, Ms.Mouse, lisareniff, twotoohappy, LarryM, wyodan, wvalx, isyt, pb4ugo, jaysue, denecarter, Boston5602, Disneymagicfor4, gtrist4life, DisneyMAINEiac, lenshanem, elgerber, quickennerd, MinnieMe67, tink2020, LisaAP, Inkmahm, Pocahantas, drommer0, Noelle, KristineN


Carol Ann DeAngelo: akghutton, AFMom, Pootle, disneychick05, loveswdw, granmanh603, dgaston, Califgirl, disney junky, NYCDVClover2000, beachblanket, bags6490, Daveydave74, chorlick, Snoopygirl, kangaroodle


Celeste Chaffaut: Deesknee, BCVOwner2002, Deesknee, LVSWL, outlndr, Barreras Family, JoeEpcotRocks, Tinkerbell58, TNCarole, droberts32, Gavin&Evan, patsal, Beth, melk, wdwnut, Dennyha, JoanS., llp479, NYBlue1, Disney1fan2002, MonkeyPants, littlenicky, momtosydneyntodd, BEACHCLUBVILLAS, Judy WI, Alice Sr.


Chris Mansour: bavaria, tlotgg, brianm27, jakenjess, Melynny, gcbsdad, NewJerseyDVCMembers, tn4mickey, rocperez, wdwstar, CampingCat, larry_poppins, meier56013, Coll0610, ro80, GoofyArt, LoveMyDCV2, flt431, DisneyNutMary, MrsToad, Tink03477, Steamboat Bill


Darren Greenwald: Maistre Gracey


Dave Kreutzer: CreditMan, Disney_Mama, DVCME, Juls, Glorydaz, BearFan, zurgswife, goofyguy1958, jekjones1558, LucyLou&BobWho, NARM Forever


Dave Maharaj: yitbos96bb *no longer with DVC*


David Miller: abk96, Hixski, MermaidJan


Deborah Robinson: jimmytammy **promoted**


Diane Henry O'Callahan: *no longer with DVC*


D.J. Jordan: minnieandmickey, Lesia 


Doug Rapp: sz9144, tomerin, deba, Disneycatlady, officer tigger, chickie, 4Gus-Gus&Figaro, Johnnyfairplay, luvthedis, 2Princes2Princesses, Action, Lady V


Edwin Rivera: Lenc324, macphrsn,  Anniegirl, Desnik, korzmom, crazy4claspooh, pamjb*no longer with DVC


Edwin Mastrapa:jjpenguin


Fleur Henry:goaliewife


Frank Perez:javaj


Fred Miranda: MJTinNH, coasterbob, Machta


Gene Meadows:  *no longer a guide??*


Gerry Castello: two-foxes, jdg345


Gib McCain: Beca, byoung, Tine731, JoEllen, Scotch, Lisa1976, senecabeach, dtndfamily, winniedapooh, nestlejean, Cinderelli, Plutofan, Ali and boyz, smsnorthup, kkmauch, corinnak, PinkTink63, fredw, okwdreamin, explorer1977, slindamood, KristiKelly, disneymom8589, mel&me, dvc_john, goofydiz, bryanclo, alleluia5


Glen Wilson: Simba's Mom, mickeyman, ceejay13, kadaten, Luvdisney, goofy370, rayelias, ksoehrlein, TiggMan, CoolDisneyCat, higleytownheros


Greg Coots: garydeb, Disneyfreak92, walkena, dopey2, Disneyhappy


Hassan Jahanmiry: tmt, LauraLea, DukeStreetKing, SoCalKDG, jdm dkm, justcruisin, Squidrific, luvindisneyworld **no longer with DVC** 


Heidi Shimke(DLR): dwelty


Hubert Van Alphen: life with 3 babes, tink n pooh, cdpa4d, shellybaxter, paslea pooh, JerJan, PinotFan, diznyfanatic, Jim from Jersey


Humberto Santos: 2giddy4wdw, pjpoohbear, BeverlyJ, MrsMork, Mickeydad, wendydarling826


James Moore Kruuzin**no longer with DVC**


James Stinson III: lor1277, Tinkerbell10403, wisbucky


Jeff Jarozos: DVCconvert, mathmagic, MOMO2DK, RealMickey, RealMickeysGirl, connorlevinsmom, Madi100


Jenna Mazza: dvcmbr94, rantnnravin, ralphd, katiemugs2, KJMickey, Fonzy13, nuttylawprofessor, cherylp3, disneykid4ever, vince971, hrsmom


Jerre Wegner (DL): mikayla73


Jim McCoy: Good Ol Gal, MinnieGril33, dvcfamily41801, wdwaholic, slmjam, gopherit, andrea9873, goofydec, Lawrence Cooper, BillPA, DrTomorrow, roelongo, Patricia721, DVC Sadie, mommystieg, kretsebr, Terry S, momsully, dvcfamily41801, swich2mac, Lora, sonogirl, sajeto, zracat, dairyou, *elaine*, jennymouse, ilovepooh, dkellumw, tvwalsh, Boardwalker, polyhm83, larrytau, LIGrumpyGirl, graygables


Joan Lane:  sorcerermick, tjhsr, Scott H, karrit2000, drakethib, ZachnElli, Resqlt, RachelTori, donmil723


Joaquin Alvarez: awatt,  NYMomof4, rascalmom, jenelope, pouncingpluto


Juan Santana: Pooh's Pixie, LoverofDisney, Ariel8676, gabbysmom04, psharrock, weloveMickey/Minney, chatchdvc


Judy Kaufman: TnRobin, SaratogaShan, justloveit, beccasmom, Tink10, spiceycat, btrim, jkovick, Doctor P, beezerdave, gamomof2, FOTM Ring Bearer, beagle744, cgcw, NE14DisneyWorld?, PixiePop, lauginplace199, Pa@okw95, WeLoveDVC, MAGICinMYHEART, LSB, Sal316, extraredstuff, SusieJ, JodyTG, Tabetha, allicat, daisey mae muggles, mello, Starshine, sm4987, minnie33, OKWMom, basketrn, Christine42566, DizkneeDenna, jjohnson, Mokat76


Julie Hughes-Vivas: iankh, brandip22, artvandelay, Goofyhouk, kaelarad, smjj, MrShiny, tiggerzpalz, CRSNDSNY, jomik1, ClarabelleCow, Geyser Gazer, Lexxiefern, skl537, Shleby5514, Punkswife, MI mom of 3, bom_noite, mommytomy3, Didney Daddy, WDWLVR, rubbergypsy, sunking, zawisza, pixiechick, rie'smom


Karen Goyer: tinkgrl


Karen Guyder: Judique, mitros, DonnaL, katied, disneymama73, eliza61


Kathryn Leonard (DL): BeccaG


Kathy Rader: MaeDisney, buckylarue, Mom B, ryanmilla, Valentine, MaryJ, elijahpep, antree


Kelly Joe Williamson: Mickmse2002, simpilotswife, Megangel31, greenban, LUVMICKEY, Alexander, SpoonfulofSugar, debloco, yasuern, BCV2003, VMS, TepFam


Ken Bradshaw: Stimpy, tamu91, MStepelton, marlouwrig, magicalmcwho, phorsenuf, funcinderella, Lori-n-NY, 4kidsandadog, pearlieq, Squidrific, goalie5hole, aDVCguy, CruisinPT


Ken Houston: jpeka65844


Kim Moore(male): travelbug, maciec, bill'sdj, DisneyMomOK, Groucho, TeresaNJ, jonesm34650, fishermouse, DPRUSSO, The Disney Bunch, ScooterL


Larissa Prendergast: lovinthemouse, LeCras, Belle&RellasMom, doubletrouble vb, CALNEVADISNEYFANS, shelleyz, Brikate , pumpkinboy, MOMPOPPINS, jasheehy, mueting4, Joe T., mjfox, kt-scarlett


Larry Hope: disworldnum1, Tony P. IL., bullpup12564, jpolak, newholidayx2, SillyOldDad, NCRedding, TomD, HeatherPage, Julez4u, Hersheybar417


Lauri Fauser: prez65


Linda O'Grady: Chip126, sean-1966, deide71, dizplanner


Linda Scolaro: mrsminniemouse, Frankiesmom, AnnaS, castleri, JessetheCowgirl, DisFlan, KristinU, della, psu4glory, graclrm, DVCtinkerbell, Fitswimmer, Pluto,3DisneyKids, speakupjc


Linda Smit:AOPI57, alsipd, luvsoccer&disney, camlace, cruisedad, MissyDVC


Linda Streetman: Laurajean1014, disney4me4ever, aclov, Divamomto3, TLinden16, tommywa, Princess Tink *no longer with dvc*, mellormousee


Lisa DeRosa: murcor, LakeAriel, laughingplace, SamRoc, goofy4dvc, disneynut1225, Laurabearz, JKLLady, KarenP99, colleen costello, huskermouse, Jets fan, LakeAriel


Marc Turner: gharrer, Poohs Pal, Christin & family, tworgs*no longer with dvc*


Maribella Quinones: Yardbird, ACDSNY, mommyceratops, geekgirl, ses1230


Mario Ramirez: TAKitty


Mark Webb: lts862, rriley25, shellbelle1971, shrpgrl, Disney Doll, Chris and Pooh, FamilyGuy, cavecricket, saratogagirl, Marxokw97 


Marshall Sutton: RumpleMom, mikesmom88, FLYNZ4, NMW, kmcrosby, Mike&Kris, AlaskaMOM, dawngee


Mary Mannix: pmcpmc, DisneyPhD, Hogzilla *no longer with dvc*


Megan Moriarty: DarthGoofy, Shawn, Cobra B., lundve, bigsmooth, brivers222, lordog, jblb1020, Dreamfinder2, RSoxFan, Viki, MinnesotaChill, glewis1123


Michael Cramer:sanilacjack, cjadkins


Michael Lewis: Scratch42, bkjones911, BitsnBearsMom, diseyeveryyear, lorli, lawlesslovewdw


Michelle Carcel: I Love DVC, Jacksmom99, kathleena


Michelle McAlister: TammyAlphabet, trampslady, TOMAR@SSR, JCPollyanna, AllyBri, jiggerj, bobbiwoz, Lori in CNY, n2mm, cher070171, keys2kingdom, BeckyV, Jen D, DWNut, lsket, tinkerbell of winter, HUFF590, alexandone, cmariew, Jenny0725, dvcmickey


Mike Brunson: magicmommy, PECOS BILL, MinnieFan, quiltingmom4, scottb8888, evaready51, pogopossum, lisaviolet, pjadtl, Dr. David Q. Dawson, momofprincess, alexandmaddie, MIDisFan, magicmommy, U2FanHfx


Nancy Barbee: dvcssr1, tomandrobin, mufasa0505


Nancy Clayton: jimmytammy


Nancy Gray: hawkeye, disneylady, hoopsrob


Nelida Mora: EpcotKilterFan, Anewman, minniemoms, acpalmer, mom2dzb


Nicki Aumiller: DaddyBrady


Nick Tamberino: tiffany123, Kewzi, mbw12, WithFaith50, Jenbear, pinktales, sarhenty, Cyndy, Doc Dave, Disneyjamie, ErinC, Oreo Cookie, YesYourMajesty, Ksp, daipp, snyderla, MissD, disneygrl16, Lets go to disney, Mike, leanne2255, dvc bwv


Nikki McKinney: Granny, JIMLEM, TDC Nala


Patti Douglas: NJmouse, Betty X, BuzzLtYear, Sox Fan, MinMouse, jendon1997, Gizmo1951, jetstream


Paul Kuhn: rparmfamily, Debi, TLinden16, PSC


Randy: AmyBeth68, GOVAC24, Mickey'sApprentice


Randy Cook: TinkTatoo, Figment56, Holly, zulaya, TinkGirl, babylisa4, missymagic, CrzyforPiglet, SusanSeng, JaneGapud, kcdisneymom, mmmcq, kimberh


Randy Kruger: Tina, NUHuskies#1, vascubaguy, magicmouse2, Sheetshouse, NHPeter, PADisneyNut, mwehttam, pjshaff, TinkHappy, pkgman, lovwdwalot, Geezer, ckgplus3, srmbstark, osprey84, ilovefh, Disneymommie, Disneymooners93, nicky mouse, Rocket15, Honeymooner04, the who #3, icydog


Raphael R Massa: new yawka, bongo59, Lesli54, DeeDeeDis, LindaBabe, unixadm, bzzelady, DisDaydreamer, jpresrethi


Ricardo Florez: dallastxcpa, madonna31


Ricardo Quiroz: Tomskatt  *promotoed*


Robin Daniels: athenna, gilld, Doug7856, chiclet, Mickey'sApprentice, punkin712, simzac, Melrosgirl, LAWalz23, mickeywho?


Roland Lammers:  CarolA, Cinderella, PanterFanStan, jamzots, Tiggerific711, mamatojon, roadtripper, wanna-b-Tink, DVC Jen, oldkeywestfan, paulasillars, CA Disney Fans, Barb, marcybear, jchice2, DVC-Don


Ron Brumbaugh: Cruelladeville, Luigi's Girl, disfountainofyouth, skibum, cseca, pigget74, Feigned, kddlm, KatiebugsMom, zacksmammie, CarolAnnC, Crissup, micki1 


Ron Poser: no longer with DVC


Rose Dahill *retired*


Scot MacDonald: sssteele, caspersmom83, my3princes, Tammi67, Tinkaroo, SHarper02, Amy&Dan, TR Denise, mgkkgdm, funhouse8, Dizholic


Steven Fisher: Fun2bmomof3, cobbler, Disneemomee, mom2alix, Gary222, missymouse, donaldbuzz&minnie, Dizz42


Steve Tinn:OKraysLoveDisney, magicmama, Mickeysduck


Susan Saunders:Towncrier


Susan Schell melanie18, cyiland, londonderrydisneyfan, ralph Nelson, MickeyCrazed, KathyR, mrsswat, aeryn


Susie Farnsworth: DisneyHumbug, charlesTD, jnrrt, PrincessMeganKatie, Olaf, blossomz, TreesyB, PocahontasLookALike, NancyDVC, garyjoy, disneydisneydoo


Theresa Seitz:WDWMaggie, scm200


Thomas Costanzo: MAC3, M4travels, bpmorley, Zoe's Dad, sibarb


Tim Grabman: MiaSRN62, halekai64, tollerwalker, Parker1028, ncseric


Todd Bearden: Mickey Fliers, DisneyWhirled, BeautyNBeast


Tony Heard: mom23boys, I Dreamof Disney, jonestavern, RAD, all5ofus, PatsMom, princessmom, randytenn, diskat


Umberto Sanchez: araffle


Veronica Devine: *retired*


William "Bill" Wroe: skyfairy, Jacket93


Unassigned:

Keep them coming!


*user names updated to post p70p1039*



> posted Feb '06: In the process of trying to do an add-on I found out our guide, Rose Dahill has retired.. almost 3 months ago!  We didn't get anything in the mail and we're reassigned yet.   I got us reassigned and our new guide is Jim McCoy.  He seemed very nice on the phone and I hope we have a good relationship with him





> posted Jul '05:  Just wondering who your guide is.....We have Rose Dahill and she is really nice    So does anyone know where the guides work from?


----------



## garydeb

Hi,

  We have Greg Coots!!!!!He's great.  He was our guide in 1997 then became a manager then decided to work less hours and became our GUIDE again!!
He's great and always has time to answer all our questions.....

-Debbie


----------



## athenna

My guide is Robin Daniels and she is very nice, and has answered all of my questions, even the dumb ones


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Come on everyone... Don't just look... post your guide!!! It's easy


----------



## DisneyHumbug

Susie Farnsworth.....after my 2 add ons when she realized I wasn't buying anymore, she stopped calling.


----------



## vascubaguy

Well, I'm not officially a member yet, but the guide assigned to me is Randy.  I've talked to him once and he was great at answering all my questions and offering tips and even sharing some vacation stories.


----------



## AmyBeth68

RANDY!!!    He's awesome!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Michelle McAlister is the sweetest guide in all the world!! And she is honest and trustworthy!


----------



## Stimpy

Ken Bradshaw.  We bought our original contract and our add-on through him.  Also  recommended him to a few friends.  He's a nice guy and very professional.


----------



## KelNottAt

We bought resale, but DVC assigned a guide to us anyway.  Her name is Betty Prykle (sp??).  I had some early Q&A phone calls with her way back before we bought.  I guess DVC keeps track of that, so we ended up with Betty after we became owner.  She seems nice enough.


----------



## CarolA

I Think his name is "Roland"   We have a good arrangement.  I call him if I want to buy and he leaves me alone otherwise.  I like it that way.....


----------



## Credit Man

We have Dave Kreitzer.


----------



## fun2bmomof3

Steven Fisher is our guide.   I must have called him a million times with a million and one questions before we decided to buy.  He even made himself available on a sunday to speak with my dh who works six days a week.    When we made our first reservation he noticed it on the computer and gave us a call to see if we needed any thing.    


54 days till our first dvc trip home.


----------



## mom23boys

Our guide is Tony Heard, we will be paying him a visit in a month.  I think an add-on is due.


----------



## problemchild718

Hi all, I have decided to buy into DVC. Was wondering is it better to buy 2 small contracts off the bat or buy one contract now then add on later. Can I add on at a different resort? Is it cheaper to add on? Do they keep calling you to add on or do you call them? HELP!


----------



## DarthGoofy

Our guide is Megan Moriarity.


----------



## Mickmse2002

We have Kelly Joe Williamson


----------



## sorcerermick

Haven't seen her mentioned yet, but we love Joan Lane!


----------



## Tooneric

Byron Helgeson


----------



## Gail & Joe

Byron Helgeson....He's great


----------



## TnRobin

Megan was our original guide, but she left to be a Stay at home mom.  We now have Judy Kaufman.  I can not say enough wonderful things about these two ladies.  They have been a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Cruelladeville

We have Ron Brumbaugh, and he doesn't call unless I call him, thank goodness.  We do visit him maybe once a year to say hi, but I won't be doing any more buying.  900 pts is enough!


----------



## Beca

Gib McCain - He is awesome!!

 

Beca


----------



## Shawn

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not officially a member yet, but the guide assigned to me is Randy. I've talked to him once and he was great at answering all my questions and offering tips and even sharing some vacation stories.



I'm in the same category. A future member. My guide is Megan Moriarty, and has been quite helpful so far. I'm going to have to contact her this week with some questions.

-Shawn


----------



## tamu91

Another post for Ken Bradshaw.  We did an add-on with him in May and he was great.  Answered all my questions and everything went smooth.  Our original guide was Veronica and when she retired several months ago, Ken was assigned to handle our contract.  Couldn't have worked out any better 

That brings me to a question, seeing all these guides being mentioned.  How many guides does DVC have on staff?


----------



## trampslady

Michelle MacAlister is our guide, and we LUV her dearly!  She's a real pleasure to talk to and always seems delighted to hear from us.  Any question or concern I've ever had has been met with a sincere desire to help.  When we've made the decision (more than once and waiting for another now!) to add on, calling to talk to Michelle is actually part of the excitement!


----------



## Deesknee

Celeste Chaffaut is our guide. We originally inquired years before we purchased. Once in awhile we would get a mailing. Then when I called again I was directed to her. She was very very helpful & patient. We have found ALL of her information accurate. I have since called her with question & she has been helpful then also.


----------



## DisneyWhirled

Three cheers for Amy Colbert!  We luv her!!


----------



## MinnieGirl33

Jim McCoy!  What can I say ?  He's great!


----------



## murcor

Lisa DeRosa


----------



## BkrsLoveDis!

Good Ol Gal said:
			
		

> Just wondering who your guide is.....
> 
> We have Rose Dahill and she is really nice



Rose is our guide too - unless they change since we bought re-sale.  We called DVC direct when we first became interested but ended up buying through TSS (thanks Tom and Jamie!) so we'll see if we get changed . . .

Rose was quite helpful in answering our questions though!


----------



## Lasrnw

My guide is BYRON and we just love him. He is just wonderful


----------



## goofylarry46

Amil Arroyo is our guide he is great


----------



## JimC

Byron is our guide.  He is the classic gentleman!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I wonder how many guides there are employed there??  Does anyone know how many members there are??


----------



## I Dream of Disney

Our guide is Tony Heard.   We orginally were going to purchase a contract at SSR last June, but changed our mind.   He was able to waitlist us for a contract at BCV.   The contract came through after only 8 months!


----------



## laughingplace

Lisa DeRosa


----------



## Kewz1

Nick Tamberino

Kristen


----------



## gharrer

Marc Turner


----------



## CharlesTD

We have Susie Farnsworth and she has be great all of her personal little touches for our family have gone well above and beyond what any guide should be doing but we do appreciate it.


----------



## slimplaw

Our guide is Betty Pikryl.  She has called our WDW home when we are there and left us a message.  She will also call sometimes when price increases are getting close, just in case we want to buy more points.  Unfortunately, we have not been able to take her up on this yet.


----------



## Disneylovers

Amil is our guide too.  He helped us when we bought, and a few months later when we did our add on.


----------



## TOMAR@SSR

trampslady said:
			
		

> Michelle MacAlister is our guide, and we LUV her dearly!  She's a real pleasure to talk to and always seems delighted to hear from us.  Any question or concern I've ever had has been met with a sincere desire to help.  When we've made the decision (more than once and waiting for another now!) to add on, calling to talk to Michelle is actually part of the excitement!



Michelle MacAlister is our guide as well, and we totally agree with you!!  
She is a pleasure to know !!


----------



## Lindamary123

Well...we're not members yet but this is something we really want to do. We took the tour of SSR the end of June and our guide was Bill Fuqua. If we would have bought while we were there we could have taken $8 a point off of our downpayment but we just weren't ready.  I would like to buy 250 points but now I guess I'm out of luck with the downpayment incentive.  Oh well, I'm sure we will do this but just not sure when.  Hopefully I will be calling Bill soon.


----------



## Luigi's Girl

When we first joined DVC our guide was Tom Jenkins and he was really great. He left last year and our new guide is Ron Brumbaugh who we like very much. He has been very helpful to us as well as our relatives whom we have sent to him so they could become members too!


----------



## justloveit

Judy Kaufman is our guide. She has always gone above and beyond with everything we need.


----------



## tjhsr

Joan Lane has been great.Last Oct. we were making our 1st trip home and wanted to do a add-on while we were there.She was off that week but still came in with her grand daughter to meet with us.


----------



## travelbug

Kim Moore.  He's excellent.


----------



## bavaria

I too am curious as to how many guides there are - I don't see mine listed here yet, but hope that it will be a long term relationship. He doesn't know that I will be coming to talk to him about an add-on in a few days yet!!!


----------



## Pinmaniac

Ours is Dave Maharaj.


----------



## Tine731

Gib McCain.


----------



## SamRoc

Lisa DeRosa is ours too.


----------



## dsneygirl

We did the tour with Susie in May but ended up buying resale.  I don't know who we are assigned to know.  She was ok, nothing spectacular.  Never even called us after we got home to see if we had made a decision.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

We just joined and we have Greg Coots too. He is great! He showed us around SSR when we were there in May. We had just joined, but already had the trip booked and weren't staying on points. He was helpful and fun.


----------



## SoThisIsLove

Hi, 

  Mine is Brandon Duke.  He's been great too!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Our guide is listed as Arnot Garcia as he's the one that originally gave us the DVC tour about 8 years ago.  I have no idea if he's really still there, or we will call and be assigned a new guide.  Thus far, I haven't had a reason to contact him.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just got a phone call this week.  We were assigned a new guide.  Our old one was promoted to management. So now we have *Tim Grambin * (hope I spelled that right).   He told me he's sending me an informational letter in the mail.   He seems very nice.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

bavaria said:
			
		

> I too am curious as to how many guides there are - *I don't see mine listed here yet*, but hope that it will be a long term relationship. He doesn't know that I will be coming to talk to him about an add-on in a few days yet!!!



Well who is it??!!


----------



## gilld

Ours is Robin Daniels who was extremely helpful to us as we bought sight unseen here in the UK.  She always called us back as soon as we called her with a query, to save us the cost of an international call.


----------



## Dziadzi

Brian Sullivan is our guide..he has always been prompt and courteous when contacted.


----------



## iankh

There must be a LOT of guides! 

Mine is Julie Hughes. I was amazed that when I started looking at DVC again and called, she was my guide. I think I first got a tour from here a bizillion years ago when I think BWV was being sold as was VB.

I did resale VWL resale purchase this spring and wanted to do an add-on. Julie was still my guide.  Very helpful and pleasant.


----------



## lulu71

Byron H. - he's just great!


----------



## mrsminniemouse

We have Linda Scolaro. Haven't heard anyone else mention her yet.


----------



## magicmommy

Don't see mine listed yet either......Mike Brunson.....He's great!


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Jim McCoy!  We think he is great, love talking to him on the phone, so upbeat and SO "Disney."  We stopped in last Saturday at SSR to see if he was available but he had left for the day already.


----------



## wdwaholic

Jim McCoy is ours also!!Definitely one of the best  Will pop in to see him when we're there in Aug.
Trish


----------



## tinkgrl

Mom has Karen Goyer (sp?)

Ms. Sparrow


----------



## AOPI57

Linda Smit- she's terrific!


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

I don't think he's been mentioned yet--Bernard Lebeaupin is my guide.


----------



## beccasmom

Judy Kaufman - she's a doll!


----------



## RumpleMom

Marshall Sutton


----------



## PECOS BILL

Great Guy,
Very knowledgable.


----------



## slmjam

Jim McCoy is our guide too.  He is great!  Always so friendly and is super fast returning phone calls.


----------



## bavaria

Good Ol Gal said:
			
		

> Well who is it??!!



Whoops sorry! Must be old age or add-onitis affecting the brain.   

Chris somebody, don't have his last name in the brain right now, and away from my desk!


----------



## Tina

We have Randy, too. His last name is Kruger, if you want to update the list. He was wonderful. We signed everything about 2 months ago. We should be closing very soon - in less than 2 weeks, I believe. I thought he was wonderful.


----------



## new_yawka

He has not yet been mentioned.  He has always been nice and responsive.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Our guide is Randy Cook and we are meeting him for the first time in a few weeks


----------



## Pooh's Pixie

Juan Santana

Very nice, met him at SSR when we toured & called him with questions before we bought.


----------



## gjw007

Betty Prikryl (correct spelling as I took the name off the card she sent me).


----------



## mikesmom88

Our guide is Marshall Sutton.  He is okay, sometimes I call him when we are there and we stop in to visit.
We have added on 3 times and he has been responsive to our needs.


----------



## Hollymom1229

Ours is Brandon Duke, nice guy, and very professional guide.  He also really connected with DH, which helped sell it.


----------



## Figment56

Randy Cook-was  very nice!


----------



## akghutton

Carol Ann DeAngelo


----------



## sssteele

Here's a name not mentioned - our guide Scot MacDonald.  just bought a VWL resale from him.  Papers have to be resent however - interest rate on financing was incorrect.


----------



## SueBill

Bruce Douglas is our guide - just purchased 200 points in March 2005 @ SSR.


----------



## gopherit

ANother family with Jim McCoy here... and that's thanks to my sister, DVC since '92, who started with someone else (who since left DVC) but inherited Jim a few years before we decided to be members, and I guess DVC decided to keep our family under one guide, LOL!

If we can ever get BIL/SIL to join, they will probably get Jim too.  We gave DVC their name and Jim was the guide who then called them to ask about their interst / answer questions, etc.  But confound it, those suckers are looking at buying a BOAT instead.  

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm801YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_3_200.gif' alt='Boating 2' border=0></a> 
THat's right -- instead of DVC and a lifetime of great vacations     , they want to get a BOAT.  



Pah Leeze.    <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm801YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_102.gif' alt='Dismay' border=0></a>   

Somebody talk some SENSE into them, would ya?!?!?     We have tried... 

(Hey, they have 3 kids -- you could do it as a personal humanitarian mission for their innocent childrens' futures!)


----------



## bongo59

Raphael Massa and he is not a family favorite.  We actually have tied to have him changed several times.  He was assigned to us when we lost our original guide from 1991, Caryn Anderson who was awesome.


----------



## jnrrt

bongo59 said:
			
		

> Raphael Massa and he is not a family favorite.  We actually have tied to have him changed several times.  He was assigned to us when we lost our original guide from 1991, Caryn Anderson who was awesome.



Is there any particular reason you cannot change?  I'm curious because we have never spoken to our guide.  We bought a resale, but originally were assigned to Susie Farnsworth when we called for information.  She never returned our phone calls which I thought was really weird.  We ended up buying resale as I said, and when we got all the papers, she was still our guide.  To be fair, someone mentioned months ago on this board that not getting call backs could have something to do with the "do not call" lists, but still, we called them first and asked for info.

So I am curious about how hard it is to change, and is there any reason to do so unless you're buying an add-on?


----------



## gopherit

jnrrt said:
			
		

> To be fair, someone mentioned months ago on this board that not getting call backs could have something to do with the "do not call" lists, but still, we called them first and asked for info.



My SIL and BIL got a card in the mail from Jim stating that he recognized they were on a Do Not Call list, and therefore, if they ever wanted to discuss DVC, give HIM a call, but his calls would cease.

BUt then , BIL and SIL aren't DVC owners yet, so learly he would be making a sales call.  For an established guide of DVC owners -- not sure how that works.


----------



## Laurajean1014

Linda Streetman - But she is not on the list...........unless she got married.?.


----------



## DVCconvert

Jeff Jarozos  (? on the surname spelling)


----------



## Bella2000

Tooneric said:
			
		

> Byron Helgeson


 Ditto


----------



## off to neverland

Bernard Lebeaupin is our guide.


----------



## life with 3 babes

Hubert Van Alphen is our guide and he is just the BEST!  We just got our contract to sign in the mail yesterday after at least 2 milloin phone calls to him with question after question!  Poor guy must have me on speed dial by now!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Linda Smit- she's terrific!


Had to chime in here Wendy.  This was who our guide WAS.....until last week when we got the phone call from our newly assigned guide (Tim Grambid) who said Linda was promoted to management ?   I agree....we liked her as well. 

Wonder if you'll be reassigned as well ?


----------



## MinnieFan

Our guide is Mike Brunson. He's been great - we have nothing but good things to say about him.


----------



## simpilotswife

Kelly Jo is our guide


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Well, we changed guides prior to actually purchasing. We had done the tour on our honeymoon 3 years ago and didn't really think the guy was great (can't remember his name), and when DH started calling with questions after we decided it was truly a possibility for us, he couldn't get his calls returned, so he requested someone else. That's when we got reassigned to Greg Coots, and I'm glad we did. We met him in May, and he was great!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Where are the guides stationed?  Do they all work right at WDW?  How do you see your guide?  Do you call and ask if they want to meet you somewhere?


----------



## MStepelton

Ken Bradshaw


----------



## tink_n_pooh

life with 3 babes said:
			
		

> Hubert Van Alphen is our guide and he is just the BEST!  We just got our contract to sign in the mail yesterday after at least 2 milloin phone calls to him with question after question!  Poor guy must have me on speed dial by now!



We have Hurbert too!!  We haven't had to call him too much but he's been a great guy


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Wow -- I never dreamed there were so many guides (and this is just a small portion of contract owners!).  I've been surprised our guide has never even tried to call us about an add-on.  Of course, it may be the fact that we live in WA state and would have to add-on @ WDW.  Oh well, doesn't matter...we just bought a travel trailer and truck (our 3rd home-away-from-home), so I'll just have to kiss any add-ons goodbye...for the time being, anyway.


----------



## NJmouse

Patti Douglas is our guide she is the wife of Bruce.


----------



## Megangel31

Mine is also Kelly Jo Williamson.  She is very knowledgable and has been great about responding to my calls and requests for add-ons.  To put up with me, she must have the patience of a saint!


----------



## Deesknee

Okay....Does anyone else have Celeste?


----------



## goofy4dvc

We too have Lisa DeRosa.  We previously had Ricardo Quirez (don't see his name here) but were reassigned to Lisa.


----------



## dvcmbr94

I don't remember who was my original guide who had to answer all my questions back in 1993 and helped me through my first purchase in early 1994.  I'm sure her name is in my DVC stuff at home and I remember liking her a lot.  When I did my add-ons in 1998 Jenna Cornell became my guide.  She is wonderful!  Talking with her is like talking with an old friend -- even if it's years between conversations it only takes minutes to catch up.  She recently married and her name is now Jenna Mazza


----------



## Good Ol Gal

The list has been updated and I put it in order of our guides first names


----------



## jonestavern

Tony Heard, we felt very relaxed with him. A very pleasant person, good at making _interesting_ small talk, too!

_Jean_


----------



## Tink10

Our original guide was Veronica Devine who retired    so, our guide is now Judy Kaufman.


----------



## Yardbird

Our guide is Maribella Quinones


----------



## tomerin

well our guide was Doug Rapp. he was very hrelpful in the beginning but we havent heard from him since we signed last year.


----------



## Lesli54

Our guide is Rafael Massa.  He was very friendly and really knew the answers to our questions when we toured and purchased.  You can tell that he really likes DVC.  He has never called to bug us about doing add-ons, which is nice, but has made sure that we get letters from time to time regarding price increases.

Currently, he is working over at SSR giving tours.  DH saw him in June, giving a tour.


----------



## DeeDeeDis

Our "guide" is Raphael R Massa, but i believe a "guide" is there to guide you.  

I would refer to our guide as a "salesperson".  He sold us our timeshare and thats about the last time we have heard from him.  he's a very nice salesman, but a salesman nevertheless.


----------



## NUHuskies#1

We have Randy Kruger. When we purchased over the phone he was very nice and answered all of our questions. We finally did a tour a few months ago and he accompanied us. It was funny, because he didn't look at all like I pictured him over the phone!


----------



## tiffany123

Our guide is Nick Tamburrino.  We've purchased 3 contracts from him and we often see him when we're at WDW.  He usually has a message waiting for us when we arrive in our room.  Very personable and fun to talk to.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Good Ol Gal said:
			
		

> Where are the guides stationed?  Do they all work right at WDW?  How do you see your guide?  Do you call and ask if they want to meet you somewhere?


 Our guide (Greg Coots) is stationed at SSR. When we signed our contract, we already had a trip scheduled in May. He told us to come by the preview center at SSR and ask for him, so we did. He talked with us for a bit there, took us on a tour of the rooms at SSR, and arranged for us to be taken to our next stop (DTD) by van.


----------



## AFMom

We also had Veronica Devine - and found out yesterday she retired....  we were calling to ask her about SSR add-on incentives (yes - add-on-itis has already hit)  Anyway - they said we now have Carol Ann (must be the Carol Ann in the list), but she doesn't work until tomorrow - so I talked to Byron for a while - he was great!  I'm sure Carol Ann will be wonderful as well.  Veronica was very helpful, even though we ended up buying resale - she even called us at our villa to see how our first vacation was going!


----------



## pmcpmc

Mary Mannix


----------



## LindaBabe

Our "guide" was Rafael Massa.  As long as we and any potential referrals have to go through him, we'll never add on and we'll NEVER refer!  Talked too much, found it difficult to answer direct questions and no follow up.  Not a happy experience.  It seems to be impossible to get away from using him.  I've tried!


----------



## MAC3

We have Thomas Costanzo, but he was assigned to us as our original guide left to  pursuit bigger & better things.   His name was Ron Allen.  Never met Tom but each time we are there we say we are going to introduce ourselves to him.  

 Oh well vacation time is precious!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Our guide is Glenn Wilson.  Nice, low-key guy.  I respected him from the start-I took the tour solo, DH was at home and it was really something for me to do.  But he gave me all the info, not like I was wasting his time, as I've heard happens in my situation alot.  Well, it paid off for him!  I got home, popped the tape in, let DH look at everything, and he wanted very much to buy.  Bought 150 points, now we have 310, mostly through Glenn.


----------



## deerh

Our guide is Bruce Douglas as well. About as friendly as a two-by-four. Never calls, writes, or anything. Sold us BWV, and never heard from him except the standard postcard.

Called him once while down at WDW, left a message, and never heard from him.

I guess they are "salesmen" and not anything else.

DeerH


----------



## crazywig

i didn't read all 9 pages, but our guide isn't listed in the first post. her name is Veronica. i can't recall her last name. she's very good, i remember her leaving us a msg on our first trip home and when we added on a few months ago she was fantastic about call backs, etc. (which is very important imo).


----------



## QuiltTeddy

I can't even tell you the name of our guide without digging out the papers....we never hear from him and he was far from helpful.  In fact, he didn't even know when we added on an additional 25 points.....that's how "out of it" it is.


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

pmcpmc said:
			
		

> Mary Mannix




We had Mary Mannix also, but she is no longer with DVC.    I found out when I called to add-on some points.   I was transferred to Bernard Lebeaupin.  He was very helpful and a pleasant person.


----------



## mark&sue

Does any one else have Bobby Corsello?       We were already sold on DVC before we did the tour.  He was honest with us when we said we would like to use our points to stay in Las Vegas and advised us against that.  He did push the fact that we could exchange.   Having said that we have exchanged and used points in Disneyland Paris easily so we are now very pleased.

Since we came back to UK we have bought an add on and he did organise it really quickly with all the paperwork arriving in the UK on time and was very impressed with the organisation of this.

Surprised he has not been mentioned.



Susan


----------



## deba

Doug Rapp~ very nice and helpful!


----------



## spiceycat

how did I miss this

Judy Kaufman - she is the BEST!!!!!


----------



## DVC Daisy

We have Amil too - he is the BEST!


----------



## lenshanem

Marc Turner


----------



## mkymouse1928

Arnault Garcia


----------



## tlotgg

I believe the "Chris" mentioned in the list is Chris Mansour.  He was our guide when we purchased in 95.


----------



## JeanJoe

mark&sue said:
			
		

> Does any one else have Bobby Corsello?       We were already sold on DVC before we did the tour.  He was honest with us when we said we would like to use our points to stay in Las Vegas and advised us against that.  He did push the fact that we could exchange.



I won't post the name of our original guide who gave us a tour, but I wish he had been more like this one. Ours felt like a used-car salesman using sleaze pressure tactics that really turned us off. Had nothing bad to say about DVC, pushed using points at other DVC resorts as a great option, and used "math" with absurd starting assumptions to "prove" what a great financial deal it was. We are not idiots, and did not like being treated like ones.

It was bad enough that we nearly decided against joining DVC. Thanks to our own research and the DIS DVC boards, we thankfully changed our minds and bought resale through TTS without a problem. It took 2 attempts, but we also had our guide re-assigned (since it seems once you've done a tour, you would normally be permanently assigned to that guide).

We don't foresee purchasing more add-on points for a while, and don't need to get personal attention with phoned "how are you doing?"s, but I can see how a good guide could be great for some people. So, it's good to see people have had good experiences with their guides.


----------



## alsipd

Linda Streetman is our guide, and our friends guide, and our inlaws guide, and our friends brother's guide.

So put Linda down for at least 4 from me! She is the best......


----------



## Holly

Randy Cook.


----------



## Dziadzi

Entered Brian Sullivan on the post but his name is not on the updated list.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I would like to make a correction in spelling for our guides name !   Thought our new guide said on the phone that his name was Tim Grambid, but got a postcard from him today and it's *Tim Grabman* .   Sorry I goofed on the spelling !


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Dziadzi said:
			
		

> Entered Brian Sullivan on the post but his name is not on the updated list.



got him added


----------



## Good Ol Gal

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> I would like to make a correction in spelling for our guides name !   Thought our new guide said on the phone that his name was Tim Grambid, but got a postcard from him today and it's *Tim Grabman* .   Sorry I goofed on the spelling !



Fixed the spelling for ya... I've never gotten a postcard from our guide.. what was it about/for??


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Fixed the spelling for ya... I've never gotten a postcard from our guide.. what was it about/for??


Thanks for fixing it Elizabeth !   
I think we got the post card only based on the fact that Tim's been newly assigned to us.  Our previous guide was promoted to management according to him.  
The postcard was a picture of SSR (hint-hint I guess    ) and it simply states:
"I'm excited to be your new Vacation Club guide !   Please let me know if there is anything I can do to make your DVC Membership experience more magical".    And then ends with Tim's name and phone number.    It's a pretty standardized postcard.


----------



## Moose for Sprite

Brandon Duke.... great for our original contract bought after the tour and our add on purchased before our first trip home.


----------



## btrim

We have Judy Kauffman.  She has been great.  Not pushy, but very helpful.  Always answers our phone calls and has always tried to make something happen if we needed her to.  She was very creative when we were trying to give our son and daughter-in-law a long weekend when our son returned from being deployed to Iraq the first time.

Binnie


----------



## Poohgirl

I bought resale, I don't think I have one.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Byron Helgeson...seems like a really great guy.


----------



## jkovick

Judy Kaufman - very nice lady and very helpful and efficient.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Poohgirl said:
			
		

> I bought resale, I don't think I have one.



That's a good point.. Pretty sure you'll be assigned one. 

 Anyone with experience out there with this??


----------



## Disneycatlady

Doug Rapp- Havent heard from him since 1996


----------



## MJTinNH

The guide assigned to me is Edwin Riviera.  I purchased a resale so no Disney Guide was involved.  But his name is always on any correspondence from DVC as my "guide".  

I do not see that anyone else has named him.  I wonder if he exists?


----------



## SleepyatDVC

Add Bobby Corsello to your list.

Nice guy.  Handled our SSR add-on.  Bought our BWV and OKW contracts resale.

It did seem that I knew more about the add-on promotion than he did! Lol!  But I couldn't blame him, they change things so much.  I think I was the first one he processed for that promotion.  He confirmed everything I "told" him and got the ball rolling for a smooth transaction.  

And then he knew everything he had to for the next DVC member until the next promotion!


----------



## shelleyz

Larissa Prendergast is our guide.  Didn't see her mentioned yet on the first page list.  Is she still around?  We just joined back in April, got a paper today saying our deed was recorded on July 18th.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Our guide has retired and we now have a new guide...I am going to search here and see what anyone has said about him......


----------



## cobbler

I know this is an old thread. I read through the whole thing and only one other person has the same guide. I have Steven Fisher.

Great guide, very helpful and patient with my psychotic self  ha ha. We got a couple of postcards from him and he even left a message for us at SSR welcoming us on our first trip home. Nice touch!


----------



## Judique

Good Ol Gal said:
			
		

> Updated:  In the process of trying to do an add-on I found out our guide, Rose Dahill has retired.. almost 3 months ago!  We didn't get anything in the mail and we're reassigned yet.   I got us reassigned and our new guide is Jim McCoy.  He seemed very nice on the phone and I hope we have a good relationship with him
> 
> Any new guides out there??
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> 
> Amil Arroyo
> 
> Amy Colbert
> 
> 
> Arnot Garcia
> 
> 
> Bernard Lebeaupin
> 
> 
> Betty Pirkle
> 
> 
> Brandon Duke
> 
> 
> Bruce Douglas
> 
> 
> Brian Sullivan
> 
> 
> Byron Helgeson
> 
> 
> Carol Ann DeAngelo
> 
> 
> Celeste Chaffaut
> 
> 
> Chris Mansour
> 
> 
> Dave Kreitzer
> 
> 
> Dave Maharaj
> 
> 
> Doug Rapp
> 
> 
> Gib McCain
> 
> 
> Glen Wilson
> 
> 
> Greg Coots
> 
> 
> Hubert Van Alphen
> 
> 
> Jeff Jarozos
> 
> 
> Jenna Mazza
> 
> 
> Jim McCoy
> 
> 
> Joan Lane
> 
> 
> Juan Santana
> 
> 
> Judy Kaufman
> 
> 
> Julie Hughes
> 
> 
> Karen Goyer
> 
> 
> Kelly Joe Williamson
> 
> 
> Ken Bradshaw
> 
> 
> Kim Moore
> 
> 
> Larissa Prendergast
> 
> 
> Linda Scolaro
> 
> 
> Linda Smit
> 
> 
> Linda Streetman
> 
> 
> Lisa DeRosa
> 
> 
> Marc Turner
> 
> 
> Marshall Sutton
> 
> 
> Megan Moriarty
> 
> 
> Michelle McAlister
> 
> 
> Mike Brunson
> 
> 
> Nick Tamberino
> 
> 
> Patti Douglas
> 
> 
> Randy Cook
> 
> 
> Randy Kruger
> 
> 
> Raphael R Massa
> 
> 
> Robin Daniels
> 
> 
> Roland
> 
> 
> Ron Brumbaugh
> 
> 
> Rose Dahill *retired*
> 
> 
> Scot MacDonald
> 
> 
> Steven Fisher
> 
> 
> Susie Farnsworth
> 
> 
> Thomas Costanzo
> 
> 
> Tim Grabman
> 
> 
> Tony Heard
> 
> 
> Veronica Devine
> 
> 
> [Keep them coming)
> 
> We have Karen Guyder.  Don't see her on your list,  but I know she's been around awhile.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Judique said:
			
		

> We have Karen Guyder.  Don't see her on your list,  but I know she's been around awhile.



Added the list :


----------



## MaeDisney

Our guide is Kathy Rader. She got assigned to us when we toured SSR and she seems ok so far.


----------



## Scratch42

I don't see my guide on the list........

Mike Lewis.

Wonder if any relation?

I found out by my DVC email that I had a new guide.

janet


----------



## Inkmahm

Here's a dumb question- do I get assigned a guide if I buy DVC through the Timeshare Store on the secondary market?


----------



## awatt

Our guide is Joaquin Alvarez. Nice to deal with, no pressure.


----------



## rogerram

inkmahm, 

you should be assigned a guide. If you want, you might be able to request one. Try calling. Mine is Byron Helgeson and he is excellent. Always returns my calls and help out with any issues that we may have. Very good to deal with. If you can get assigned to him, let him know Roger Fournier from massachusetts said hello and recommended him. You won't regret asking for him.


----------



## PBader

Our guide when we bought (1995) was Darren Greenwald.  He left in 2004 or 2005 and know we have Bill Fuqua.  He seems really nice.
Paula


----------



## buckylarue

Ours was Mary Mannix until she retired; we got reassigned to Kathy Rader but haven't met her yet.


----------



## Inkmahm

rogerram said:
			
		

> inkmahm,
> 
> you should be assigned a guide. If you want, you might be able to request one. Try calling. Mine is Byron Helgeson and he is excellent. Always returns my calls and help out with any issues that we may have. Very good to deal with. If you can get assigned to him, let him know Roger Fournier from massachusetts said hello and recommended him. You won't regret asking for him.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## maciec

I didn't go through all of the pages from this thread so forgive me if this has been mentioned, but Dave Maharaj is no longer with DVC.  We found this out in December when we were looking to add on.  Our new guide is Kim Moore.


----------



## 2giddy4wdw

Haven't seen mine on here yet, but his name is *Humberto Santos*.  Very nice and didn't pressure us at all.  I guess because we knew that we really wanted to buy.  He was also wonderful getting us our add on!!!!


----------



## andrea9873

We had Mary Mannix when we first purchased back in 2002, and now we have Jim McCoy, whom has been a great help with our add-on we just did today, can't wait to stop by in March to say hello and see our new home at SSR!


----------



## Lenc324

I ended up buying resale but Edwin Rivera toured me twice, 7yrs apart.


----------



## tmt martins

Hassan Jahanmiry


----------



## bkjones911

Micheal Lewis is our guide.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

andrea9873 said:
			
		

> We had Mary Mannix when we first purchased back in 2002, and now we have Jim McCoy, whom has been a great help with our add-on we just did today, can't wait to stop by in March to say hello and see our new home at SSR!



I just did an add-on with Jim yesterday too!  He must have had a great day


----------



## goofeydec

Our guide is Jim Macoy. He was very helpfull with alllll the questions i had when buying. I just hope the next call to him is soon. have to convince DW to go for a add on


----------



## caspersmom83

scot mcdonald


----------



## coasterbob

Our guide is Fred Miranda..........nice guy, absolutley NO pressure.....  

 Bob


----------



## Lawrence Cooper

We had a wonderful experience buying with Jim McCoy as our guide.  I was impressed that they assigned us the same guide as the friends that we used as our F&F referral and Jim obviously takes very good notes because he was asking us questions about them/their daughter, etc.  Overall he was extremely knowledgeable and helpful.  I don't know if it was because I had done a lot of reasearch and didn't need too much hand holding, but that man can also talk faster than anyone I've ever met, which was good for us as we did not have a lot of time to sit and chat during the presentation.


----------



## Cinderella

Roland Lammers is my guide.  He is fine - i just dropped him an email when i wanted to add on, and he called me.  Aside from that he leaves you alone.  And when you do want to add on, he is very good - because i am from the uk and need to be in Florida to sign up, he made sure i would still get the 15% discount, even if the deal had ended before my trip.


----------



## macphrsn

Our guide is Edwin Rivera.


----------



## zalansky

Our guide is Bobby Corsello, he is great!


----------



## lovinthemouse

Ours was Larissa Prendergast. She was absolutely AWESOME!!! Not at all pushy. Gave us time to talk when we needed it. Very friendly and knowledgeable.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I updated the list again :


----------



## 2giddy4wdw

Good Ol Gal said:
			
		

> I updated the list again :



You forgot my post of *Humberto Santos*.  I posted last night and haven't seen his name from anyone else.  I can't believe how many guides there are!!!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

2giddy4wdw said:
			
		

> You forgot my post of *Humberto Santos*.  I posted last night and haven't seen his name from anyone else.  I can't believe how many guides there are!!!!



sorry about that.. I saw it last night but I guess I missed him in my update.  He's been added to the list!


----------



## 2giddy4wdw

thanks!!!!


----------



## I Dream of Disney

jonestavern said:
			
		

> Tony Heard, we felt very relaxed with him. A very pleasant person, good at making _interesting_ small talk, too!
> 
> _Jean_


   And I thought Tony was our own personal guide   

He did a great job getting us our BCV contract!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Don't forget mine!  I posted Glen Wilson on page 9, but I don't see his name yet.  Anyone knoe if he's still there?


----------



## lts862

Our guide is Mark Webb!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> Don't forget mine!  I posted Glen Wilson on page 9, but I don't see his name yet.  Anyone knoe if he's still there?


he's there.. they are in alphabetical order by first name


----------



## Good Ol Gal

lts862 said:
			
		

> Our guide is Mark Webb!!


he has been added


----------



## LakeAriel

I had Lisa DeRosa and she was great. Friendly, but professional she explained the system amazingly well and I bought on the spot!  Thanks Lisa!


----------



## SaratogaShan

I am very satisfied with my guide Judy Kaufman!


----------



## tiffany123

Add us to Nick Tamborrino's name.  He's an excellent guide and has sold us 4 contracts so far!


----------



## disworldnum1

Our guides name is LARRY HOPE,I don't know if he still is involved with the resorts .I think he is invovled with the cruise line now.I must say he was never too busy to return a call or help out in any situation.


----------



## sz9144

our guide is Doug Rapp


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Celeste Chaffaut is our guide too.  Annmarie


----------



## byoung

Gib McCain:For us he's great.


----------



## Doctor P

Judy Kaufman has been our guide since we joined in 2000.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I have Nelida Mora. She is in Disneyland. I really like her and because she is on California time, I can call her in the evenings     And she was very pleasant 

Debbie


----------



## bill'sdj

First trip in May, for 11 of us @ BWV and SSR.  Kim Moore is who convinced us that DVC was right for us!


----------



## JackDiznee

Byron Helgeson - had him from the beginning since we joined 11+ years ago. He is THE Man!


----------



## JCPollyanna

We LOVE Michelle MacAlister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  One of Disney's finest!    

JCPollyanna


----------



## disney4me4ever

Linda Streetman was our guide, but she has left DVC.  I'm not sure who our new guide is.....I've been too busy to check into it.

Nancy


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

Michael Lewis was ours.... he didn' t have alot of work to do to convince us though!!


----------



## sap1227

Ours is Brian Sullivan


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Can you please change mine from Arnot Garcia to Betty Prikryl -- Thanks!


----------



## KLEONARD

Our guide is Aaron Pierce. He is professional, yet down to earth. No complaints.


----------



## my3princes

We have Scot MacDonald.  He is very good.  Can't wait to actually meet him.  We bought sight unseen.

Deb


----------



## mickeyman

i have Glen Wilson


----------



## AllyBri

TammyAlphabet said:
			
		

> Michelle McAlister is the sweetest guide in all the world!! And she is honest and trustworthy!


----------



## jiggerj

Michelle McAlister


----------



## Frankiesmom

Linda Scolaro


----------



## beezerdave

Judy Kaufman is our guide!


----------



## monorail express

Byron Helgeson is our guide.  he is great!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

You can add us to Joaquin Alvarez.  He is our 4th guide!  Randy Krugar was our first guide, but we got changed to someone else when he got promoted.  They he came back, but we had already been assigned to someone else.  Randy was our favorite guide, I wish they would have given him back to us!


----------



## bobbiwoz

A older thread that I haven't responded to, or noticed before, imagine that!

Anyway, we have Michelle MacAlister and have been very pleased.  Someday I hope to meet her, it would be interesting if she looks like what I've imagined.  

Bobbi


----------



## AnnaS

I see from your updated listed that I have not replied.

Linda Scolaro is our guide


----------



## greenban

We have:  Kelly Joe Williamson


She is great, and we lover her?  What else is there to say!

-Tony


----------



## nezy

off to neverland said:
			
		

> Bernard Lebeaupin is our guide.



Bernard is our guide also.  He has helped me in the past w/ some banking issues-really helped me out.  I haven't had much contact w/ him in recent years, but he is always helpful-never pushy.


----------



## PantherFanStan

roland lammers


----------



## travelbug

bill'sdj said:
			
		

> Kim Moore is who convinced us that DVC was right for us!


Kim Moore is my guide too.  He's worked with me through my initial purchase and 3 add-ons.  I like his style on the phone -- very knowledgeable, low-key, and quick to return phone calls.  But I've never met him, since I bought sight unseen.  That's fine, although I do wish I had a mental image to go with the name.


----------



## zulaya

Randy Cook


----------



## Pootle

Carol Ann DeAngelo - from first joining in 1996 and through 4 add-ons


----------



## brianm27

Our guide is Chris Mansour.


----------



## castleri

Linda Scolaro -  since 1997
    she has gone over and above to help with secsions and to get the contaracts bought when I almost missed out by waiting until the last day of a promotion- would give her a 11 out of 1-10 rating.


----------



## Showe

ours is Bobby Corsello...great guy !


----------



## disneychick05

Carol Ann DeAngelo


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Our guide is Kelly Jo Williamson.


----------



## cdpa4d

Ours is Hubert Van Alphen


----------



## mbw12

Ours is Nick Tamberrino! We love him!!!!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Humberto Santos, bought on a DCL cruise!


----------



## jakenjess

Ours is Chris Mansour.  He's been great!


----------



## aclov

Linda Streetman was my guide but I read here she is no longer with DVC. So that being the case,  I have no idea who my guide is since I haven't heard from anyone.


----------



## loveswdw

Ours is Carol Ann DeAngelo. We don't hear from her except an occasional sales card but that's fine with us. She was great to deal with initially and whenever we do an add-on we'll use her again if we go thru Disney.


----------



## LVSWL

We have Celeste Chaffaut! She has been wonderful through our original purchase and our add-on.


----------



## disnutt

Byron Helgeson!


----------



## BillPA

We started with Ellen Cohen-Sullivan, she left then had Betty Pleasant, don't know what happened to Betty, but we now have Jim McCoy.


----------



## kellydizfan

Bobby Corsello


----------



## Alexander

Kellie Jo Williamson if your still counting.


----------



## LauraLea

Another Hassan Jahanmiry here.


----------



## Scott H

Joan Lane for Scott H


----------



## mitros

Does anyone remember Larry Cherveny? He was our guide starting back in 1991 when DVC was in it's infancy. He took us on a tour before all of OKW was even built. I understand he got kicked "upstairs" at DVC. Our current guide is Karen Guyder.


----------



## melanie18

Ours is Susan Schell.  We bought in 2001.


----------



## brandip22

Our guide is Julie Hughes. We really like her as she wasn't at all pushy and was very informative. Plus, she seems super laid-back, which is cool. When this cotnract is paid off- 4 more years- we will add on thru her again!


----------



## JoEllen

We have Gib McCain. Very nice guy!


----------



## DisneyMomOK

Kim Moore, since 1992.

Sharon


----------



## artvandelay

Julie hughes


----------



## DukeStreetKing

I have Hassan Jahanmiry also.


----------



## pbharris4

Ours is Bruce Douglas. He is my sister's as well.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Dave Kreitzer.  My DH calles him Disney Dave.  Great guy.


----------



## lor1277

James Stinson III.  He was awesome!


----------



## ceejay13

To answer the question as to whether Glen Wilson is still around-yes he is. We added on at the BWV last month and spoke to him on several occasions. He is still as nice as ever.


----------



## WithFaith50

Nick Tamberino...He's a really nice guy and very efficient!


----------



## NYMomof4

Joaquin Alvarez-great guy!


----------



## vascubaguy

Just to clarify, my guide is Randy Kruger....


----------



## jamzots

Our guide is Roland Lammers.


----------



## tazleiten12

Hassan Jahanmiry


----------



## gamomof2

We started with Rose Dahill last year and now have Judy Kaufman.  

We added on last month and also gave her card to some friends at church.  They went this week so hopefully they'll look her up.


----------



## yitbos96bb

If your guide is not with DVC anymore (and I am curious why since we bought just 7 months ago), what happens if you want to do an add on or something.  Our guide was Dave Maharaj.


----------



## DonnaL

Hi all,

We've got Karen Guyder and she's been great.....both with our original contract at VWL and our add-on at SSR....I'd love to add another 100/125 pts at either VWL or BWV, but, it will have to wait another year or two (maybe three).


----------



## outlndr

Hi our guide is Celeste Chaffaut, she has been great and able to answer any question we have had.  We just sent back our paperwork last week so hopefully soon we will get a "welcome home", please send lots of pixie dust our way for luck!!!!


----------



## Scotch

Gib McCain


----------



## greenban

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, my guide is Randy Kruger....



Hey VA!  Isn't that Freddy's brother.  Does he use a 'high-pressure' sales tactic, once he has his claws in you?  Was it a nightmare or a dream?

-Tony


----------



## shellybaxter

We just purchased in December.  Our guide is Hubert Van Alphen.  We enjoyed our tour with him very much.  He was personable, not too pushy, gave us lots of info, and really seemed to enjoy his job and DVC.  He's called a couple of times since Dec, once to let us know the papers were on the way, once to remind us to bank our points if we weren't going to use them, and once to let us know we had passed financing and everything was a go. 

Shelly


----------



## magicmouse2

Randy Kruger.

Not pushy at all and very informative.  I wouldnt have bought if he had been pushy.


----------



## rantnnravin

Ours is Jenna Mazza (Cornell)
she stuck w/us for about 3 years -sent us promo stuff, called us when new incentives were being offered... before we finally bought


----------



## mathmagic

We have Jeff Jarosz. He has been very good!


----------



## rascalmom

Ours is Jouquin Alvarez.  We have been very pleased.  We bought during the 100 point bonus promotions last March & he helped us arrange with MS to use those points for a trip last June.


----------



## LeCras

Our guide is Larissa Prendergast. No complaints, she has always been very pleasant and helpful.   

Charlotte


----------



## Good Ol Gal

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, my guide is Randy Kruger....



got it changed!


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

My guide is Edwin Rivera.  Very nice and personable.  We had a big discussion on FTW bc he got married at Vero Beach the year before I had my wedding at the Boardwalk.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

yitbos96bb said:
			
		

> If your guide is not with DVC anymore (and I am curious why since we bought just 7 months ago), what happens if you want to do an add on or something.  Our guide was Dave Maharaj.



This just happened to us.  I called to do an add-on and found out that our guide, Rose Dahill, was no longer with the Co.  

The CM on the phone just connected me to a guide who was available at the time, Jim McCoy, and he is now our guide.  When she told me that she could assign me one on the phone I made sure to tell her to "Make sure they're a good one!"  So far I've had great conversations with Jim and think he is great!  I've also read some great comments here about him, so that makes me feel good.


----------



## Chip126

My guide is Linda O'Grady.  I did not see her name on the list.  Am I the only one who has this guide?


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Chip126 said:
			
		

> My guide is Linda O'Grady.  I did not see her name on the list.  Am I the only one who has this guide?



You're the first to post her here!!


----------



## disfountainofyouth

Our guide is Ron Brumbaugh. BCV '02


----------



## goofy4tink

We have Betty Prikryl also. She's been very good..not pushy, just informative and helpful when we needed to add on.


----------



## Goofyhouk

Julie Hughes when we signed our paperwork, now Julie Vivas (must have gotten married).

Paul Goofyhouk


----------



## DisFamily2006

Ours is Bill Rowe


----------



## Lisa1976

We bought November 2005 and Gib McCain was our guide, we met him on our January trip, really nice chap.


----------



## senecabeach

*Gib McCain....twice!! *


----------



## M4travels

Thomas Costanza is our guide.  We were quite pleased to chat with him at DL in August for our first contract.  I think he was quite pleased to chat with us in October when we did our add on!  Can another be far off???  

Hi, Tommy!!!

Michael and Marc


----------



## unixadm

Raphael Massa is our Guide.


----------



## ralphd

Our guide is *Jenna Mazza*, who has stuck with us thru 5 add-ons. She has been great!


----------



## FOTM_Ring_Bearer

Our guide is Judy Kaufman.


----------



## ForTheLoveofDisney

Our guide is Betty Prikryl.  We think she is just great.  Never pushy always very friendly and always informative. 
Betty is just swell.


----------



## walkena

He has been great to work with! Very helpful!


----------



## DrTomorrow

Jim McCoy here.


----------



## MAC3

yitbos96bb said:
			
		

> If your guide is not with DVC anymore (and I am curious why since we bought just 7 months ago), what happens if you want to do an add on or something.  Our guide was Dave Maharaj.



 Hi Our original guide was Ron Allen, but he has since been replace by Tom Costanza because as I have been told Ron has moved up in ranks with DVC....


----------



## disneynutt1225

Our guide is Lisa DeRosa. We love her!


----------



## Anniegirl

Our guide is Edwin Rivera.  Never met him (we did resale) but hope to get to know him down the line as we plan an add-on.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

the list has been updated again!  

there are 76 guides are listed here......I wonder how many there are all together??


----------



## BobNed

Put us down for Brian Sullivan.


----------



## Mom B

Wow, that's a lot of guides!  Ours is Kathy Rader.


----------



## JessetheCowgirl

Linda Scolaro is ours


----------



## rriley25

Our guide is Mark Webb too!  He has since sold to both of my brothers!


----------



## DE2Disney

Bill Fuqua is our Guide.


----------



## Tony P. IL.

Larry Hope is our guide


----------



## shellbelle1971

Mark Webb is ours.


----------



## amandaC

Bernard Lebeaupin- he is awesome!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

the list has been updated again


----------



## Melynny

Chris Mansour is our guide.. Our fist purchase in 1996 and recently with an add on at Saratoga... He is very good!


----------



## Good Ol Gal




----------



## granmanh603

Our guide is Carol Ann DeAngelo.  Love her, very helpful and pleasant.  Carol


----------



## Jenbear

We have Nick Tamberino and love him.  I too had a bunch of questions prior to buying and he was so great on the phone and never pressured us at all.  We have also bought add on points thru him too.  When we were in Orlando in the summer, we decided to stop by and he took some time out just to chat and see what was up.


----------



## katiemugs2

My guide is Jenna Mazza        
                                        Katiemugs2


----------



## officer tigger

You can add my name to the Doug Rapp list.


----------



## quiltingmom4

Mike Brunson.  He was very patient with all my questions.


----------



## RAD

Tony Heard


----------



## ACDSNY

We have Maribella Quinones.


----------



## roelongo

Jim McCoy


----------



## kadaten

Another owner happy with Glen Wilson


----------



## PrincessMeganKatie

We have Susie Farnsworth and she has been great.  In fact we just bought 120 more points at SSR from her last week.


----------



## GOVAC24

Add our name to Randy Cook's list. He's been great.


----------



## ryanmilla

We have Kathy Rader. Originally, we had Tony....something or other, but he got promoted to manager. So our account was transferred to Kathy. She has been great so far. We have been keeping her happy, by sending her a ton of referrals.


----------



## Tiggerific711

Roland Lammers is our guide.


----------



## kaelarad

Our guide is Julie Hughes, actually her last name is Vivas now.  She is the best!


----------



## DisneyDreams18

Betty Pikyrl for us!


----------



## Ms.Mouse

We have Byron Helgeson.


----------



## Patricia721

Jim McCoy is our guide!


----------



## hawkeye

Our guide was Nancy Gray. Did a great job for us. Answered all the Math. Don't see her on your list.


----------



## DVC Sadie

Our guide is Jim Mc Coy. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## FLYNZ4

Our guide is Marshal Sutton


----------



## keishashadow

Brian Sullivan a perfect match:   don't call us - we'll call you, unless they start selling the Contemporary.


----------



## beagle744

We have Judy Kaufman


----------



## Sheetshouse

Randy Kruger here......


----------



## Barreras Family

You can add us to Celeste Chaffaut!


----------



## carolina_yankee

You can add me to the list for Betty Prikryl.


----------



## mommyceratops

We just joined and had Maribella


----------



## mommystieg

Jim McCoy -- he was awesome when we first considered DVC -- I'll bet we called him every day for almost a week with a different question.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

DVC Sadie said:
			
		

> Our guide is Jim Mc Coy. Thanks for starting this thread.


you're welcome


----------



## disneyeveryyear

We joined in December, 2004 and Michael Lewis is our guide.


----------



## dtndfamily

Our guide was Gene Meadows when we toured and bought last Oct.  He has since left and now we have Gib McCain as our guide.  He was very helpful when I had questioned him about adding on at the sold out resorts.  He did not give me one bit of trouble, nor did he suggest adding on more points at SSR.


----------



## Olaf

Susie Farnsworth.  She was very helpful, and not at all pushy.


----------



## DisFlan

I think our guide is Linda Scolaro, but we've never heard from her.  Not once.  For anything.  

DisFlan


----------



## Desnik

Our guide is Edwin Rivera.  We have been very happy with him.


----------



## jenelope

My guide is Joaquin Alvarez. He's been great through the whole process!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

all updated again


----------



## Belle&RellasMom

Our guide is Larissa Prendergast and we have been very happy with her.  Seems like she has been with DVC forever!  We toured the property with her back in 96 but didn't buy at that time.  We talked to her again in 00, but still didn't buy.  When we finally decided to take the plunge in 02, she was still there!!!  We think that says a lot about DVC!!!


----------



## mamatojon

Ours is Roland Lammers.


----------



## katedrew94

We have Bruce Douglas.


----------



## cyiland

Susan Schell for us.  She was quite helpful and friendly, as it appears most DVC guides are (no surprise, really)...


----------



## bullpup12564

Just boght resale . Never met.


----------



## Tammi67

We just bought last month, and have Scot MacDonald.


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

Our guide is Bruce Douglas


----------



## lovinthemouse

Belle&RellasMom said:
			
		

> Our guide is Larissa Prendergast and we have been very happy with her. Seems like she has been with DVC forever! We toured the property with her back in 96 but didn't buy at that time. We talked to her again in 00, but still didn't buy. When we finally decided to take the plunge in 02, she was still there!!! We think that says a lot about DVC!!!


 

We bought with Larissa in '05.  I agree the fact that she has been there that long does say something for DVC.


----------



## smjj

Our guide is Julie Hughes. She was trying her best to sell us a SSR. When we finally bought at OKW through Timeshare, she must have put us on her do not correspond with list, we have not heard a peep from her. Now that we have purchased, are they suppose to do occasionally communicate with us or what, I really don't know?? .smjj


----------



## paslea_pooh

Hubert Van Alphen

Originally it was Mary Mannix... she left and now we have Hubert.  Never spoken to him.


----------



## Tomskatt

Ours was Ricardo Qu... something. He was very nice. I don't see him listed and we recently got a postcard with another name, so I assume he left DVC. I just assumed Guides were salesmen, so that's all I expected. Never hear from anyone except for mass mailings....


----------



## scottb8888

Mike Brunson's the BEST!


----------



## Lori in CNY

We bought 3 times with Michelle MacAllister and we have ALWAYS been very happy with her and her service!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

all updated again


----------



## Mickeysduck

Our guide is Diane Henry. She got married a year or so ago and has a new name last name which I can't remember. Purchased 4 small contracts from her since 2000.

She is very sweet and we try to visit her once a year, just to see how she is doing.


----------



## LilMamiBella

My guide is Bernard Lebeaupin. He's very nice and funny! I've been very pleased with DVC service and quality. I just added on another 160 pts!


----------



## disneylady

My guide is Nancy Gray.  Very cool lady!


----------



## disneylady

My guide recommended that I do 2 contracts of 150 points each.  Two different deeds will make it easier to will to my children late in life.  Otherwise, they both have to agree and get involved in all the legal stuff.  SHould one be stubborn, it could make it harder for the other.  With 2 kids, 4 years apart in age, I thought that this was good advice.  I'm pleased.


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

We have Celeste.  She's professional and nice.


----------



## pinktales

Nick Tamberino

Great in answering tons of questions for original contract and add-ons!


----------



## nursetink

We also have Bernard Lebeaupin.


----------



## Tinky

One more for Bernard, we really enjoy him!


----------



## gcbsdad

Our guide is Chris Mansour.  He was very polite and informative during our purchasing last September.  There was also not pressure put on us and he gave us plenty of time to decide.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

all updated!


----------



## patiruss

Our guide is Bernard Lebeaupin.  He's been great.


----------



## Purrrrfecta

My guide is Anne Middlemiss.
She was very helpful and patience like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## all5ofus

Ours is Tony Heard, although we bought resale and have never actually spoke to him.


----------



## RoyalCanadian

We are more of Bernard Lebeaupin's happy members.  On our 1st visit home in January 2005 there was a lovely voice mail message waiting for us from him one day when we returned to SSR from a day at the parks.


----------



## MrShiny

Julie Hughes


----------



## Tinkerbell58

Celeste Chaffaut is my guide.  Celeste answered all my questions, and I purchased DVC sight unseen.


----------



## NewJerseyDVCMembers

Chris Mansour.  He's our man!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I've updated the list again and we now have 78 guides  and 306 DISers listed!


----------



## NHPeter

randy kruger is our guide


----------



## cgcw

We are another family with Judy Kaufman as our guide!


----------



## dgaston

We have Carol Ann.  Can't say we've heard much from her since our purchase, but I don't call with questions either.


----------



## winniedapooh

Gib McCain although we bought resale...I got a card from him once and he may have called me once???


----------



## tiggerzpalz

Another Julie Hughes here...


----------



## PADisneyNut

Randy Kruger is our guide


----------



## KJMickey

Jenna Mazza


----------



## PatsMom

Another Tony Heard


----------



## skibum

Ron Brumbaugh is our guide, and he finally made a sale.
Soon to be going home to SSR!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Bernard Lebeaupin. Got my BWV add-on in one day! No pressure when you ask questions!


----------



## NMW

Marshall Sutton is ours.


----------



## TNCarole

Celeste Chaffaut is our guide.


----------



## sarhenty

We used to have Ricardo Quiroz but now its Nick Tambarrino. Never met him or spoken to him.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

We had a guy named Darren Greenwald, but I don't see him on the list. 

MG


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Betty Prikryl is our guide!


----------



## Tiger926

Amil Arroyo is our guide.

Tiger


----------



## nestlejean

We have Gib McCain. he is great.


----------



## Doug7856

Robin Daniels


----------



## Cinderelli

Another one for Gib McCain


----------



## JerJan

> We had a guy named Darren Greenwald, but I don't see him on the list.
> 
> MG


 
That was our guide originally too....then they changed it to someone named Hubert Van Alphen (sp ?). I only noticed it recently in one of the clubhouse emails.


----------



## Daddio

Brian Sullivan


----------



## Betty X

Our guide is Patti Douglas and has been since 1999.  We did not buy from Disney, we bought resale but took the tour with Patti.  I will never forget her HUGE diamond ring!  Being a guide must pay well!


----------



## SoCalKDG

My guide is Hassan Jahanmiry.  Looks like he got me my BCV 70 point addon.

Once I get the paperwork signed and sent off I'll be updating the points waiting list as well.


----------



## cseca

My first guide jumped ship to the "other" timeshare store near disney... 
Then I have Ron Brumbaugh... good guide.


----------



## Cyndy

Add us to the Nick Tamberino gang:
Cyndy and Doc Dave


----------



## Plutofan

Another for Gib McCain.  He is great.


----------



## loribell

My guide was originally Tony Dielh (just can't remember how to spell that last name and nothing looks right!LOL)but he was recently promoted to management. We now have Anne Middlemiss.

Lori


----------



## DVCME

Dave Kreitzer for Me


----------



## mwehttam

Randy Kruger is our guide.  Very helpful and knowledgeable.   

-Matthew


----------



## lisareniff

Put me down for Byron H..


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Brandon Duke is my guide.  I don't hear much from him though!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

We have Julie Hughes.


----------



## paults

is our guide


----------



## kretsebr

Jim Mccoy was our guide. He was a pleasure to work, great guy.


----------



## Terry S

Our guide is Jim McCoy!  Great Guy!


----------



## Poohs Pal

Marc Turner


----------



## TinkGirl

Our guide is Randy Cook.


----------



## luvsoccer&disney

Next to Linda Smit's name it says promoted - is she still with DVC or what does this mean?

Thanks.


----------



## twotoohappy

Byron!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

luvsoccer&disney said:
			
		

> Next to Linda Smit's name it says promoted - is she still with DVC or what does this mean?
> 
> Thanks.



It means that someone on this thread posted that she was promoted and is no longer a guide with DVC.


----------



## momsully

Jim McCoy here as well.  We did our initial purchase thru TTS but have since done two addon's with Jim and he has been great.


----------



## pjshaff

We have Randy Kruger, but bought through a re-sale.


----------



## blossomz

Susie Farnsworth!


----------



## dopey2

We have Greg Coots!


----------



## KandiB47

I didn't see Bill Wahl mentioned.  He was great when we joined in Dec.  He answered all my questions with patience.


----------



## Disneyjamie

Nick Tambarino


----------



## Juls

Dave Kreitzer for us.  He is the low key type, havent heard from him in a couple years...oh except for christmas cards.


----------



## halekai64

Ours is Tim Grabman.. He gave us the idea of splitting the contract into two parts so we can gift it to our twins when they have kids.. I really liked that idea..


----------



## LarryM

Our guide is Byron as well.


----------



## tn4mickey

Chris Mansour


----------



## lsutigger2

Bruce Douglas is our guide.


----------



## doubletrouble_vb

Larissa Prendergast


----------



## Valentine

I now have Kathy Radar.. but was originally with Ricardo Quiroz.  He was promoted to management.  I can see why.. he was really great!


----------



## jomik1

We have Julie Hughes


----------



## Tollerwalker

We have TimGrabman - he was very helpfuland patient with us through the purchase process!!

Now that we have already purchased, why would we need Tim again? I thought they were just sales reps if you wanted to buy new or add points???

Thanks
Jessica


----------



## jpolak

We have Larry Hope.  He listened to and answered all of our questions.


----------



## droberts32

Celeste Chaffaut has been great through 3 different purchases


----------



## TinkHappy

Hi Great idea!!  Our guide is *Randy Kruger*!!!!  We are big fans of Randy!!!


----------



## roadtripper

Our guide is Roland Lammers-- he does a mean impression of the monorail voice guy!
We've only met him once-- the day we signed, but talked on the phone when in add-on mode (ended up going OKW resale)


----------



## kathleena

re:  _Diane Henry: Mickeysduck_

Diane used to be my guide, but she left the company last fall.  And her name had changed to Diane O'Callahan when she married.  I believe she moved to the Bahamas.

Then I was assigned to Gene Meadows, who also seems to have moved on as my latest member email said my guide was "Unassigned Guide"


----------



## Luvdisney

Our guide is Glen Wilson


----------



## Califgirl

Carol Ann DeAngelo is our guide. We joined in 1998.


----------



## KarenB

Betty Prikryl


----------



## NE14DisneyWorld?

Judy Kaufman


----------



## gazeborob

Bruce Douglas


----------



## pkgman

Randy Kruger is our guide.


----------



## wyodan

Byron Helgeson is ours...


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I just updated the list again and added 3 more guides and over 60 members! 




			
				kathleena said:
			
		

> re:  _Diane Henry: Mickeysduck_
> 
> Diane used to be my guide, but she left the company last fall.  And her name had changed to Diane O'Callahan when she married.  I believe she moved to the Bahamas.
> 
> Then I was assigned to Gene Meadows, who also seems to have moved on as my latest member email said my guide was "Unassigned Guide"



Kathleena.... I put you under unassigned   Let me know if you ever get assigned a new guide.


----------



## rocperez

Our guide is Chris Mansour.


----------



## Gavin&Evan

Our guide was *Celeste Chaffaut*....she was wonderful to us.


----------



## disney junky

Carolanne DeAngelo


----------



## pouncingpluto

Joaquin Alvarez


----------



## mlill

We started out with Greg Coots, but now we have Bernard Lebeaupin. They are both very nice!


----------



## patsal

Celeste Chaffaut, and we couldn't be happier!


----------



## shrpgrl

Our guide is Marc Webb.


----------



## camlace

We have Linda Smit as well.  My last newsletter still listed her as my guide.  I assume they will reassign us at some point if she was promoted???


----------



## Good Ol Gal

all updated again


----------



## mrmom456

We have Bernard Lebeaupin, highly recommend him.


----------



## londonderrydisneyfan

Our guide is Susan Schell, she's excellent.


----------



## stacy6552

Who is no longer with DVC?  Linda Streetman is no longer with DVC, or the Disser?


----------



## kmcrosby

DVC assigned us to Marshall Sutton after original guide left, shortly after purchase.  Don't remember original guides name.


----------



## marlouwrig

Ours is Ken Bradshaw


----------



## Divamomto3

We had Linda Streetman, who I see listed as no longer with DVC.  If I recall correctly, she came down from a corporate office to the sales center at BWV to sell us our SSR contract in Feb 2004.  We had been assigned to her in 2003, but never ended up buying then. When we made our tour appointment, it must have showed her as our guide in the system and she came down and made the sale.  How do we get reassigned now?  Can we request?


----------



## PixiePop

Judy Kaufman is our guide.


----------



## ralph Nelson

Our guide is Susan Schell.  She has done every thing we ever asked of her   and would refer her highly.


----------



## Beth

Our guide is Celeste Chaffaut.  She became our guide after Meagan Butler retired.  She's worked with us on one add-on, and we have no complaints.

Hi, Celeste!!


----------



## Disneemomee

Our guide was Steven Fisher he was wonderful , he totally didnt mind our fussy 2 year old on the tour with us!!!


----------



## magicalmcwho

Ken Bradshaw


----------



## Good Ol Gal

all updated again


----------



## MickeyCrazed

Susan Schell


----------



## phorsenuf

When we first strating looking into DVC our guide was Linda Streetman.  She was great!
When we finally decided to buy she had retired and they assigned us to Ken Bradshaw.  He's been very helpful and has been very patient with all my questions!  LOL
I talked with him yesterday and he is going to be gone for about 10 days because he's manning DVC on one of the cruises.  Lucky guy!  LOL


----------



## Laurabearz

Lisa De Rosa is our guide!


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Jim McCoy


----------



## MaryJ

We were assigned to Kathy Rader after our guide, Mayra Ramirez left DVC.  We have not done any add-ons since then, so we haven't had any opportunity to do business with Kathy.  I would like to try to meet her at some point in order to put a face with the name.

Of course, I never met Mayra either.  DH took the tour without me since I had to leave a day before he did to go to a conference!


----------



## jdm_dkm

Hassan Jahanmiry is our guide


----------



## magicmama

Deborah Robinson is my guide. Very sweet person.


----------



## DIGGER68

Betty Prikryl


----------



## Ali and boyz

Gib McCain is ours


----------



## TLinden16

Mine was Linda Streetman.  Don't know who I have now.


----------



## laughinplace199

Judy Kaufman is our guide.  She's great!


----------



## Cobra B.

Megan Moriarity


----------



## DisneyPhD

Ours was Mary Mannix, I know she left DVC, but I can't remember who my new guide is now.  We were all set for a add on 2 years ago, we called her and she didn't call us back until like a month later. Well I had been laid off, and got pregnant before she called me back. Turns out we got an add on (to both our family and our house) but not to DVC.    

We are just always in a constant state of borrowing. Someday when the kids are older we will not go as often (a few times a year) and cacth up on points.  We might even move up to a one bedroom instead of studio!


----------



## JustineMarie

I have Betty Prickyl.  She's very good.  She's is always asking how the kids are and is very genuine.  My family loves her.


----------



## n2mm

mine is Michelle Macallister.


----------



## ClarabelleCow

Julie Hughes!!  shes great!


----------



## mnasf

Good Ol Gal said:
			
		

> I've always wondered if anyone else had the same guide as me... so I decided to make a list!
> 
> So, who's your guide?
> 
> So far there are *81 guides * and *389 DISers*! listed!​
> 
> 
> Ours is Bernard.


----------



## Disneyhappy

Greg Coots- What a hoot!


----------



## Tomskatt

Valentine said:
			
		

> I now have Kathy Radar.. but was originally with Ricardo Quiroz.  He was promoted to management.  I can see why.. he was really great!


So *that's* what happened to Ricardo! I was wondering.


----------



## lovwdwalot

Randy Kruger


----------



## CALNEVA DISNEYFANS

Larissa Prendergast is ours...  I guess.  She was our tour guide years ago, we didnt buy, but I kept all the info.  We bought resale and then I added points and called her and she sold us the SSR add on.  She has been pleasant enough.


----------



## korzmom

i thought i posted on here but didnt see my name so add me to edwin rivera!


----------



## funcinderella

Ken Bradshaw for me!


----------



## MareQ

JustineMarie said:
			
		

> I have Betty Prickyl.  She's very good.  She's is always asking how the kids are and is very genuine.  My family loves her.



That's who we have as well


----------



## chickie

Doug Rapp!!!!


----------



## Archie Andrews

My Guide is Bruce Douglas he is the best, he will do anything for you.

What a salesperson so dynamic, and he can certainly get you excited about DVC. Best Salesperson I have ever seen in my life

Archie  Andrews


----------



## TreesyB

I had Susie Farnsworth.  I really liked how helpful she was, I must have called her a dozen times with questions!


----------



## JKLLady

Lisa DeRosa here!  We've had her for our initial purchase & two add-ons; She's great to work with!


----------



## chiefDVC

Our guide is Bernard Lebeaupin.


----------



## newholidayx2

we have Larry Hope


----------



## LoverofDisney

Juan Santana!!


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

Ours is Kelly Jo


----------



## ErinC

Our guide is Nick Tamberrino! He is great! We bought over the phone for our initial purchase and then we finally met him when we did our add-on at VWL a couple of years later! Great guy!


----------



## debloco

Our "new" guide is Kelly Jo Williamson.  I am happy with the (unrequested) change as I was not that fond of our other guide.  

And  that greenban and I have the same guide!  It would be nice to own even half of the points he has!


----------



## KarenP99

Lisa DeRosa - Initial purchase and 1 add on.  She has been wonderful, I've called her a few times to consider/ask about current add on incentives.  She's always been so pleasant and un-pushy.


----------



## swich2mac

Jim McCoy.


----------



## Glorydaz

we're in the process of purchasing and *Dave Kreutzer * is our guide ....he is fantastic!  great attitude, easy to talk to - not at all pushy and returns our calls... we recommend him highly - 11 out of 1 to 10 ....


----------



## BearFan

Dave is our guy, too.  He's really a wonderful person beside being a totally professional.  Our first rep was James Thomas who left DVC years ago.  We've been very lucky to have such top-knotch people to deal with.  We've always felt very well cared for with them.


----------



## Pa@okw95

Judy Kaufman don't know if she is dead or alive??


----------



## KristinU

Linda Scolaro


----------



## della

Linda Scolaro for us too!


----------



## gothmommie

Betty Prikryl for us!


----------



## dvcssr1

We have had Rose Dahill from our first contact, thru our first purchase, one add on and then family buying in. But after reading in this thread that she is now retired we were wondering ourselves. But we got a call yesterday from *Nancy Barbee* that she is our new rep. We will be at SSR on 2/23 for 6 nights and found out that Nancy will be there also. So we are going to stop by the sales center and meet her.


----------



## goofy370

add on another for Glen Wilson


----------



## WeLoveDVC

Our guide is Judy Kaufman.  Our original purchase and add-ons went very smoothly.  We have not met her, only talked over the phone.


----------



## sean-1966

Linda O'Grady: Chip126

We love Linda.  She's great.


----------



## zurgswife

Dave Kreutzer not our original guide...we couldn't stand the first guy...I think he is gone now...


----------



## jimmytammy

We started out with Bettie Pleasants,  and bought our first add-on with her.  The she left.  So then we got Deborah Robinson, and bought another add-on from her.  Then she left.  So now, we dont officially have a guide.  I guess we have been really hard on the others, so now, nobody wants us


----------



## crazy4claspooh

Our guide is Edwin as well.  Very nice, I wasn't as happy with him the last time we saw him but overall has been very helpful.


----------



## babylisa4

Ours is Randy Cook but we've never met him.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Ricardo Florez is our guide.  He is awesome.


----------



## lundve

Ours is Megan Moriaty(sp?)


----------



## wvalx

Byron Helgeson


----------



## pamjb

Edwin Rivera is the guide that we did the tour and signed with.  Julie Hughes is the one who made phone contact with me in the 3 years before we actually signed when we "were just looking"


----------



## cher070171

Michele MacAlister is ours and she was more than helpful!!!


----------



## BeverlyJ

Humberto Sanchez for us, thanks.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

The list has been updated again :


----------



## TAKitty

I don't see our guide, Mario Ramirez.  We are in the process of signing our paperwork right now!


----------



## pigget74

Ron Brumbaugh is our guide-------he calls everyonce in a while and sometimes sends a card.


----------



## shelleyz

Just wanted to say that my guide is Larissa Prendergast, not Linda Prendergast.  On the overall list its says Linda Prendergast for me.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

shelleyz said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say that my guide is Larissa Prendergast, not Linda Prendergast.  On the overall list its says Linda Prendergast for me.



all fixed!  I was wondering if Linda and Larissa were sisters or something


----------



## Groucho

Kim Moore is my guide. I was impressed when he remembered the person who I used as my F&F reference!


----------



## SillyOldDad

Larry Hope is our guide.  Thanks for putting this all together and keeping it updated.


----------



## Geyser Gazer

Julie Hughes for us.  I'm trying not to call her 'cause every time I do it costs me a boat load of money.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

We're all updated again! 



			
				SillyOldDad said:
			
		

> Larry Hope is our guide.  Thanks for putting this all together and keeping it updated.



Welcome to the DIS SillyOldDad!!!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Judy Kaufman is our wonderful guide.


----------



## ont/ohana

Brandon Duke is ours.  He actually made my wife take some time to relax, she was ready to buy when we got to WDW.


----------



## Tinkaroo

Scot MacDonald is ours.  (Although Scot wasn't working the day we bought, and Jenna Mazza helped us at his request - so, I think she's considered our "back up" guide!)


----------



## VWL2001

Our guide is Aaron Pierce.  It had been Tom Jenkins, but he retired.  We bought original and one add-on from Tom, most recent add-on from Aaron.  Both were great to work with.


----------



## Kruuzin

It's James Moore for us.  He's no longer there, but he was fantastic.


----------



## psu4glory

our resale just got in the system today...we've been assigned *LINDA SCOLARO* to be our guide.


----------



## Tinkerbell10403

We had James Stimson III


----------



## evaready51

Mike  Brunson - evaready51


----------



## Lexxiefern

We have Julie Hughes


----------



## Twigs

Brandon Duke


----------



## Ariel8676

Juan Santana..very nice!!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I just added 11 more DISers and 1 new guide.


----------



## Lora

Jim McCoy


----------



## Geezer

Randy Krugar


----------



## keys2kingdom

TammyAlphabet said:
			
		

> Michelle McAlister is the sweetest guide in all the world!! And she is honest and trustworthy!




Here, here!!  Another one for Michelle MacAlister.


----------



## justcruisin

Hassan J.  --- He's been great!!


----------



## colleen costello

We have Lisa De rosa and she is a sweetie.


----------



## Hogzilla

DW and I bought through Mary Mannix in 2003 (SSR).


----------



## Brikate

Our guide is *Larissa Prendergast   *


----------



## LSB

Judy Kaufman!

I told my husband she's like our fairy godmother! After a very difficult resale experience (NOT w/ timeshare store...we should have bought from them...) she's answered all of my questions with enthusiasm and returns calls promptly.  She makes everything sound *magical*


----------



## wanna-b-Tink

ours is Roland Lammers.


----------



## Sal316

ours is Judy Kaufman.


----------



## wdwstar

Chris Mansour for us, what a great guide ! Oh, Chris i need another add on soon   call me, when the Contemporary is ready


----------



## sonogirl

add our name to Jim McCoy


----------



## NCRedding

Larry Hope is our guide


----------



## BuzzLtYear

Patti Douglas for us (2000).  Honestly don't remember much about her, but our transaction was fast and smooth.  (My name is Michael Lewis, maybe I should have used him and I could have sneaked part of his commission...ha, ha).


----------



## KathyR

We have Susan Schell.  

Our original guide was Doug ???? (can't remember his last name) from HH, but when they sold out at HH, I guess he left the company.  He was great when we bought into BWV while staying at HH and also when we called and added on a week later   

Susan has been great too.  We have done one painless add on with her, and I have no complaints.


----------



## TomD

On our first tour we had Michelle but when we signed on the dotted line we had Larry Hope.


----------



## momoflizandains

Bruce Douglas helped us.  I guess you can count Patti Douglas as well as his wife helped to answer questions on his days off.


----------



## PinotFan

Ours is Hubert Van Alphen.


----------



## Christine & family

Ours is Marc Turner


----------



## isyt

Ours is Byron Helgulson!!


----------



## araffle

Umberto, I beleive it is Sanchez.


----------



## PocahontasLookALike

We have Susie Farnsworth and she is awesome!


----------



## princess mom

ours is Tony Heard


----------



## Fonzy13

Jenna Mazza for us.


----------



## smsnorthup

Gib McCain is ours


----------



## melk

Celeste Chaffaut


----------



## sajetto

Jim McCoy


----------



## pumpkinboy

Our Guide is Larissa Prendergast, and since I referred our pal MOMPOPPINS, she has Larissa too.  So add us on to Larissa please.  We love Larissa; she is forthright, informative and truthful in our experience, and we recommend her heartily.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I've updated the list again and just added another guide and *29 more DISers*!!


----------



## wdwnut

hi:  We've had Celeste Chaffaut since 2000.


----------



## chiclet

Our guide is Robin Daniels.  She's great!


----------



## mom2alix

Ricardo Quiroz was the guide who sold us DVC, but our assigned guide now is Steven Fisher.  We've never heard anything form Steven or met him, but his name is listed on our Vacation Magic.  Some day I hope to be calling him to arrange an add-on!


----------



## pb4ugo

Byron Helgeson - a real helpful and efficient guide for our needs!


----------



## zracat

Jim McCoy is ours.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

all updated again :


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

Robin Daniels is our guide.


----------



## bigsmooth

Megan Moriarty for us, bought in '04


----------



## two-foxes

Ours must be new...don't see him on the list. Jerry Castello (but Bernard helped us, too!)


----------



## slk537

We have Julie Hughes - like her very, very much.


----------



## Feigned

My family has Ron Brumbaugh as our guide.  He's very nice!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

The list is updated again.  Only 4 more DISers to go to get 500!


----------



## Pluto4Pres

Betty Prikryl

Even though were not adding on.  She still checks in on occasion to say hi.


----------



## Anewman

Nelida Mora

Add us to the list for her,  very nice person.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

2 more to go................


----------



## Shelby5514

*Julie Hughes is our guide.*


----------



## extraredstuff

Like many others, I also have Judy Kaufman as my guide, she's awesome. On my first (and so far my only) stay as a DVC member, she called and left me a message at OKW to see how I was enjoying my stay.

Next stay is VWL in Sept, and I'm gonna look her up to say HI


----------



## nuttylawprofessor

We're with Jenna Mazza


----------



## gabbysmom04

Juan Santana is ours and we love love love him!


----------



## BeckyV

Ours is Michelle McAlister, and she is great.

Becky


----------



## yasuern

Kelly Joe Williamson


----------



## MOMO2DK

Jeff Jarosoz- He's GREAT!!!


----------



## kathleena

OK, according to the new Member News I've been assigned!  Michelle Carcel


----------



## Good Ol Gal

the list is all updated!


----------



## jaysue

Byron Hegelson here

Cheers
jaysue


----------



## psharrock

Hi we used to have Ricardo Quiroz as our guide, but earlier last year the name on our DVC emails changed to Juan Santana, so I presume they must be my guide now

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Good Ol Gal




----------



## luvsoccer&disney

FYI - I spoke with Linda Smit today and she has not been promoted and is still with DVC.


----------



## DVC Jen

Ours is also Roland Lammers.


----------



## SusieJ

Ours is Judy Kaufman!  We like her a lot!!!!!

Susie      
Greendale WI


----------



## Sox_Fan

Patti Douglas


----------



## cherylp3

Jenna Mazza


----------



## lorli

Michael Lewis is our guide and has been able to give a lot of guidance through all our first and we still have a lot of firsts to go.


----------



## Mike&Kris

Just bought today!!!  Marshall Sutton is our guide.


----------



## Dennyha

Our guide is Celeste C.


----------



## Oreo Cookie

Mine is Nick Tamborino.


----------



## rayelias

We USED to have Linda Streetman before she left.

Now, we have Glen Wilson.  We stopped in (try) to meet him on our last 3 visits, but he was not there.  I referred two new members to him... he wasn't there to meet them, either (another guide helped them, but Glen is their guide).  I'm wondering if there really IS a Glen Wilson?!?


----------



## sanilacjack

His name is Micheal Cramer and I was his first!!!!

-Kim


----------



## karrit2000

Mine is Joan Lane.  I've been thinking of doing an add on so I'll be giving her a call soon.


----------



## Squidrific

Hassan Jahanmiry is our guide and he rocks!  Always has time for us.  Called us and thanked us for referring a family member and sent a post card!  Asked us to look him up next time we are in the world.  A very client oriented guy!


----------



## Jen D

Michelle McAllister


----------



## JodyTG

Judy Kaufman is my guide and she it FABULOUS!  I just added on 60 BWV points with her today.  The first of many add-ons I'm sure.


----------



## oldkeywestfan

Roland, no complaints, handled our add on wonderfully.


----------



## Joan S.

Hi, Celeste Chaffaut is ours and has done two of our add-ons.(EXCELLENT) Our original was Doug (in 1993 and 1995-2 contracts OKW) but  I think he went elsewhere??  Joan


----------



## llp479

Celeste Chaffaut is our guide.  We joke and tell her we were her easiest sale.  Called DVC, she sent the video and all the paperwork. We called back to ask a few questions, then sent in our check!  Bought BWV site unseen in '98.  

In 2000 we went to meet her in person at the sales center.  She waitlisted us for points at OKW, but we ended up buying resale.


----------



## 4Gus-Gus&Figaro

We have Doug Rapp - Nice, nice man...


----------



## paulasillars

Roland Lammers - never had a single item of communication from him... 

Paula
New Zealand


----------



## SHarper02

Scot is our guide


----------



## OKraysLoveDisney

We worked with Steve Tinn - he is a newbie, but you'd never know it as he was very knowlegable in all DVC aspects and also a very great person to work with.  After we got home he sent us a postcard thanking us as well as a phone call to say thanks again and if we had any questions.


----------



## NYCDVClover2000

Ours is Carol Ann.  We love her.


----------



## magicmama

Deborah Robinson was our original guide but I found out that she has been promoted to Sales Manager. We have Steve Tinn now.


----------



## deide71

Linda O'Grady.  Very nice gal!


----------



## CA Disney Fans

We have Roland Lammers.  He is very nice and have gotten a few things in the mail from him.


----------



## Mickeysduck

> OKraysLoveDisney - We worked with Steve Tinn - he is a newbie, but you'd never know it as he was very knowlegable in all DVC aspects and also a very great person to work with. After we got home he sent us a postcard thanking us as well as a phone call to say thanks again and if we had any questions.



We were reassigned to Steve Tinn due to Dianne Henry OCallahan leaving. We met him on our trip last week and expressed a few concerns we had. The next day there was a message on our phone in our room which was Steve. He followed up on our conversation and was very responsive to our concerns.


----------



## Mrs Potato Head

Bill Wahl is our guide.  We just purchased 2/1/06 at SSR.  We'd like to add on fairly soon.  I still have some questions regarding our purchase, but Bill is our guide of record.

Patty


----------



## Good Ol Gal

updated again


----------



## Machta

Our Guide is Fred Miranda.  Very helpful, but low-key (which is what I like!).


----------



## denecarter

Byron... he's given me all I ever asked for... 150 pt BCV original purchase and a 150 pt OKW add-on


----------



## kkmauch

Guide: Gib McCain
Diser: kkmauch


----------



## Lori-n-NY

Yes I've been under a rock and today is the first time I have seen this survey.

My guide is Ken Bradshaw and I have been a DVC owner for 2 years..WOO HOO

I own at SSR.

Lori-n-NY

Thanks


----------



## DWNut

Haven't purchased yet but am interested.  Read someone's post and they really liked their guide, Michelle McAllister, so I asked for her and she's now guiding us through the process.  Wonderful lady and very easy to work with.


----------



## 4kidsandadog

Ken Bradshaw is our guide. We bought 350 points at SSR while on our first Disney cruise back in 2003.

Karen


----------



## lsket

We have Michelle Mcallister as well.


----------



## elijahpep

KATHY RADER!  Kathy is our guide and we adore her.  She's a hoot with a lot of energy and is always informational with her can do attitude.   We bought SSR points last fall from her and during our visit home last week bought an add-on from her and very much enjoyed the visit!  Thanks for doing this list of guides, it has been very informative!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Add us to those who have Bobby Corsello as our DVC guide.

We just signed up on Wednesday.


----------



## YesYourMajesty

Our guide is Nick Tamberino. He was very nice to us and we liked him a lot.  He humored me even with all of my type A questions and was very patient with my husband in giving him space and time to think about it.


----------



## Punkswife

Our guide is the BEST  Julie (Hughes) Vivas.  She has all the answers.  We Love her.


----------



## dvcersfromva

Rafael Massa.  We bought at BWV in 1998.


----------



## RealMickey

When we purchased in 2002 our guide was Mike Corriveau. He has since moved on. Our present guide is Jeff Jarosz.

Diser: RealMickey (and my better half, RealMickeysGirl)


----------



## MI mom of 3

Good Ol Gal said:
			
		

> Come on everyone... Don't just look... post your guide!!! It's easy




Our guide is Julie Hughes.  I haven't talked to her for a while, no reason, but she was extremely pleasant and did a great job for us.


----------



## beachblanket

Carol Ann DeAngelo - we were a piece of cake for her; we purchased almost sight unseen and added on a few years later.  Her role in both situations was pure order taking, little or no consultation.   I think I've spoken with her at most three times, all brief logistical check-in calls.


----------



## Ksp

Nick Tamburrino is our guide;  very easy going and we enjoy working with him.


----------



## missymagic

My Guide is Randy Cook


----------



## Amy&Dan

Scot MacDonald, very, very nice guy but I am still irritated he told me that when you used points to book at DLR hotels in California you got free park hoppers.  Thats for Disneyland Paris only.  Don't think he was dishonest, just wrong.  I called and talked to him about this and he was still maintaining it was the way he told us and was very short on the phone.  I called MS after talking with him  (incidentally it was a fellow disboarder who gave me the sad news that no free park hoppers for DL).  I finally gave up because it was about to put me into cardiac arrest I was so mad.  I wonder if he ever figured it out?  If he's reading this (he said he reads disboards but again he says a lot of things), its Paris, Scot, not Anaheim!!!  It was disappointing as well that we bought 400 points on a Saturday and when I called him on Tuesday, he had no idea who we were.  I had to give him about 20 cues, "remember, we had two kids, my husband is bald, we talked about Marco Island, you told us you were going to MGM the next day with your family".  I felt like a horse's a**!   He didn't return my second call and I have never heard from him again.  It was disappointing because we really liked him and thought that with that one exception he did a terrific job.  If he would have just said, "gosh, I was wrong, I am so sorry" it would have all been fine.  If I ever add on points it will not be through him, I'll go outside Disney.  I notice I have a new guide assigned to me.  Maybe he left.


----------



## punkin712

Our guide is Robin Daniels too.  We tried to contact her several times and she NEVER returns our calls (even when we call during our DVC vacations!).  We just came back from a stay at SSR and we were told the following:

1.  Robin works from home and is never available for meetings on site.  The next day we were told that Robin was "no longer with the company" and we would be assigned to a new guide.  It hasn't happened yet and since then we received a mass email from Robin so I don't know what's going on.
2.  An email we received 6 days earlier about buying additional BWV points was "a mistake" by the Marketing Department (read:  email was sent out 6 weeks after new points were acquired and long since scooped up)

We spoke with Bill Wahl while we were there and he wasn't great.  We told him that we specifically wanted to purchase additional points at our home resort and his reply was "Oh, they're sold out.  I don't know who told you we had points there.  Can I talk you into something else?"  YUCK!!  Anyway, we left with nothing and are now looking to purchase through resale.

Sorry I deviated a little from the topic, but I'm hoping to solicit recommendations for a new guide.  I definitely don't want these few bad situations to overshadow the otherwise great experiences we have had with DVC, but it does get frustrating.


----------



## rparmfamily

Paul Kuhn is our guide. No complains, nice laid back guy!


----------



## bpmorley

We had Tom Costanzo for both contracts


----------



## Camping Cat

Our guide is Chris Mansour.  We just bought in December and can't wait for our first "Official" trip HOME!!!


----------



## Tabetha

Add another Judy Kaufman fan to the list - she just helped me buy my first 200 points!


----------



## corinnak

We are with Gib McCain - a nice guy AND on the ball.


----------



## Rellim

Bill Rowe - Answered all my questions and calls back right away!


----------



## allicat

judy kaufman is ours


----------



## SStJean

Add another family for Bobby Corsello


----------



## kritter

Brian Sullivian


----------



## bzzelady

Our guide is Rafael Massa.  He did my tour and presentation back in October, but due to some family emergencies upon arriving home, I was not able to concentrate on purchasing at the time.  He was extremely gracious and understanding.  
I contacted him by email about two weeks ago to let him know that I was ready to purchase, he called me right back, and he was wonderful!  Answered all my questions, addressed all my quirky concerns, and I look forward to working with him in the future.


----------



## bom_noite

Julie Hughes - great girl!


----------



## Boston5602

Hi everyone- my guide is Byron Helgeson

Thanks Byron


----------



## Disney  Doll

Our guide was Mark Webb. We liked him very much. He did a fine job, no hard sell, but gave us the info we needed.

No complaints.


----------



## PinkTink63

Gib McCain!  Very Helpful!


----------



## simzac

Brand new member here, just found out today that my guide is Robin Daniels.


----------



## MinMouse

Patti Douglass is our guide. We've been members for a few years through resale and spoke to her for the first time this weekend. She was very informative about the current add-on deals.


----------



## jimmytammy

Finally, we have a guide!!

Her name is Nancy Clayton.  She called us the other day and asked how our most recent trip was.  DW said she was really nice over the phone.


----------



## dvc-NE

Amil Arroyo is my guide.


----------



## drakethib

Joan Lane.

She rules.


----------



## punkin712

simzac said:
			
		

> Brand new member here, just found out today that my guide is Robin Daniels.



Our guide is also Robin Daniels - she was assigned to us about 5 years ago after our original guide left DVC.  We haven't been very happy with her, to say the least.  She never returns our calls and she works from home so it's unlikely you will ever be able to meet with her face-to-face.

In fact, during our last trip (3/17-3/22) we spoke with Deborah, a sales manager at SSR, who told us that Robin was "no longer with the company" and we would be reassigned to a new guide.  I guess that's not the case, since you were just assigned to her.

If you don't need alot of assistance or information or ever want to add on additional points, you should be fine.  Remember, you can always ask to be reassigned, but that has it's problems too.  We were promised a new guide on 3/20 and it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## CrzyforPiglet

Randy Cook was our guy - he was great!


----------



## larry_poppins

Chris Mansour is my guide.

Larry


----------



## TR Denise

scott macdonald is our guide we've never met him our original guide was pam something, that was in 1994

Denise


----------



## connorlevismom

We have Jeff Jarozos.

Kristine


----------



## Johnnyfairplay

My new guide is Doug Rapp.


johnny


----------



## brivers222

The Wonderful Megan Moriarty for us!

Rivers' Family


----------



## kddlm

We have Ron Brumbaugh, who is great!


----------



## Chris and Pooh

Our guide was Mark Webb, 
Chris and Bev


----------



## minnieandmickey

Finally found out who our Guide is D.J. Jordan.  I am so bad remembering names that when I made our first reservation today I asked MS.


----------



## tworgs

Our guide was Marc Turner for the past 11 years.  He was also our friend.  We have done many add ons due to Marc's passion for the Disney Company.  Recently, however, DVC has seen fit to let Marc go.  (No longer with the company)  I guess we are "guideless".  He will be sorely missed.


----------



## NYBlue1

Hello everyone!

Our families Celeste , she is awesome , answers any questions we may have with accuracy and was never push with add- ons with us. We are very happy to have Celeste as our guide . Shes a great guide and a really nice person to boot!


----------



## HeatherPage

Larry Hope


----------



## prez65

Lauri Fauser........ She was great to deal with!


----------



## tomandrobin

Nancy Barbee is our Guide


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Our guide is Hassan Jahimary.He is Wonderful.We like him so much.  

Misty


----------



## goofynme

Our guide is Brandon Duke...we have never personally met him but over the phone he seems like a good guy!


----------



## mommytomy3

When I had first called to inquire about DVC, I was given Julie Hughes-- I didnt think she was the greatest.  I ended up buying BWV resale, but when I get things in the mail, my guide was still listed as Julie Hughes, HOWever- now it says Julie Vivas... I guess she got married?


----------



## Melrosgirl

Robin Daniels.  She is nice. I haven't heard from her though in years.


----------



## minniemoms

We have Neilda.. She is awesome met her at DL. Our first contact was Michele McAlister, but only talked on the phone once, but Neilda was great. She is the one we went through since we met her in person, and she is the one who handled everything for us.


----------



## tinkerbell of winter

My guide is michelle mcallister and I own at SSR!


----------



## ksoehrlein

Glen Wilson.  I just spoke with him on Wednesday, dreaming of an add-on (but we can't afford to do it just yet)...


----------



## cruisedad

Linda Smit!!!


----------



## TeresaNJ

Our guide is Kim Moore, but we heard recently that he just went part-time.


----------



## FamilyGuy

Mark Webb


----------



## ckgplus3

Randy Kruger.  He's been very helpful.


----------



## Zoe's Dad

Thomas Costanzo is our guide.  We took the tour during our last trip, but did not intend to buy right away.  We were so impressed with Tom and his presentation (as well as DVC!) that we purchased right on the spot.


----------



## ZachnElli

Joan Lane was our guide.


----------



## daisey mae muggles

Judy Kauffman


----------



## SusanSeng

Randy Cook is our guide but haven't heard from him in years!  I wonder if he'll remember us!


----------



## meier56013

Chris Mansour


----------



## cathydisneynut

Aaron Pierce! A very helpful guy!!


----------



## mgkkgdm

Scot MacDonald is our guide...


----------



## lordog

Mine was Megan Moriary in Disneyland!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

all updated again


----------



## fredw

Gib McCain is our guide, He was really helpful during our purchase period. He even called on sundays if we left him a message asking questions.


----------



## srmbstark

Randy Kruger for our BWV and WLV add on. Excellent to deal with.


----------



## Stitch1404

Add me to Betty Prikryl's list!


----------



## Disneymagicfor4

We have Byron Hegelson ( sorry about spelling)
KC


----------



## Disney1fan2002

Our guide is Celeste


----------



## jonesm34650

Kim Moore (Male) is my guide.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

The list has  been updated again!


----------



## fishermouse

jonesm34650 said:
			
		

> Kim Moore (Male) is my guide.



Mine also, very helpfull.


----------



## gtrist4life

You can add my user name to Byron Helgeson's list. He was fine to work with. Havent' talked to him in a while. 

Peace,
G4L


----------



## CraigDVC

Bernard Lebeaupin


----------



## BCV2003

My Guide is Kelly Williamson


----------



## diznyfanatic

Hubert Van Alphen.  He's really great!


----------



## Didney Daddy

Julie Vivas


----------



## welove Mickey/Minney

Our guide is Juan Santana.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

updated again


----------



## NancyDVC

Susie Farnsworth. Great guide! Before our DCL cruise in September, 2004 we met friends for lunch at Olivia's and then went to explore SSR. As we were walking past the sales center I saw a woman with her back to us standing out side. I said "I'm sure that is Susie our guide" My friends and my Mom said no it can't be. I then called out "Susie" and of course it was her! They still laugh at me about that. 
We got a big greeting of course. And she is our third guide in 14 years and we have never bought from her! Love you Susie!


----------



## pearlieq

We have Ken Bradshaw and have really liked him

He's in the new DVC show on the resort TV.  I started yelling "Hey!  That's our guide!!"  when I saw him.  DH thought I was nuts.


----------



## LAWalz23

Mine is Robin Daniels.  My parents don't have screen names but Robin is theirs also.


----------



## gracelrm

Linda Scolaro is ours.


----------



## goofyguy1958

Our's woould be Dave Kreutzer.


----------



## tommywa

We were sorry to see Linda leave DVC.  She was always pleasant and willing to  answer any questions we had.


----------



## garyjoy

Susie Farnsworth


----------



## jekjones1558

Dave Kreutzer (originally Ron Allen, who was promoted).


----------



## jblb1020

Megan Moriarty is our guide and she was great to work with.  Answered all my questions and didn't pressure us at all. She made it very easy for us to understand how buying into DVC would benefit our family and over time it would save us money.


----------



## skyfairy

Orginally I had Robin Daniels and she was wonderful but then for some reason last week I was switched to William "Bill" Wroe (I hope he is as good as Robin, I have spoken to him once and he seems very freindly and helpful so far).


----------



## Barb

We had Darren Greenwald in the beginning, but the last few newsletters list our guide as Roland. So I guess we have Roland now.


----------



## Dreamfinder2

Megan Moriarity. She is a gem ... a second miler. Patient to a fault, full of integrity. Just a sweetheart all around. We met Megan on a cruise in 2000. She's since gone to California - a good move for her, but I kinda miss dropping in on her when we're at WDW. 

We're fans!


----------



## cavecricket

Mark Webb > Didnt take much convincing to sell DVC to me! Went on a tour while on vaca last october......Left Disney World with 200 SSR points!!! Thanks Mark!

Thanks Mark


----------



## disneykid4ever

Jenna Mazza


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

We Have Byron Helgeson, We bought SSR site unseen, never toured any other DVC properties. Just luck of the draw based on a phone call. We have never met him face to face, but he was very helpful, answered all questions honestly and was very upfront. No complaints, no regrets.  

Do others look their guides up when they visit? maybe we should to introduce ourselves and say thanks?


----------



## DiznNut

We have Betty Prikryl and she has been the greatest. She has been understanding, patient and NEVER has she been pushy.


----------



## okwdreamin

Ours is Gib McCain, he has been helpful but never pushy.


----------



## osprey84

We have Randy Kruger. He was very patient for a couple years while we finally made our decision. He would call back every 6 months like he said and just mention the new things going on with DVC. Never pushy or demanding, just waited for us to make the decision.


----------



## ilovefh

Randy Kruger and he is great!  I just bought an add on!


----------



## WDWLVR

We've had Julie Hughes-Vivas since we first bought in early 2000.  She's a sweetie.


----------



## corpcomp

Hassan quit on Friday.

Corpcomp


----------



## Debi

Paul Kuhn is my guide also (hi Paul!).  I'm surprised that there's only one other DISer with the same guide.  Wow!


----------



## TLinden16

I actually just spoke with Paul Kuhn, and since my guide left, and I thought Paul was nice, I asked if he would be my guide, and he said he would.  So, now because of Debi, I have the same guide as her.


----------



## daipp

We had Nick Tamberino who was brilliant. There was no pressure and he was very helpful. 

My wife had loads of questions and he took time with us to answer them all.

When we signed up my bank here in the UK delayed the transfer of such a large amount of money (for security reasons) and he was very understanding and kept in touch throughout.


----------



## Debi

I actually used Karen (TLinden16) as a referral, so Paul became her guide by default.  Sign the two of us up for Paul - he's fantastic to work with!


----------



## DVCtinkerbell

Our guide is Linda Scolaro.  She has never been pushy.  Just a pleasure every time we dealt with her!


----------



## luvthedis

Our guide is Doug Rapp.  Never met him, but just purchased a small BWV add-on through him.  He was very enthusiastic.  It all happened very quickly, which was such a pleasure after the stress of our first resale purchase (ROFR is a nightmare!).


----------



## KatiebugsMom

Ron Brumbaugh is our guide.  Very nice, organized, efficient and always willing to answer questions!

Thanks for making our dream come true!!!!


----------



## lenshanem

You can move me over to Byron Helgeson since my guide Marc Turner is no longer with DVC. Hopefully another small add on will be in our future. 

Thanks jaysue!


----------



## tazleiten12

corpcomp said:
			
		

> Hassan quit on Friday.
> 
> Corpcomp


I just found that out!  I called and left a message with him Thursday.  He never called back.  So when i just called they gave me a new guide, betty.  Sound's very nice.  She said Hassan, went to follow a life long dream.
Good Luck to him!


----------



## elgerber

You can add me to Byrons name.  I haven't talked to him in quite awhile, but he is always great when I do!


----------



## pogopossum

we originally bought with rose dahill at hh, then changed to ricardo quiroz after add on while on cruise with him, and rose cutting back to part time. now we are with mike brunson after meeting him on our last cruise, and finding out about ricardo's (congratulations) promotion. we really liked mike and i have talked a couple of times with him regarding more add ons since the cruise.


----------



## Wilderness

New to DVC.  Thanks Brandon Duke for your help. The Pepsi Man.


----------



## dairyou

We had Patti Douglas, but she would never return my calls when we recently added on.  Now we have Jim McCoy and he is very nice and prompt in phone calls.  He did a great job for us.

Intially we had Diane Henry, but she got married and then quit.

Deb


----------



## snyderla

Nick Tamberrino for us, with original purchase and an add on last week.  He is really great and patient!  We took the tour with him in 2002 and didn't buy until 2004.

Lori


----------



## katied

Mine is Karen Guider (sp?).


----------



## chatchdvc

Originally had Ricardo Quiroz, and now Juan Santana.
Excelllent service from both!


----------



## huskermouse

We love our Lisa DeRosa!


----------



## Mickey Fliers

Todd Bearden is our Guide.  Helped us with our intial purchase and our add-on!


----------



## brasey

Bernard Lebeaupin is our guide. He was great and we dealt with him several times over a 6 month period before actually purchasing. He was more than happy to answer any questions we had and called back every time regardless what we needed of him.


----------



## magicmama

Just a note on the guide list - Deborah Robinson has been promoted. Info was from Steve Tinn, my new guide.

(I'm on the list already!)


----------



## mello

No wonder she takes so long to call us back... she's busy talking to all you guys!

ETA: Yeah! She called us back this morning to say we've made it to the top of the wait list for our add-on! Doing the happy dance


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Kelly Jo Williamson is ours.  Very nice person and helpful.

Michele


----------



## MonkeyPants

Deesknee said:
			
		

> Okay....Does anyone else have Celeste?




I do..and so does my bother, my sister and my aunt


----------



## lawlesslovewdw

Michael Lewis - really helpful, polite and patient. Looking forward to seeing him again this sept!


----------



## fasttrakphil

We Have Bill Wahl


----------



## Coll0610

Our guide is Chris Mansour.


----------



## littlenicky

she's been great


----------



## JaneGapud

Randy Cook for us.


----------



## DaddyBrady

Nicki Aumiller (Niki?). We bought at SSR in December 2005.

_But_, in the message that come today about the increase in the cost of points, there was no guide name inside the balloon as there has been on previous e-mails, so perhaps she's gone.


----------



## explorer1977

Gib McCain for us and he has been great.


----------



## jasheehy

She has sold us twice already at SSR.  We love her and no pressure.


----------



## Julez4u

We have Larry Hope .. Same Guide as my aunt and uncle .. He has been wonderful to us !!


----------



## Melrosgirl

Is Robin Daniels not there anymore? My latest DVC newsletter said my guide was someone else.


----------



## *elaine*

You can add me to the long list of satisfied Jim McCoy customers.


----------



## MissD

Nick Tamberrino...who is just AWESOME!  

We had another guide (who seemed to be invisble and unreachable) and we met Nick when he handled our dear friends' tour and subsequent purchase at SSR.

Needless to say, we decided to buy points at SSR as well--asked for Nick--and he's been our guide since!


----------



## Madi100

*Jeff Jarozos* is ours.  We just bought in December.  I'm glad to see that so many people on here liked him.  I would never use him again.  He knew that it was our last full day in the parks when we went to see him.  We told him that.  We were anxious to get back.  We really didn't want the time alone to discuss it, because we weren't going to buy it that day anyway.  But, he left us anyway.  So, after five minutes of talking, I called him back in the room.  He then proceeded to let us wait at least 20 minutes for him to come back in there.  My DH got up and walked out, and if we had transportation to leave we would have.  He finally came in, and he did apologize.  He had a phone call.  Someone was calling to buy his wife a Christmas gift of DVC points.  So, he let us wait in there while he took the call.  I thought it was extremely rude.  I know that we were potential and the guy on the phone was a sure thing, but not the way to win a customer.  He also informed us that in December we would be able to stay wherever we wanted to.

Other than that he was great.  He answered questions.  He answered phone calls.    He sends up postcards, but doesn't call, which is great.


----------



## Lesia

Hi, we are brand new DVC members, as of July 4th!!!  OUr guide is DJ Jordan.  He seems like a really nice guy, and I hope he turns out to be a great guide.

lesia


----------



## saratogagirl

Hi we have Mark Webb he is great


----------



## ryley26

Ours is Bruce Douglas. He is also my DB guide .


----------



## Good Ol Gal

all updated again


----------



## mueting4

Larissa Prendergast is ours.  We met her 5 years ago when we toured at the Boardwalk but didn't buy then.  We went again 2 weeks ago and she's still there, but this time we took the plunge.     I like her, no pressure and she even called us from her home since she's part time since she became a mom.  Nice girl.


----------



## Starshine

Another happy Judy Kaufman customer here.  We couldn't be happier with her.


----------



## Squidrific

Just found out that we have been re-assigned to Ken Bradshaw now that Hassan has left.


----------



## HUFF590

Michelle McAlister simply the best.


----------



## lisaviolet

Geez I thought I answered this......nope.  First we had Ron Allen...promoted.  Now Mike Brunson.


----------



## punkin712

Melrosgirl said:
			
		

> Is Robin Daniels not there anymore? My latest DVC newsletter said my guide was someone else.



She was our guide too, but when we were there in March someone told us that she left the company.  No love lost here - we tried to contact her during our last 3 trips to DVC to do an add-on and she never called us back.  That's okay...we recently bought through TSS and it couldn't have been easier.


----------



## KS Jeff

We got Bill Wahl at random when I called our old guide's number (Tom Jenkins - he was terrific, sorry to see him leave). Bill seems nice enough so far, but we haven't asked him to do anything yet.


----------



## Hersheybar417

Larry Hope is our guide.  We are new and waiting for points, he has answered all our questions.  Even called back on his day off.


----------



## sm4987

Our Guide is Judy Kaufman


----------



## I Love DVC

Our guide is Michelle Carcel.  She's a self-proclaimed "princess."  She's very friendly and knows DVC very well.


----------



## rubbergypsy

we have julie -she was great


----------



## TroyandDabs

dairyou said:
			
		

> Intially we had Diane Henry, but she got married and then quit.
> Deb



Diane was truly one of the nicest people at DVC.  I was very happy for her when she met her Prince Charming and he wisked her away.  His job moved them to the Bahama's ... I'm sure had it not been for that minor detail, she'd still be with DVC.


----------



## jennymouse

My guy is Jim McCoy!


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

Our guide is Doug Rapp.  He is wonderful!!!


----------



## ilovepooh

My guide is Jim McCoy.  He is great!!


----------



## minnie33

Our guide is Judy Kaufman!


----------



## Fitswimmer

Linda Scolaro is mine and she's great!  I really enjoy working with her.  I can't wait until I save enough to add on!


----------



## LTDaveCass

We had the pleasure of dealing with Bernard.  He was great!


----------



## almousefan

Our guide was Anne Middlemiss and she was quite lovely!


----------



## quickennerd

Byron Helgeson is mine.  He was great with us; haven't had to talk to him the last couple years; but we may be adding soon.


----------



## dkellumw

Add me to Jim McCoy's list.


----------



## ro80

Our guide was Chris Mansour


----------



## Disneymommie

We joined ast month and our giude is Randy Kruger


----------



## GoofyArt

Another one here for Chris Mansour. We haven't had to talk with him almost since we purchased our interest. I may be adding more soon though.

Art


----------



## Granny

I"ve got one that isn't on your list yet....Nikki McKinney.  She replace Hassan and I just found out she was assigned to us with the last member e-mail.


----------



## LoveMyDVC2

I have Chris Mansour. He is very nice!!!


----------



## marcybear

Our guide is Roland Lammers.  Nice guy and not pushy.  He has sold us 5 of our six contracts


----------



## Pluto 2

mine is linda scolaro, i didnt know they had this many guides


----------



## MinnieMe67

Our guide is Byron Helgeson.  He is great!


----------



## zacksmammie

My guide is Ron B.   I've bought 3 contracts thru him but have never actually met him!


----------



## funhouse8

My guide is Scot MacDonald. Can you add me to the list.   Thanks, Gina


----------



## slindamood

Gib McCain

Gave honest and accurate answers to all of our questions and helped us out once when we had problems with reservations. Truly a guide, not a salesperson.


----------



## mikayla73

Jerre Wegner is ours. We purchased at DL in May. She was fabulous!!


----------



## kathleena

If you want to update - I'm not unassigned.  You have me with Michelle Carcel.


----------



## disneygrl16

Soon to be membersd, our guide is nick


----------



## OKWMom

Our guide is Judy Kaufman.


----------



## momtosydneyntodd

We have Celeste C.  We like her a lot!


----------



## pjadtl

We have Mike Brunson. We were transferred to him when our guide Anthony "Tony" D. was promoted.


----------



## mnasf

Our guide is Bernard Lebeaupin.

We bought SSR in June 2005 and met Bernard in August 2005 to take a post closing tour of SSR.

He was very helpful in answering our questions.


----------



## rlt431

Chris Mansour


----------



## CPTJAK

Betty Prikryl:


----------



## RoyalCinderella

We have Amil Arroyo and he is awesome!  Very young, outgoing, and energetic - just like us!    He made buying DVC very enjoyable and continues to welcome us home each vacation!


----------



## DisneyNutMary

Chris Mansour

Haven't heard from him since my add-on in 2002, though


----------



## BeccaG

Purchased at Disneyland so I have not seen my guide listed yet but it is Kathryn Leonard, and she was very sweet and helpful!


----------



## hoopsrob

Mine is Nancy Gray. Met her on DCL.


----------



## jendon1997

Ours is Patti Douglas. She was great. We purchased during the 25th celebration. We were the 25th purchasers for the day. Got balloons and a special pin. They clapped and gave us red carpet treatment when we left. LOVE HER!!


----------



## Disneymooners93

Randy Krueger.  Assigned to him years ago.  Then off and on calls to him during the fence sitting years.  Been a good guide I guess, nothing noteworthy other than he showed lots of patience.


----------



## tink2020

We are with Byron also!


----------



## zackspal

Amil Arroyo. Always has the answer


----------



## Joe T.

Larissa Prendergast is our guide since 1995. I believe we were one of her first buyers. She is absolutely wonderful, always very upbeat and responsive. We have referred several people to her. Without fail, they have been favorably impressed with her.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Our just changed again!  We now have Bill Wahl.  Anyone else who had Jauquin get switched to Bill?  

We also started with Randy Kruegar, and thought he was the BEST of all the guides we have had!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

All updated again! 
I just added 3 guides, and 45 DISers!!


----------



## jchice2

We have Roland Lammers.  We just purchased this past May.


----------



## Jamian

Anne Middlemiss.  Loved her accent!


----------



## KristiKelly

Our guide was Gib McCain.  Hopefully DH will let me call him back in a couple of years for an add-on.


----------



## disneymama73

Our guide is Karen Guyder.


----------



## TiggMan

Our Guide is Glen Wilson, and he is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## tvwalsh

tvwalsh-- Jim McCoy


----------



## LOVETHATMOUSE

Brian Sullivan - signed up on DCL.  He was so nice and helpful in determining how many points we should buy.  Never pushy, was very patient and the best guy all around.


----------



## Gizmo1951

Patti Douglas is our guide.
I have not had any dealings with her yet so when we do an add on hopefully all will go well.


----------



## jpeka65844

I haven't read all 56 pages of this thread but I haven't seen ours:  Ken Houston! He's been great to talk with!



Denice T.
Olathe, KS


----------



## LisaAP

Our guide is Byron Helgeson and is fantastic!!  He gives us great service and is always so friendly.


----------



## jpeka65844

I haven't read all 56 pages of this thread but I haven't seen ours:  Ken Houston! He's been great to talk with!



Denice T.
Olathe, KS


----------



## kcdisneymom

Randy Cook/kcdisneymom


----------



## abk96

Our guide is David Miller.  He was great and very helpful!


----------



## BEACHCLUBVILLAS

Celeste Chaffaut is our guide.  All our dealings with her are perfect.  She's very responsive and knowledgeable.


----------



## sunking

Julie Hughs for us. Purchased our 210 Points at Wilderness Lodge. Easy to work with and very responsive and knowledgable.


----------



## Lets go to disney

We have Nick Tamberino.  He was great.  Very no pressure sales pitch.  Answered all of our questions.  If he can convince my DH to buy he has gott to be good


----------



## bags6490

Carol Ann DeAngelo is ours.  We bought at SSR in 2005. 
DW and I went over to OKW in 97 and listened to the program but decided not to buy in.  At the time it was just the two of us and we enjoyed staying at SOG for $79 per night. Our thought was we would have one mybe two kids and a traditional hotel room would do us and SOG was really inexpensive. Now there are three DDs and all three need thier own space. 
I still kick myself for not buying the fist time we met with Carol Ann and points were sooooo much cheaper.


----------



## Daveydave74

She has helped plan many trips for me and has been great when answering all my questions.


----------



## jdg345

I believe there is a typo on one of the guide names, specifically:

Jeffy Castello: two-foxes

I believe it's Gerry Castello ... as he is my guide as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

I just got my July e-mail DVC newsletter. According to it, our guide is now Randy Cook. Please make this change. Thanks.


----------



## jdg345

Is this still being updated?


----------



## vince971

Our guide is Jenna Mazza  . We first took the tour in 1997 but didn't buy until 2004. I wish we didn't take so long to wise up. I would call once a year to ask for the latest info and she would answer questions we had. She always was quick to respond and very friendly, and helpful, despite our reluctance to buy in.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Raphael R Massa


----------



## VMS

We have Kelly Jo Williamson


----------



## mmmcq

Randy Cook - original and add-on.


----------



## Action

Ours was Doug Rapp, a nice person to work with.


----------



## Jacksmom99

We had Linda Streetman, but when we bought our resale we found out that our new guide is Michelle Carcel.


----------



## AlaskaMOM

We bought resale so I didn't even know who ours was.  A few weeks ago we got a mailer and finally found out our guide is Marshall Sutton.  Probably won't need to talk with him......unless I can talk DH into an add-on


----------



## JENR

My friends referred me to Bernard but he was on vacation when I bought so I dealt with Randy (he was awesome).  But my official guide is Bernard and I think he will call me when he gets home.


----------



## ParrotBill

How strange... I see all these posts about people and their guides... we haven't heard from ours or anyone at DVC since we closed on our add-on... 12 years ago. All we get is the form letters that tell us the price is going to go up if we don't hurry and add points now...member magic.... and the notices of annual meetings and dues paid. Never any personal contact at all.  Does everyone hear from their guides once in a while?


----------



## kimberh

Randy Cook


----------



## basketrn

Judy Kaufman!!


----------



## jdg345

Gerry Castello !


----------



## disneymom8589

We just joined DVC yesterday and our guide is Gib.  I was really impressed with him and his willingness to answer all of my questions!


----------



## Ali and boyz

disneymom8589 said:
			
		

> We just joined DVC yesterday and our guide is Gib.  I was really impressed with him and his willingness to answer all of my questions!



Gib is our guide also and he is really nice and also very helpful .


----------



## geekgirl

Maribella QuinonesGeekGirl


----------



## kathleena

Hi! You still have me wrong in the list.  I have Michelle Carcel.  I'm not unassigned anymore.


----------



## nicky mouse

We have Randy Kruger


----------



## goofydad99

Bruce Douglas


----------



## DPRUSSO

Kim Moore... He was so nice and very thorough...


----------



## Inkmahm

Add me to Byron's list!


----------



## Jets fan

Ours is Lisa DeRosa


----------



## maureenann

Bill Berghoefer


----------



## Gary222

Steve Fisher is my guide.  He is great and I highly recommend him!


----------



## RSoxFan

My guide is Megan Moriarty and I looove her!! We got really lucky. We literally walked into the Boardwalk and bought DVC. She happened to be sitting behind the desk and gave us the tour.


----------



## Lenc324

Is Edwin Rivera still around?


----------



## prez65

ParrotBill said:
			
		

> How strange... I see all these posts about people and their guides... we haven't heard from ours or anyone at DVC since we closed on our add-on... 12 years ago. All we get is the form letters that tell us the price is going to go up if we don't hurry and add points now...member magic.... and the notices of annual meetings and dues paid. Never any personal contact at all.  Does everyone hear from their guides once in a while?



I have only been a DVC member for a little over 6 mos. I have spoken to my guide a lot since my purchase.

The first call was a few days after my purchase at Disney I received a call a few days later from her telling me she was going to send out some pins.

Then I did an add on and I am on a waitlist for another so I spoke to her then.

She called me the last trip to Disney in June to see if everything was OK with the stay.

She called again the other day just to let me know she is still waiting for the add on and that the rates went up...I told her I am paying cash again so no big deal.

A few days later she called me again and said she sees I have a trip planed for Feb. to come a visit her when we get there.

I don't know if I am her only Sale or her first and you know what they say about your first one.....You never forget them.


----------



## wdw4life

I have Bruce Douglas.


----------



## connorlevismom

ParrotBill said:
			
		

> How strange... I see all these posts about people and their guides... we haven't heard from ours or anyone at DVC since we closed on our add-on... 12 years ago. All we get is the form letters that tell us the price is going to go up if we don't hurry and add points now...member magic.... and the notices of annual meetings and dues paid. Never any personal contact at all.  Does everyone hear from their guides once in a while?



We bought with Jeff Jaroz in February and have not heard peep from him since. I am actually kind of disappointed because everyone else seems to have these really attentive guides. We are going for our frist time on October so we will see if we hear from him then.  

Kristine


----------



## The Disney Bunch

We have Kim Moore. He has been our guide since the beginning. 
My parents had Kim also but then they were switched to someone else. He emails them with info. Kim has never done that. We like him, he is ery nice but we never hear from him & never get to see him anymore when we are down there. We used to visit him every year.


----------



## bpmorley

I have a question about guide and sending them business.  When you refer someone to your guide and he gets a sale, shouldn't we get something for that?  I referred 3 people to my guide.  I know one for sure bought and I'm pretty sure that a second bought also.  Would it have hurt for him to say thanks or send a couple of those fastpasses they give out for taking the tour?  just wondering out loud


----------



## jdg345

bpmorley said:
			
		

> I have a question about guide and sending them business.  When you refer someone to your guide and he gets a sale, shouldn't we get something for that?  I referred 3 people to my guide.  I know one for sure bought and I'm pretty sure that a second bought also.  Would it have hurt for him to say thanks or send a couple of those fastpasses they give out for taking the tour?  just wondering out loud



There are Sharing the Magic rewards ... if the folks you referred mentioned they were referred by you, you should have received credit for any sales.  The more people you refer that sign up in a calendar year, the better the rewards.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Here's another vote for Amil Arroyo!


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

Betty Prikryl


----------



## ScooterL

Kim Moore


----------



## DisneyWhirled

My agent, Amy Colbert left after the she had a new baby!

Todd Bearden is our new rep-he is just as great!


----------



## Viki

Our guide is Megan.


----------



## Princess Tink

Here's another one for Linda Streetman.....wow, I didn't even know she was gone.


----------



## Rocket15

Randy Kruger


----------



## jakenjess

bpmorley said:
			
		

> I have a question about guide and sending them business.  When you refer someone to your guide and he gets a sale, shouldn't we get something for that?  I referred 3 people to my guide.  I know one for sure bought and I'm pretty sure that a second bought also.  Would it have hurt for him to say thanks or send a couple of those fastpasses they give out for taking the tour?  just wondering out loud



Part of it depends on which state you live in.  In Maine it's not allowed to receive any kind of reward for a referral.  We got a little certificate of thanks from our guide for referring our friends, but that's all he could do.


----------



## Honeymooner04

Randy Krueger is our guide!


----------



## Christine42566

We signed with Linda Streetman.  Now we have Judy Kaufman.


----------



## Mike

Nick Tamberino


----------



## Judy WI

She has been dealing with me for a few years, me trying to make up my mind to buy in.  I am waiting to close on a HHI contract so I wonder if I will get her as my guide because we have a history.


----------



## Resqlt

We just signed up with Joan Lane in July.


----------



## randy55

Betty Prickle, very easy to work with!


----------



## mel&me

Have to chime in so as to bump up - *Gib McCain* - for another


----------



## Parker1028

Tim Grabman is our guide.  Great guy who made the purchasing process extremely easy.

jp


----------



## beachblanket

It would be nice if one could sort this thread by guide, so one could get a general sense of "customer sat" with a particular guide   Wandering through 60 pages to cherry pick out the ones of interest is a little too much work!!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Mickey'sApprentice said:
			
		

> I just got my July e-mail DVC newsletter. According to it, our guide is now Randy Cook. Please make this change. Thanks.


I've added you to Randy, but who should I delete you from?


----------



## Good Ol Gal

beachblanket said:
			
		

> It would be nice if one could sort this thread by guide, so one could get a general sense of "customer sat" with a particular guide   Wandering through 60 pages to cherry pick out the ones of interest is a little too much work!!!



well you could always do a search of the guides name in this thread only.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Ok, it's all updated again  

I just added 3 more guides, which took us over the 100 mark! 

And I added 54 more DISers!!


----------



## MrsToad

We joined in January, 2003 and worked with Chris Mansour.  He has been very pleasant and helpful.


----------



## beachblanket

Good Ol Gal said:
			
		

> well you could always do a search of the guides name in this thread only.



Thanks!


----------



## Dr. David Q. Dawson

Here's another vote for Mike Brunson


----------



## Pocahantas

Byron Helgeson is our guide


----------



## MrsMork

Humberto Santos is our Guide.  Love him!


----------



## aero99

Was with Marc Turner till he left.    I thought he was great...  Now we are with Annmarie El Haj according to the newsletter I get from DVC.  I have never talked to her and know nothing about her.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I just added another guide and two more DISers


----------



## drommer0

Byron in 1998


----------



## Good Ol Gal




----------



## mrsjar

We have Bobby Corsello


----------



## mickeywho?

We're with Robin Daniels - she's great!


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Megan Moriarity

Love her!


----------



## alexandone

Michelle MacAlister


----------



## madonna31

Another DIS member for Ricardo Florez!


----------



## chorlick

Dumb question.....what is a guide and how do we know who ours is?  Somehow that one slipped by us.


----------



## Jacket93

Bill Wroe is my guide


----------



## BeccaG

chorlick said:
			
		

> Dumb question.....what is a guide and how do we know who ours is?  Somehow that one slipped by us.



Don't worry I asked too!! Your guide is the person whom you purchased from and I guess when you are infected with addonits (sp.?) and want to add on, they are the person you call!


----------



## chorlick

Gawrsh  .....I STILL don't know who that is.  I think we had several people helping us.  Hmmmmmm.....I'll have to check it out......._WHERE???_


----------



## Good Ol Gal

chorlick said:
			
		

> Gawrsh  .....I STILL don't know who that is.  I think we had several people helping us.  Hmmmmmm.....I'll have to check it out......._WHERE???_


If you get the DVC monthy emails it's usually listed on that.


----------



## DVC Grammy

Although Bruce Douglas's name is on our e-mails, after buying in '98, we've never spoken to him since. When addonitis infected us in '05, we couldn't reach him   (even though we were available for 8-10 days in WDW   ), so we dealt with Roland (last name?) instead. He was much more helpful and available   , but Bruce still shows up as our guide  .


----------



## chorlick

I  just got a card in the mail from the TSS.  It thanked us for buying.  It was signed by Kristie Wireman.  Would that be our guide????? 


Answer to my own question....

Oh no, maybe not.....  I guess the guides aren't from TSS, they would be from DVC, right?


----------



## Plutofan

chorlick said:
			
		

> I  just got a card in the mail from the TSS.  It thanked us for buying.  It was signed by Kristie Wireman.  Would that be our guide?????
> 
> 
> Answer to my own question....
> 
> Oh no, maybe not.....  I guess the guides aren't from TSS, they would be from DVC, right?



Kristie is you broker with the TTS. By the way I just found out that she is no longer with the TTS.  She was our broker also.  You will be assigned a guide by Disney.  Welcome Home.


----------



## mjfox

We have Larissa Prendergast.


----------



## CarolAnnC

You can add CarolAnnC and Crissup to guide Ron Brumbaugh's list.  He is fantastic!!


----------



## LucyLou&BobWho

Disney Dave Kreutzer


----------



## TepFam

Kelly Joe Williamson

very sweet and friendly


----------



## Good Ol Gal

all updated again!


----------



## Mickeydad

We have Humberto Santos, we love him! 

We met him on the Disney Cruise and bought sight-unseen!

Mickeydad


----------



## KandiB47

Sorry to be picky but could you put a comma between me and Mrs Potatohead?  Our guide is Bill Wahl.  I don't know why I care but it's been driving me nuts for a while


----------



## Dina

Bill Berghoefer-- He's awesome!!


----------



## Tink03477

Chris Mansour! He's wonderful, so nice and patient. Very easy to deal with and very flexible in working out payment schedules. I wouldn't have been able to purchase initially if he wasn't able to work out payments with me. True, it's to his benefit; but mine as well. I still feel I made out in the deal, plus he helped me with my add on too! I've sent friends to him and they thought he was pretty special as well.


----------



## Towncrier

I think our guide's name is Ron Poser. I guess that I should pay more attention to that sort of information (although we haven't really needed a guide for anything since we purchased in 1995). For that matter, I don't think that we ever met our original guide either. I can't seem to recall her name either.


----------



## mrsswat

Susan Schell for us - although she's not who we originally purchased from nd I can't remember his name.  We bought in 1993, sight unseen, all via phone and mail.  Our guy was awesome, and I wish I could remember!!


----------



## momofprincess

our guide was Mike Brunson


----------



## chorlick

I finally found out who our guide is......it's Carol Ann Deangelo!!  Now I really feel like a true member.  I even went to Home Depot today and got my green Mickey Ears......now if the tag fairy would come.......Oh to dream!!!!


----------



## Entropy

Brian Sullivan is our guide.


----------



## LakeAriel

I tried to call my guide, Lisa De Rosa, a few weeks ago and she is on medical leave..Hopefully something wonderful like maternity..Anyone know if she will be back? She was great!


----------



## dwelty

Heidi Shimke (DLR)  Great Guide, friendly and helpful.


----------



## kt-scarlett

Larissa Prendergast is our guide. She sold us our first points almost 7 years ago. Best purchase we ever made.


----------



## Noelle

Byron Helgeson is our guide.  Very helpful!


----------



## dvc_john

Gib McCain is now, however Meagan Butler was my main guide until she quit to raise her family. Most of my purchases were thru Meagan. The last 2 add-on's thru Gib.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

chris mansour...fantastic


----------



## Good Ol Gal

KandiB47 said:
			
		

> Sorry to be picky but could you put a comma between me and Mrs Potatohead?  Our guide is Bill Wahl.  I don't know why I care but it's been driving me nuts for a while



all fixed


----------



## BeautyNBeast

Todd Bearden, although DH always talks to him, and I have yet.


----------



## Hixski

We have David Miller. Very nice so far.


----------



## goalie5hole

Ken Bradshaw-Fantastic


----------



## javaj

Guess we have a new guide -- Frank Perez. We purchased during our trip last week, everything's going well so far.


----------



## cmariew

Michelle McAlister


----------



## JIMLEM

Nikki McKinney but I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Anyone I met either at the display models, at booths, or along the way were extremely pleasant and anxious to please.


----------



## acpalmer

Nelida Mora is our guide--just purchased in June and she was great!


----------



## cjadkins

We used to have Rose Dahill til she retired... now we're assigned to Michael Cramer.


----------



## Boardwalker

Our Guide was Jim McCoy back in '98. Not a good match.   When we wanted to add on we went resale, The Timeshare Store and worked with Jerry.  Wish he was with DVC...


----------



## goaliewife

Our guide is Fleur Henry.  Not sure if she was mentioned previously.  She is WONDERFUL


----------



## aDVCguy

Ken Bradshaw- Great guy...very friendly & informative


----------



## DVC2000V

Bobby Corsello


----------



## alexandmaddie

Mike Brunson - Great guy!


----------



## zawisza

Julie Hughes-Vivas is our guide!


----------



## MIDisFan

alexandmaddie said:
			
		

> Mike Brunson - Great guy!



Mike is our guide as well and I couldn't agree more with you, great guy!


----------



## goofydiz

I think my guide is "Gib".  I just bought in re-sale and when I called MS to make a reservation - he told me that "Gib" was my guide.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Ours is Bernard.  Just bought BCV resale last month, but already have a call for Bernard wanting to add on a WL.  Hope he comes through.  We want to stay end of October 2007, so hope there is some inventory!  We'll take any uy as long as it works for next October.


----------



## micki1

Ron Brumbaugh sounds familiar.  I only spoke to him once and he was not very personable.  We ended up going to a resale and have never had an occasion to call him since.  Stupid question.  Why would we ever need to call him.  What is their function once you own?


----------



## leanne2255

Nick Tamberino- has been great and always calls us when we're there.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Another one for Linda Scolaro here!  She is great!


----------



## speakupjc

Linda Scolaro


----------



## polyhm83

Jim McCoy. I hope I spelled that right


----------



## booger73

Bruce Douglas is our guide..


----------



## DizkneeDenna

Add one more for Judy Kaufman - although I don't understand the relationships you guys have with your guide.....haven't talked to her since I bought....always just talk to Member Services.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## KristiKelly

DizkneeDenna said:
			
		

> Add one more for Judy Kaufman - although I don't understand the relationships you guys have with your guide.....haven't talked to her since I bought....always just talk to Member Services.  Am I doing something wrong?


  I don't know.  I haven't spoken with my guide since we bought either.  I probably wouldn't remember his name if it wasn't on the e-mails I get from DVC.  I might have to call him soon though, I'm trying to talk (umm... actually beg) DH into adding on a few points.


----------



## eliza61

Karen Guryder was our guide.  Really helpful.


----------



## jjohnson

Judy Kaufman is my guide too!


----------



## the who #3

randy kruger, altho mike brunson was the guide on duty when we went for a tour and actually signed the contracts.  but we ended up upping the # of pts before the final contract, and then purchased another small add-on.  they are both very nice.  

also found jason a timeshare store very helpful with purchase of a resale.

all in all they are just great.  i don't like pressure selling and will back away every time.  i have never know anyone connected with dvc to use pressure.   makes you know that you can trust them.


----------



## magicmommy

MIDisFan said:
			
		

> Mike is our guide as well and I couldn't agree more with you, great guy!




He is our guide too...He is the best!!!


----------



## randytenn

Tony Heard was our guide.  Nice guy.


----------



## Jenny0725

Michelle McAlister!  She is so nice!!!


----------



## NARM Forever

Ours is Dave Kreutzer.  Nice guy but put my DH as the first person on the contract   

Or, perhaps my DH is behind that, one way to guarantee I'll never leave him


----------



## tootsiemolly

Amil Arroyo is our guide.  We love him!  Fabulous Sales person.


----------



## dvcmickey

Michelle has been great to us... we originally bought at Boardwalk and did two add-ons at Wilderness Lodge.  Her husband and my husband have even exchanged Fire Dept patches.


----------



## missymouse

Ours is Steven Fisher (not sure of the spelling).  He seemed nice the one time I talked to him on the phone, however he did give me some wrong information at the time.  But he also called the following day to say he found out he had told me something wroing and apologized.


----------



## harra

Ours was Brad Smith.  We got him because he was the guide for my friend who is a member of the DVC.  He seemed well informed and wasn't the least bit annoyed with all my questions and referrals to negative posts on the internet about them.  He talked to me until he felt we understood his standpoint


----------



## Marxokw97

Mark Webb (initial) Betty(?) Pleasant (addon1) Mark Webb (addon2)


----------



## Dizholic

Scott McDonald


----------



## MissyDVC

We have Linda Smit


----------



## dvc_bwv

Nick Tamberino is our guide.


----------



## bcsmom

Betty Prikyl is our guide


----------



## pixiechick

I thought I had replied to this thread, but it appears not   

We're with Julie Hughes-Vivas.  Nice lady!


----------



## PSC

We have Paul Kuhn.


----------



## rie'smom

Julie Hughes-Vivas is our guide. She's a doll. We bought with her yesterday and today she set me up w/MS to book our first trip home May 23-31(BWV)!!!


----------



## Snoopygirl

Carol Ann DeAngelo

We just signed up today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady V

I have Doug Rapp and he is aweome!!  bought two contracts from him and I love him!!  Would recommend him to anyone!


----------



## jetstream

Patti Douglas for us


----------



## jjpenguin

I have had a lot of different guides, but last week I met, and purchased an add on from Edwin Mastrapa


----------



## Towncrier

Whoops. Guess you'll have to change our entry. Apparently Ron is no longer with DVC. Our new guide (I think it's our 4th or 5th) is:
Susan Saunders

I wonder if she is related to Mr. Saunders (of Winnie the Pooh fame)?


----------



## Alice Sr.

Celeste Chaffaut - for all of my purchases, she's great.


----------



## aeryn

I have Susan Schell.  She's been great for everything I've needed


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

Glen Wilson is our guide.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

Bobby Corsello was our guide when we purchased in 2001.  He was super!


----------



## ses1230

Maribella Quinones is our guide.


----------



## WDWMaggie

My guide is Theresa Seitz and she is awesome and very disney!


----------



## loucrew

Brian Sullivan is the official guide of the crew


----------



## diskat

Tony Heard is our guide.


----------



## disneydisneydoo

Susie Farnsworth is ours - loved working with her.    for Susie.


----------



## donaldbuzz&minnie

Steven Fisher


----------



## larrytau

Jim McCoy is ours!


----------



## mom2dzb

As of today, I officially have a guide!  Nelida Mora.  She is wonderful to work with.


----------



## Dizz42

Steven Fisher.


----------



## RachelTori

Joan Lane is our guide.


----------



## MermaidJan

Our guide is David Miller.

Last week, we were staying at OKW and left us a message. He wanted us to know that if we needed anything we should call him.


----------



## icydog

Randy Kruger started out with us as being one of his first customers in 1991.


----------



## antree

Kathy Rader is our guide, she is wonderful. Was there when our first guide wasn't working out. She calls to say Hi and answers all our questions and helped us figure some things out when needed.


----------



## jdg345

Sorry, nothing to add -- I just wanted to grab the #1000 post on this thread.


----------



## mellormousee

we used Linda Streetman


----------



## Good Ol Gal

sorry I haven't updated in awhile.  my ds5 has been in the hospital for a bit, and when I do get on I'm too busy trying to get our upcoming visit planned then update the list.  I'll try to get to it soon everyone :


----------



## goofygirl77

By guides, are you referring to the cast member who sold you the DVC?  I just returned from a 8 night stay at the Beach Club, and although I am not a member of the DVC, I am really thinking DH and I should have done it by now. We have been every year since 2002, and we could have paid for the whole DVC by now.  Even said to DH just a week ago, as we walked around the parks that maybe we should do it.  We looked into it 2 years ago, however we are in a much better place now that we both have good jobs.  Does anyone know if Amy Colbert is still around?  She talked to us originally, and I really liked her.  If anyone knows, could you let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## dawngee

we have Marshall Sutton, and what a great guy he is.  so far he's managed to talk us into 5 resorts, we'll see what happens with akv.   


dawn g


----------



## higleytownheros

Our guide is Glen Wilson!!!!


----------



## coasterbob

goofygirl77 said:
			
		

> By guides, are you referring to the cast member who sold you the DVC?  I just returned from a 8 night stay at the Beach Club, and although I am not a member of the DVC, I am really thinking DH and I should have done it by now. We have been every year since 2002, and we could have paid for the whole DVC by now.  Even said to DH just a week ago, as we walked around the parks that maybe we should do it.  We looked into it 2 years ago, however we are in a much better place now that we both have good jobs.  Does anyone know if Amy Colbert is still around?  She talked to us originally, and I really liked her.  If anyone knows, could you let me know.  Thanks!



I just Pm'ed you with the name of our guide.....    

Bob & Debbie


----------



## bpmorley

Coaster, is that picture from Morey's pier?  it looks familiar


----------



## coasterbob

bpmorley said:
			
		

> Coaster, is that picture from Morey's pier?  it looks familiar



HI!    I don't think it is......      NO coaster that big on Morey's pier.      I see yer South Philly?    YO!     I am originally from "downtown" as well.     Over the bridge now, Turnersville....

BOb


----------



## bpmorley

coasterbob said:
			
		

> HI!    I don't think it is......      NO coaster that big on Morey's pier.      I see yer South Philly?    YO!     I am originally from "downtown" as well.     Over the bridge now, Turnersville....
> 
> BOb


I couldn't tell the size, but it looked like the serpent.  Yep I'm a south philly boy.  2 streeter.  Half of my old neighbors live in turnersville.

Brian


----------



## coasterbob

bpmorley said:
			
		

> I couldn't tell the size, but it looked like the serpent.  Yep I'm a south philly boy.  2 streeter.  Half of my old neighbors live in turnersville.
> 
> Brian



2-Street!    me toooo.      2nd and Durfor, Mt. Carmel..........Bishop Neumann.......    my brother is still on S. Front St.

we are doing to see THE MOUSE in Dec 3-8, family thing (10 people)...SSR........      can't wait!

Bob


----------



## Jim from Jersey

Jim From Jersey's guide is Hubert Van Alphen.  Very nice and helpful every time I have dealt with him!


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

Please change my guide from Edwin Rivera to Jim McCoy.  Edwin has left DVC.


----------



## MILLZ

Bill Fuqua IS MY GUIDE


----------



## bryanclo

Gib McCain is our guide- Very Nice and helpful!!!


----------



## Ed T

Add us to Bruce Douglas.  Great guide and has been with DVC since the beginning.  Low key sales guy.

Ed


----------



## mufasa0505

Our guide is Nancy Barbee.


----------



## DVC-Don

We had Roland Lammers when we bought in 2000.  Gone the resale route since then.


----------



## hrsmom

We just bought, ours is Jenna Mazza (I'm assuming anyway, she's who sold it to us   )


----------



## glewis1123

We have Megan Moriarty - she's awesome!!!!!


----------



## dizplanner

We have Linda O'Grady. Never met or talked to her as we bought resale, but that is the name on the mailings.


----------



## wisbucky

We have JAMES STINSON  and he is the best thing that ever happened to us.


----------



## KristineN

We have Byron Helgeson...I am pretty impressed with his service!!


----------



## graygables

Jim McCoy is our guide, he's wonderful!


----------



## alleluia5

New to DVC - Gib is our guide.


----------



## jprsrethi

You can put us down for Raphael R Massa.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I just updated the list and added 5 new guides and 74 NEW DISERS!


----------



## Mokat76

Now you're going to have to update again!  

Mine is Judy Kaufman.  She's awesome.  I've never met her, but she left me a voice message at SSR on my first visit home.  She also is my sister's guide.

How'd a longhorn get to OH?  Of course, I'm a Mizzou Tiger in longhorn country, so I guess we're all pretty mobile these days.  Go Spurs!

Mokat in TX.


----------



## myfairygodmother

My guide is Amil Arroyo and I must say that he has been wonderful!!

Liz


----------



## Starr W.

Bill Fuqua was our guide. DH liked him as he was very helpful and gave us a lot of good advice(which has proven by the rest of you to be true).


----------



## wendydarling826

Humberto Santos is our guide.  He may be hearing from us when VAKL goes on sale!


----------



## donmil723

Joan Lane is our guide!

Donna


----------



## U2FanHfx

Put us down for Mike Brunson!  He's GREAT!  

Regs,

CJM


----------



## kangaroodle

Carol Ann DeAngelo for us!  Can't believe she's still there...we joined in 1994!


----------



## scm200

Just bought in in early december- my guide is Theresa Seitz ( i may have spelled it incorrectly - but not getting up to check).  She was very nice when she did the tour, and I have not had any other reason to call her right now.
Sharon


----------



## CruisinPT

Bought on DCL in June - our guide is Ken Bradshaw - very nice and professional. Can't wait for our first trip home in less than a month


----------



## mickey mouse lover

Betty Prikryl is ours, and she is also our daughter's.


----------



## sibarb

Thomas Costanzo


----------



## TDC Nala

Nikki McKinney, I think my addon was her first sale.

Formerly assigned to Linda Streetman who did my first two contracts.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

all updated again


----------



## dbond

Michelle McAlister


----------



## TenThousandVolts

We haave Celeste Chaffaut- she is a lovely person!


----------



## WendyinNC

My guide is Bernard Lebeaupin. I've talked to him several times and he is really nice and helpful. I feel a little bad that I'm not buying from him. I just put in for a BWV resale through TTS.


----------



## mamaprincess

Betty Prickyl!


----------



## Anne745

Kim Moore for us.


----------



## TiggerAllie

Jonathan Santerre (I don't see him on the list yet) is our guide. Actually, we originally toured with Kelly Jo 5 yrs ago but made the sale through Jonathan this month.  I think they are both listed on our file.


----------



## skorpie

Susie Farnsworth.  If we had any $$, we'd use her again. She seemed to love Disney and is still with the company.  We bought in 2001.


----------



## MarieA

My guide is Jenna Mazza.  She has been very helpful with any questions.


----------



## Newcastle

Doug Rapp


----------



## cforsythe

Our guide is Randy Cook.  We had our 1st tour in 1999 and then again in June 2006.  Randy was our guide both times.  We were shocked when he walked in again.  It is funny how you remember faces even when you have not seen them in years.  He writes but does not call and we love that.


----------



## Luv2Dream

Our guide is Joan Lane.  We've used her twice for our contracts at VWL.  She's always been very nice and professional to deal with.


----------



## Nicsmom

Gerry Castello is our guy.


----------



## BlakeNJ

Bernard Lebeaupin is our guide--just joined this month!


----------



## EpcotMatt

Jenna Mazza for us.


----------



## lazydazy8

We just signed papers.  We got Nick Tamberino!  So far, we are very happy with him!


----------



## Sooze

You can add my name to Susie Farnsworth's list.  Judging by the large number of screen names she has, she's just as awesome as we think she is!!


----------



## "Got Disney"

Am a newbe to DVC and just wondering what makes a guide a good or great guide...what do they do for you?????


----------



## Sooze

Actually, I'm sure ANYONE who is trusted by Disney to sell DVC Membership has got to be great, don't you think?  

We love our guide because her name is the same as mine, and spelled the same, too.  JK... although we did think that was cool! 

Susie was just a great person.. not salesperson... great person.  She didn't pressure us to buy, but gave us all of the information we needed to make a great decision.  My DH and I are pretty "investment-stupid" but she put things into a language we could understand.  Plus, and I'm sure all guides do this, she has kept in touch with us via mailings and emails (which I'm sure are mass produced), but it's still nice to have them keep in touch with us.


----------



## sgtpet

Sgtpet has Carol Ann De Angelo


----------



## jns

we got Michael Lewis 

a really really nice man 

thanks MICHAEL FOR ALL YOUR HELP


----------



## "Got Disney"

Anne Middlemiss is our guide and she was a hoot and working very hard when we signed....


----------



## Tamar

Ken Bradshaw is our guide now. We actually bought from Ron Allen back in 2001, but were re-assigned to Ken when Ron was promoted.


----------



## bearpele

Dave Kreutzer is our guide


----------



## wind1

Byron Helgeson. Really great and patient with all my questions.


----------



## chips

Kim Moore is our guide.


----------



## mb168

Gib McCain is mine!!


----------



## coasterbob

....Ron Brumbaugh here!


----------



## KJSJpipe

Steve Tinn is our Guide.


----------



## milmom6

Our guide is Brad Smith and he has been wonderful, staying very late so we could close our deal.


----------



## lildeb724

We met him at DTD in May of 2003.. Should have bought then...We finally bought in Nov 2006


----------



## Firepower

We started with Linda Streetman, now Annmarie El Haj is our rep. DW and I really miss Linda. She was a great person to talk to, and when we went for our tour of SSR we brought our video camera to tape it to show my mother-in-law. Linda was in the video like it was her own DVC infomercial. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## dtheboys

This guide is just FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## isyne4u

ours is Glen Wilson.


----------



## cbguns

Edwin Rivera was our guied
treated us very good


----------



## snowwhite17

We have Randy for a guide.  (small words of advice.  Make sure your buy where you want to stay!!! )


----------



## LoriBW

Larry Hope is our guide - just joined in December and called MS to find out who I guide was.  He was on a Disney Cruise - I emailed him and he responded within the hour!  Seems like a good start!


----------



## irish dancer

You can add us to the list, our guide is Byron Helgeson.  Have had nothing but great service with him.


----------



## Micmaniac

Roland Lammers for micmaniac.  Although I've not yet spoken with him.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Karen Guyder...she's a very nice lady!


----------



## vandy

Just joined today but talked to our guide a couple of times before buying.  He was great.

Ron Brumbaugh

Gave excellent advice when I thought I had something already figured out.  Saved me some future headaches!


----------



## jjk1107

Our guide is David Miller.


----------



## JWimberley

We've got Megan Moriarty and although we haven't had a lot of contact with her she seems nice and has a really cool name


----------



## Namsupak

We've got Brad Smith who is super nice!  He was so helpful and not pushy at all


----------



## madaboutMickey

Our guide is Randy Krueger.


----------



## MOQu

I guess our guide is Dave Kreutzer since his name is on all the promo stuff we receive. We bought resale and have never heard from Mr. Kreutzer. Funny, because we are toying with the idea of adding points. Oh well.


----------



## airman

We bought in December on our last vacation and Greg Coots is our guide.


----------



## burnsoc

Linda Scolaro is our guide.


----------



## briarwolf

We took the tour in November with Michelle Carcel, and I just left her a message today that we are ready to buy.  Does that mean she will remain as our guide?


----------



## jara1528

I don't have a guide but I used to work at DVC.  Seeing all of these names are bringing back some really great memories.  I've been gone for 12 years but it really does feel like yesterday!


----------



## macman752

Our guide is Megan M. Moriarty. She shared with us that she will be marrying a Navy pilot in September. Here's hoping that his surname begins with 'M'.


----------



## SamSam

Bruce Douglas for us. Love him, no pressure, but efficient.


----------



## JimS4210

Sue Saunders. Two thumbs up!   

Jim


----------



## boymom2

Steven Fisher is our guide...  Very knowledgeable and has made everything thus far very painless.


----------



## foodrocksluver




----------



## FriendsOfEeyore

Our Guide is *Gib McCain*.


----------



## Pooh for Presid

We have Mario Ramirez and absolutely love him.  He is very helpfull and accomodating.  When we went on the tour, I told him up front that I wanted Beach Club and only Beach Club.  We went on the waiting list and got our points in less than three months.


----------



## Zoom

Our guide is Fernando Molina, very nice guy!!! (DL office)


----------



## BUDDYBEAR

WE HAVE HURBERT VAN ALPHEN HE IS GREAT


----------



## skmcdonald

Ours is Scot MacDonald.

Quite a coincidence since my name is Scott McDonald!


----------



## Dina

I had originally posted Bill Berghoerfer as my guide--- apparently he isn't.  He told me he would be, but before we settled I received a call that Jim McCoy is my guide.  I think it's because I spoke with Jim first a few years ago.


----------



## Anal Annie

Our guide is Michael Johnson...


----------



## drakethib

Add me to the Joan Lane list


----------



## Treacle44

Ours was Lauri Fauser, she was so lovely.  They children didn't want to stay at the kid's club so she settled them down in the meeting rooom with apple juice and animal crackers, then they were happy as Larry!

T
x


----------



## BroganMc

We have Ricardo Florez. I like to just drop in and say hi when I'm staying at SSR. Nice guy.


----------



## THESCHULTZFIVE

Add us to the list for Gib McCain


----------



## KS Jeff

Bill Wahl is no longer our guide (don't know why). Our new guide is Ray Collier. I just spoke to him and he seems very nice - but I couldn't get him to spill the beans about CRV. He laughed when I asked about it.


----------



## mamaprincess

I think I posted here already, but my guide is Betty Prikyl.


----------



## tobidisney

Ricardo Florez here


----------



## rchristiansen

Celeste Chaffaut is my guide. I think we've been assigned to her since 2000 when we first "thought" about DVC. We didn't buy until 2004.


----------



## bluslag

Our guide is Kelli Jo Williamson. I hope I got that name right because I don't see her name on the list.


----------



## kimpossible

Put me down with Byron Helgeson, too.


----------



## bdrex95

Add me onto the list for Celeste Chaffaut.


----------



## coasterbob

switch me to Ron Brumbaugh    Fred Miranda is no longer with DVC


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

Our guide is now Randy Cook.


----------



## Disneyfun1

Our guide is Jenna Mazza. She is wonderful!! we were going to buy in years ago when they were still selling at the boardwalk villas downstairs but were not able to. We are sending back our docs today to disney!!-Finally!


----------



## mbrowninc

Our guide is Brandon Duke. Seems nice enough. Easy sell for him we bought sight unseen.


----------



## aesalsa

We just bought at SSR on out past trip this December.  

*Thomas Costanzo*. We like him a lot.  He is about our age, and we worked easily together.


----------



## Lucille1963

We just joined DVC on Saturday.  Our guide is Lisa DeRosa and I can't say enough wonderful things about her!


----------



## Evil Princess

Roland  He's been great so far.


----------



## mom2rb

I have Annmarie El Haj.


----------



## the who #3

i think the key is that they are all great and different people will jive according to their personality or age.  the main thing is thank goodness you bought.  now you can enjoy wdw even more.


----------



## Minybear

Our guide is Mary Bella. I did't see her on the list.


----------



## GoofysGr8

Betty Prikryl is the guide for GoofysGr8


----------



## DisneyAngel12

Chris Mansour is our guide.


----------



## go cowboys

we had brandon duke.  he was great and helpful to everyone that we have referred.  thanks brandon!


----------



## txbradybunch

I love him - he is fantastic!


----------



## Zane_Anthony

Add me to Jim McCoy...I have been dealing with him for about 2 years and I think he's great!


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Ours is Byron!  And maybe Steve Tinn as well.  Steve is the one that actually took me on the tour of SSR, when we added on.  We already had Byron with our VWL resale.  I think they share with the SSR add on, or so they said.


----------



## jejojual

Michelle MacAlister


----------



## lisah0711

Ours is Byron Hegelson, too.  Thanks to rogerram for the referral!


----------



## pilferk

Looks like our guide is going to be Bernard Lebeaupin.

My wife just called him to get the preliminary info our first purchase: 175 points of AKV when they go on sale to the public.  He's sending us what little preliminary paperwork he can, now, but has us on his "AKV list"....of course, I'm sure we'll call HIM once we get "the word" from the DIS. 

He won't confirm the march 1st date, either, but chuckled when my wife mentioned it.


----------



## kristytru

add me to Jim Mccoy's list


----------



## wintergreen

Our guide is Ken Bradshaw.


----------



## Marshay

Our guide is Jeff Jarosz.  We just bought today!!


----------



## chrome64

Randy Cook!

We think he is great!


----------



## cbsprings

Randy Kruger


----------



## disneynutz

We just switched to Kelly Joe Williamson.


----------



## L8blumr2

Randy Cook is our guide.

We just bought this week!


----------



## skylynx

We've got Paul Kuhn, too!


----------



## nhdisnut

We started with Hassan Jahanmiry when we purchased SSR.  He was fantastic!  When he left DVC Frank Perez became our guide.  He has been a great help with our AKV purchase!


----------



## ebenmax

Add another one for Ron Brumbaugh. . .the man _knows_ DVC!!   We really enjoy working with him!

Ellen and Brian


----------



## 1disneychic

Our guide is Kathy Rader!


----------



## targuard

if you buy a resale are you assigned a guide or is a guide just another name for a sales person?


----------



## disneynutz

targuard said:


> if you buy a resale are you assigned a guide or is a guide just another name for a sales person?


Your Guide is your salesperson or contact person. If you have ever taken the DVC tour you have a Guide. If you don't have a Guide assigned to you, and you think that someday you might be interested in a future DVC purchase from Disney, I would select one now. I just switched Guides, bought AKV and so far I'm am very happy with her. She has given me several pointers and has contacted MS twice to correct problems that I was having.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Okay, a slight revision here... My guide was Darren Greenwald, but has been switched to Kelly Jo. Darren left DVC a couple years back, and I'm happy to have KJ. She is truly outstanding!  

MG


----------



## Pooh nut

Add me to the Bernard Lebeaupin fan club.
New owners as of last week.


----------



## CDN Prince Charming

Put us down as new members who have been fortunate to receive Steve Tinn as our guide.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Another guide change alert!!!  

Our new guide is Rob Shapiro, and we really think he is great!


----------



## DisneyMama27

James Stinson III is our guide - great guy, gave us tons of info (esp. when he saw we had done our homework and didn't need the usual "pitch").  He even let us come back and give our kids a tour (and more ice cream) since they were in the kids' club the first time. Made us feel very comfortable about the whole thing, and gave good advice when we asked.  (Suggested we split our points into 3 contracts since we have 3 kids, etc.)


----------



## kdzgon

Another Kelly Jo fan, here!


----------



## Lauralee131

Our guide is Bernard Lebeaupin...he's awesome!


----------



## VLee

Byron Helgonsen is my guide...top notch; never high pressure and very pleasant to deal with.  Have bought 3 add-ons through him and on my way to the 4th add on with AKV.


----------



## poj7

Roland Lammers


----------



## the who #3

our guide is michael brunson, he sold us ssr and just sold us akv, he is just terrific.  
i can highly recommend him and also jason at the timeshare store.  two really great advisors.


----------



## cathicool

My guide is Sue Saunders....she seems very knowledgeableand honest.  I ownseveral timeshares in different systems and it is hard to come by an honest and knowledgeable agent!

I just purchased a bunch of little contracts at AKV, totaling 313 points to add to my portfolio.

Cathicool


----------



## wirki

We have Steve Tinn.   I love him!!  He is wonderful and has been very helpful.  

Debbie


----------



## Bytor01

Julie Hughes-Vivas

Own at BCV and SSR


----------



## Loco4Disney

My Guide is Judy Kauffman.  We still haven't signed, but are in the process of buying 200 pts at SSR.  She is very helpful and readily available.


----------



## susieh

another DISer with Judy Kaufman here


----------



## ursijam

Patty Douglas


----------



## Lesprivate

ours is Steven Fisher


----------



## GCM13

Byron Helgeson


----------



## Colmenares3

> Robin Daniels: athenna, gilld, Doug7856, chiclet, Mickey'sApprentice, punkin712, simzac, Melrosgirl, LAWalz23, mickeywho?


 Anyone know what happened to Robin? She was our guide, but now we have been assigned to someone named Michael Johnson. He's very nice, but she was a HOOT! We loved her!!


----------



## ahorrigan

Our guide: Maribella Quinones we haven't heard from her since we closed last July.


----------



## Mom+4

Nicki McKinney has been TERRIFIC as our guide.


----------



## summergolf

Our contract will close shortly...Paul Kuhn is our guide


----------



## ddave

Ours in Ken Bradshaw.


----------



## Bama Penguin

Judy Kaufman.  We own OKW 200 pts


----------



## ebenmax

Hi - I need my guide, Ron Brumbaugh's # and I am at work.  Does anyone have either the main # or his personal one?

Thanks tons -

Ellen


----------



## crk1971

Hi,  How do we get a guide?  We just closed and made our reservation at SSR, do they automatically assign you one or do I get to pick one. If I get to pick one who is the number one recommended guide?


----------



## erikthewise

Put me down for Humberto Santos. We own at BCV


----------



## rtp-resident

Randy Kruger - one of the best!


----------



## SnowWhite2

We just purchased on 2/8/07 with Mark Webb.


----------



## LivinADream

Dont' own yet but working with Michael Johnson


----------



## Samoyed25

Our guide is Michelle MacAlister.  She's great!


----------



## Coach Rick

Rafael Massa, excellent!


----------



## MrDiamond

Jim McCoy.  Great guy and we mirror each other in kids (number, age and gender) almost exactly.  And both from Ohio!


----------



## makelab

In what I hope is an inevitable purchase, I have been working with Randy Kruger.  Bless him for putting up with me for this long.


----------



## pjb_hockey_mom

Ours is Gib McCain......I love it when he calls!


----------



## LOLA2

I have Thomas Costanza , only spoke with him twice thus far. Seems nice


----------



## Love Tigger

Our guide is Scot McDonald.


----------



## dbertola

Susan Schell.  How do you become a guide?


----------



## TunaJr

Ours is Celeste Chaffaut.......


----------



## tfc3rid

I've bounced through about 3 guides since 2000...  2 have left, 1 was promoted...  My current guide is Mark Halvorsen.  Talked to him a few times in the past 2 weeks in getting my 3rd Add-On taiken care of...  Nice guy...  Best guide I've had to deal with thus far!


----------



## gortman65

Anne Middlemiss is our guide.  She's been great so far.


----------



## wilma-bride

Our guide is Bobby Corsello.  He is from Brooklyn and very funny - I joked to my DH that he reminded me of the Godfather by the way he spoke and then, blow me, if he didn't make a joke about having a word with a buddy and getting someone 'sorted out'  

He really was great, though, and couldn't do enough for us when we were there last week.


----------



## IndianaMouseLover

We have Gib McCain.


----------



## DVCPAM

Brandon Duke.  Thought he was a good guy, but then he lied to us about getting an add-on at BCV.  He said there were no waiting lists in existence and that the only add-on we could get was SSR. 

When we went on a Disney cruise, the sales guide there told us that it was not true and apologized.  She gave us 4 free DVC ball hats, though!  When we do get around to that add-on next year you bet I will try to switch to another guide rather than give him the sale!  We never EVER hear from him even though he knew we were looking for an add-on.


----------



## Marshay

Jeff Jarosz is our guide.


----------



## OneMoreTry

Doug Rapp.  I always assumed we inherited him with our resale contract.

However, he was also the guide who gave us our tour a few months before we bought (resale).  

Coincidence??  Or was he assigned to us because he gave us the tour?

 

Or was it just Disney magic?


----------



## cdnsluvdisney

Theresa Sietz did our purchase and add-on.


----------



## esulerzy

My guide is Doug Rapp!


----------



## edk35

Dave Kreutzer Is our guide. WHAT A WONDERFUL GUIDE WE HAVE. He was supposed to be off the day we went to the presentation but he filled in for the guide that day because he had recently gotten injured on a ski trip. I am sorry that happened...BUT THRILLED WE GOT DAVE.


----------



## MaryannF

Ronald Rybak is our guide.


----------



## disneystick

Jim McCoy is my guide...happy enough to add 3 more small contracts with him.


----------



## gonzalj1

Humberto Santos here.... Haven't heard from him since we signed the papers 5 years ago.... But that's really just fine with us.... Nice guy, don't get me wrong.  We just have no need for the touchy feely, sales guy calling at random...


----------



## Eeyore77

We have Jim McCoy and he is a great guide....


----------



## Jeanine3kids

GIB MCCAIN he is a good guide


----------



## alexturner74

Our guide is Randy Cook...we just joined last week!


----------



## dianeschlicht

I've again had a guide change!! our guide is now Rob Shapiro.  He's been great with the AKV info.


----------



## Finny

Jeff Jarosz, is our guide. He is very nice.


----------



## snarfieca

Humberto Santos is our guide. He has always returned our calls promptle when we've called him. Very nice gut


----------



## PiperMickey

Chris Mansour is our guide.
I highly recommend him.


----------



## lukesmom

Betty Prikryl was our guide.


----------



## rbcheek

Mike Brunson has been helpful with all my needs


----------



## Smitty844

Dave Kreutzer is our guide and he is awesome.  He took care of our original contract and our add on.  The only issue with Dave is that he is one of the guides that sales on the "Disney Magic" so he is on the boat quite a bit selling contracts on the ship, but he is in the office between sailings and will always get back to you as soon as he returns to the office.  My DW and myself have always had our questions answered by Dave within a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Randy Kruger, though I have never spoke to him.


----------



## MinnieMeg

Tim Grabman is our guide.  He has been wonderful with all our add-ons.  Our original guide was Diane O'Callaghan.


----------



## Copperline

We bought our 1st 150 pts at the Beach Club from Susie Farnsworth.  We love her.  We visit her everytime we go to Disney.


----------



## DutchsMommy

Bill Wroe is our guide.  Really nice guy.  Very helpful.


----------



## aprince&princess

Bill Wroe is our guide too.


----------



## pat-rick

Julie Hughes 

  Top Rate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betsywdw

Mario Ramirez is our guide.  The jury is still out on him


----------



## Jessica R.

Chris Mansour for us.


----------



## SimbaCub

Mario Ramirez is my guide--I think he is the 5th one I have had since I joined in 1997.  

SimbaCub
OKW April 2007
VWL Thanksgiving 2007
VWL Week before Christmas with friends


----------



## jjnv

Betty Prikryl


----------



## Sabrina_Mouse

Scot MacDonald


----------



## disneymom99

Mario Ramirez


----------



## maraki527

Mark Webb is ours. He was amazing and very helpful. Couldn't be happier purchasing Saratoga Springs


----------



## Mean Queen

We had Anne Middlemiss.  Loved her!  We almost passed, but she called the minute the can't miss referral deal came up and we bought.


----------



## rayzke

Nicki Aumiller


----------



## doconeill

Byron Helgeson


----------



## cdn ears

New to DIS, but put my name in for Roland Lammers.  Always makes a point of meeting us when were at the World.


----------



## No1HawkFan

Roland Lammers.  He is great even though he is the biggest Ohio State Buckeye fan on the planet and I am an Iowa Hawkeye fan.

I also want to say special thanks to Bobby Corsello, Brandon Duke and Dave Kreutzer who have also answered some questions while Roland has been out or has had a day off (everybody deserves time off).


----------



## MomWith2Cinderellas

Patti Douglas is our guide.  We love her!  She was very helpful and could not do enough for us.  I will recommend her to our friends and family.


----------



## sarac

Julie Hughes-Vivas - SHE IS FABULOUS!


----------



## dhluvsDisney

Humberto Santos is ours.  Like him!


----------



## nisiemouse

Judy Kaufman. Highly recommend her.


----------



## BriarRose59

We have Randy Kruger.  Love him!  He's great.  I plan on talking with him tomorrow about an add-on at AKL.


----------



## NewYorker

Larry Hope Is Our Guide.  Just Saw Him Last Week And Added On Akl.


----------



## Mrs Potato Head

My guide has changed because my original guide has moved on....had Bill Wahl before, now I'm with Ray Collier....

Ray is fairly new to DVC, but seems great so far via phone so I'm looking forward to a long and enjoyable "relationship".


----------



## write2caro

We had Bernard Lebeaupin.  He was great.  Answered ALL of our questions, and we were kinda' high-maintenance in that regard.


----------



## jazzmanmgt

Lisa DeRosa is our guide.


----------



## DisneyAngel12

Just wondering how often you update?  This post is so neat how do you keep up with all of this.  Great job!!


----------



## LarryKeith

Jim McCoy great guy!


----------



## dvc at last !

Jim McCoy for us  !


----------



## momof3poohlovers

We just bought on Friday and our guide is Mary Mannix!


----------



## magicbride2b

We have Mario Ramirez.


----------



## sulleyfan

I have Gib McCain


----------



## Jessie's Girl

Gib Mc Cain here


----------



## NemoMOm

We have Ken Bradshaw and he is sper nice!


----------



## mwmuntz

Humberto Santos - Nice guy, answered all 1,000,000 of my questions... and even returned my calls after the "interrogation".


----------



## TinkRN

lori Fausner is our guide.


----------



## yxe dad

James Stinson III


----------



## mjy

My original guide retired.  When she left, I was transferred to Chris Mansour and have done a few acquisitions with him.


----------



## newcomer52

I wasn't sure if I had a guide since I bought resale, but I called MS and they told me I have Scott MacDonald.  I hope to meet him during my May trip.

Jerry


----------



## ammo

Our guide is Helmi Moussalli.  I do not see his name on the list.


----------



## sweetinmaine

Our guide is Bernard...He answered all of our original questions and I wouldn't hesitate to call and ask him anything else!  I did just purchase an add-on for my DH while in WDW last week but Bernard was out...We used Chris' services...Nice person too!


----------



## Budshark

New members - our guide is Kelly Jo.  She's been great - quick to respond and answered all questions!

Chris


----------



## soldiermedic02

We just joined and our guide is Tim Grabman


----------



## wildernessDad

We have David Miller.  He goes out of his way to answer all of our questions and help us.  He's a good one to be sure.


----------



## Lost boy

We have Todd Bearden he seems like a decent guy. We've had no trouble getting ahold of him when we need him and he's been pretty quick returning our calls.


                    Tom


----------



## rascalmom

I got a call from a new guide named Sergio earlier this week - it seems that Jouquin Alvarez is no longer with DVC.

Seemed like a friendly guy - said he was with the California group.  He chuckled when I asked if that meant there would be a West Coast DVC soon.  

I'm kind of feeling like a step-child now.


----------



## Kurby

Add us to Judy Kaufman's list.


----------



## rlduvall

Byron Hegleson for us.  Called about a small add-on.  Very pleasant and always calls me back quickly.  But, still haven't added-on.  DH thinks we should wait.


----------



## Lesia

I guess DJ Jordan is no more.  I got a call today that Linda O'Grady is my new guide.


----------



## SuperLlama!

Our guide is Bill Rowe.  He seems nice   He was really helpful and took the time to answer all of the questions that I had.  Pretty quick with call backs too   I hope he is as helpful after the sale as he has been prior and during.  He seems nice so I bet he will be


----------



## Jillpie

Judy Kaufman!  Love her!  We joined in 2002, and she actually left me a voice mail last week at SSR, "welcoming me home"!  That was so nice.


----------



## mikeandkarla

another Judy Kaufman member.  She is very knowledgeable and efficient.  We love her!


----------



## Debbru

Ron Brumbaugh is our guide & he's great!  Always helpful, extremely knowledgable,  & returns calls within minutes.


----------



## mouse4ever

Add us to the Judy Kaufman fan club!  We are FINALLY buying TODAY!!!  I've been waiting years to do this!


----------



## CustardTart

Bobby Corsello is our guide - lovely helpful man!


----------



## nana26

Ron Brumbaugh is mine.  Very nice, knowledgeable man!


----------



## Nala62

Judy Kaufman is our guide. Wat a super nice person!!


----------



## snowwhitemom

Ok Randy Kruger is our guy ...the best IMPO.....however I have no idea how to post it on list....LOL


----------



## mjy

Good Ol Gal said:


> I've always wondered if anyone else had the same guide as me... so I decided to make a list!
> 
> So, who's your guide? ​
> Chris Mansour: bavaria, tlotgg, brianm27, jakenjess, Melynny, gcbsdad, NewJerseyDVCMembers, tn4mickey, rocperez, wdwstar, CampingCat, larry_poppins, meier56013, Coll0610, ro80, GoofyArt, LoveMyDCV2, flt431, DisneyNutMary, MrsToad, Tink03477, Steamboat Bill


  Originally, it was Veronica Devine.  However, after she retired, I was moved to Chris Mansour.  You can add me to Chris' list.  He is my guide.


----------



## Glendamax

My guide is Bernard Lebeaupin. He's GREAT! If you need a guide, give him a call! He was really helpful! So add me to his list!


Good Ol Gal said:


> Bernard Lebeaupin: 100th happy haunt, off to neverland, MomsGoneGoofy, nezy, amandaC, LilMamiBella, nursetink, Tinky, patiruss, RoyalCanadian, dvcnewgirl, mlill, mrmom456, mnasf, chiefDVC, CraigDVC, brasey, LTDaveCass, mnasf, JENR, 50 years Too!


----------



## drakester

Chris Mansour, he still calls about once a year.


----------



## keliblue

We have *Scot MacDonald*:  He has been putting up with my waffling back and forth as to when to do an ADV add on.. gotta love his patience


----------



## kamgen

We had DJ Jordan who is no longer with DVC! He was amazingand we truly miss him!
We need a new guide and want suggestions?? it has to be someone who can put up with our emails? LOL!


----------



## Martinvols

Jim McCoy!  GO VOLS!


----------



## Disneyracingfan

Aaron Pearce is our Guide he's been great.


----------



## teras75

We bought in Sept 06 and our guide is Todd Beardon. He didn't pressure us when we toured, even though we pretty much knew when we set up the appt we were gonna buy.


----------



## BkrsLoveDis!

Theresa Seitz is our Guide and she's great.  Also dealt with Carol Ann for a quick add on once when Theresa was out of town - both wonderful to deal with!


----------



## Firebug

Randy Kruger is our guide.  he has been great so far.

FB


----------



## cforsythe

Add us to the Randy Cook List.  Joined June 2006.  Met with Randy in 1999 and then finally joined in June of 06.


----------



## kaufmancat

We used to have Mary Mannix, but I see here that she is gone.  

The only time we ever heard from her was an automated message on our phone welcoming us when we stayed in a resort.

Will they reassign us?


----------



## franco

Betty Prikryl is our guide and is always a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Disneynut71

Brian Sullivan is my rep for both interests


----------



## BriarRosie

Wow, I have been a member since 2002 but never replied to this before. LOL!

Please add me to the Larry Hope list.


----------



## Lucky Penny

We joined in 2003 and he's been great!  Added on last year through resale, but he got our contracts joined - the original now ends in -1 and the addon ends in -2 (something like that).  Roland has always been available when we've called and (someone else said this too) doesn't bug us in the meantime  

Thanks for starting this thread - it's fun to see what other folks experience too!


----------



## DramaTech

Scot MacDonald for us!


----------



## SandyCA

We had Jerre Wegner - she was great!


----------



## eisena

Our guide is Gib McCain.  He was great to deal with.


----------



## jazzmanmgt

Lisa DeRosa is our Guide


----------



## tbee407

Chris Mansour was our guide.  We bought without a visit.  He was great to work with over the phone.


----------



## tidefan

Ken Bradshaw is our guide.  He is great to work with.


----------



## Desnik

My guide was Edwin Rivera.  Then I got a phone call saying Sergio was my guide and he is in Cal.  A few days ago we added on at AKV and Patti Douglas helped us.  She is so wonderful and we have requested in writing that she be our guide.  Hopefully it will happen!


----------



## DiznyDi

Steve Tinn is our guide. Spoke with him just last week for information as we contemplate an add-on: SSR vs AKV Hhmmm...


----------



## Joe T.

Our guide is Larissa Prendergast. She extremely responsive and helpful to us and any referrals. I believe we may have been one of her first buyers back in 1995. Very special to our family.


----------



## disynut

add me to celeste---she's great


----------



## WingRider

Our Guide is Amil Arroyo. Great Guy!


----------



## the who #3

our guide is mike brunson.  we have purchase from him twice and feel that is is very nice and does a good job.


----------



## jbrowna

Frank Perez.  When I've left voice mails, he's returned calls on his day off.  Very pleasant to deal with.


----------



## rbcheek

the who #3 said:


> our guide is mike brunson.  we have purchase from him twice and feel that is is very nice and does a good job.



We also have Mike Brunson, he has even helped us when he was on his vacation. That's dedication


----------



## speakupjc

speakupjc has switched guides from Linda S to Scot MacDonald


----------



## Yoanny

Glen Wilson, Great at Following UP.


----------



## tomchris

Our guide has been Amil Arroyo. Excellent guide and we have referred several people to him.


----------



## Spark

Celeste Chaffaut---handled our recent add-on---very nice and helpful...


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Another member happy with Bernard Lebeaupin as our guide.  -- SuzanneSLO


----------



## Eventer98

We just bought last week thru Judy Kaufman...very nice.  Returned my calls on her day off and also went out of her way after the sale to find us a studio last minute!


----------



## sara74

Another Judy Kaufman DVCer here!  We haven't  even  booked a trip yet, but our experience so far has been nice.


----------



## MamaKate

Mine is Heidi Shimke at DLR.


----------



## brandylouwho

James Stinson III for us--and we are happy campers


----------



## hansel1

Gib McCain


----------



## disgrits

Ours is Kelly Jo Williamson........


----------



## scorp111

Cynthia Currinton for us...very helpful!


----------



## Shenandoah Mickey

Nick has been great.  He's there to offer advice when asked, but never applies pressure.  Super quick response time when needed.


----------



## hellerjw

Gib McCain for us!


----------



## marbella_chris

darren greenwald is ours


----------



## SFLTIGGER

Theresa Seitz is our guide.  She did a wonderful job when we bought last year.  She was very patient with us, we knew we wanted to buy, but it took us 2 hours to decide how many points.   She is above and beyond what you would expect a DVC guide or any CM should be!


----------



## Anthony1971

Kim Moore 
bought an add on with Kelly Jo Willamson (sorry did not look at spelling) while Kim was out for a few months she has confirmed though that my guide is Kim (when he comes back if not yet)


----------



## BkrsLoveDis!

SFLTIGGER said:


> Theresa Seitz is our guide.  She did a wonderful job when we bought last year.  She was very patient with us, we knew we wanted to buy, but it took us 2 hours to decide how many points.   She is above and beyond what you would expect a DVC guide or any CM should be!




Theresa is our guide too and we love her - you are right - she has the patience of a saint and is so wonderful to answer any and all questions, no matter how dumb they might seem!!!


----------



## SamR

Our DVC guide is Doug Rapp.  I don't have that much interaction with him (initial contract plus 2 add-ons), but he has been helpful and efficient the times I have talked with him.


----------



## GoofyDad869

Byron Helgeson is our guide:

Both for GoofyDad869/KAMommy
&
StitchIsOurHero/StitchIsARedSoxFan


----------



## Liljam

Add me to the list!
Patti Douglas is my guide and she is just awesome!  

I hope to stop in and say hi to her when I visit because she is such a friendly lady!  She made the tour very easy for me because I told her what I knew and she let me ask more question than take me through the whole spiel!  And her husband is a guide too!


----------



## Donald is #1

My guide is Patti Douglas.  She was great!


----------



## Disney_Daddy

Ron Brumbaugh is our guy. Does anyone know where he is based?


----------



## Peanut2000

Doug Rapp


----------



## mprewitt

Maribella Quinones


----------



## rsquare

Kim Moore, absolutely great!


----------



## poohmomof5

Doug Rapp is our guide, very easy going, no pressure whatsoever!

Poohmom


----------



## bfila

Brian Sullivan is our guide.  He first showed us the DVC in 2003 and sold us 255 points when we purchased this weekend!


----------



## mommypants

Susie Farnsworth is our guide. So far she has been great. Especially considering our 2-1/2 yr old didn't last long in the kid's room during the tour and we had to "entertain" her while we talked with Susie and did our paperwork.

Just did an add-on and I didn't want to wait two days for Susie to get back in the office (per her VM) so I spoke to Kelly Jo who got my add-on going.


----------



## kespo

Brandon Duke is our guide..gotta love that name...


----------



## emlutz23

Our guide is Glen Wilson.  It was a great no-pressure sale when we originally bought in '06 and we just went through a very easy add-on with him!


----------



## lsutigerita

Ours is Karen Guyder.


----------



## LOLA2

We have thomas Costanza, he just helped us buy AKV our first DVC.


----------



## CindiR

Ron Brumbaugh-  CindiR

He is a really great guy.


----------



## tink_about_it

Add me to Tony Heard!


----------



## mickeysgal

Gib McCain is our guide.


----------



## momof3poohlovers

Just wanted to add that Mary Mannix is back.  I saw that it says she is no longer with DVC but I wanted to let everyone who may have used her in the past that she is back.  We are new DVC members and she was awesome.  We just closed our AKV purchase a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## TIGER RADIATION

garydeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have Greg Coots!!!!!He's great.  He was our guide in 1997 then became a manager then decided to work less hours and became our GUIDE again!!
> He's great and always has time to answer all our questions.....
> 
> -Debbie



Our guide is Karen Guyder..had her since 1998!


----------



## deej696

Our guide is Mark Havorson. Great guy, cant wait for him to join us on the golf course!


----------



## LindaBabe

UPDATE!  I managed to escape Rafael Massa and now belong to Anne Middlemiss.


----------



## karebear1

Oh my! I thought that I had posted to this thread, but after reading the 1st page with the lists, I see that I have not! So....

My guide is Julie Hughes- Vivas.


We've been members since 2003


----------



## Cruiser1969

Byron Helgeson is our guy  (thanks Kristine )


----------



## Ducky4Disney

Patti Douglas is our guide.  I think she's part time though.  Every time I've had friends or family in WDW and wanted to see her, she's not working.

What the heck does *promotoed* mean?


----------



## keliblue

Is someone Updating this list anymore ??


----------



## TIGER RADIATION

keliblue said:


> Is someone Updating this list anymore ??




good point. Is the thread originator updating this at all? Do they plan to?


----------



## keliblue

TIGER RADIATION said:


> good point. Is the thread originator updating this at all? Do they plan to?


 

We put our names in Months ago.. and it hasn't been updated


----------



## Good Ol Gal

keliblue said:


> Is someone Updating this list anymore ??





TIGER RADIATION said:


> good point. Is the thread originator updating this at all? Do they plan to?



I will update it again, was just waiting for school to let out and our June WDW trip. 

I promise I'll get it done


----------



## tomandrobin

TIGER RADIATION said:


> good point. Is the thread originator updating this at all? Do they plan to?



The thread is update up to page 70, post #1039


----------



## Asuneda

Lisa de Rosa is our guide.


----------



## alldiz

Nelida is my guide....
never talked to her.... i bought resale...she did mail me some info...
just got new AKV packet...
Kerri


----------



## Splash Mountain Fan

Chris Mansour


----------



## Disneyfan 9011

Jim McCoy is my guide


----------



## Plutosgirl37

Julie Vivas is my guide.


----------



## senator74

My guide, Jim McCoy!! First got a tour from him in Sept. 2000.  Finally bought from him in Sept. 2006.  The whole time he was there to answer questions and keep in touch.  He was the BEST!!


----------



## BCVBRUCE

Linda Smit is our guide.


----------



## byoung

We have Gil McCain he is very good, emails us before every trip.


----------



## LBurg93

Susan Schell is mine


----------



## DisneyDukeGirl

I just became a DVC owner this week!   My guide is Carol Ann DeAngelo.


----------



## MissMet

Another one with Ken Bradshaw.


----------



## DW Dad

Lori Fauser is my guide and is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## tiggerrr

We just bought in May.  Our guide is Glen Wilson.


----------



## veroozy

Jim McCoy!!!!!!!!!   

Worked with Jim twice. When we bought first time in VB and just recently when we bought again in SSR. We always visit him when we're down in the World. Very friendly down to earth and we consider him part of our Disney family.


----------



## mom-mom2three

I just bought June 12th  I am so excited My guide is Celeste Chaffaut. She was so helpful


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Susan Schell melanie18, cyiland, londonderrydisneyfan, ralph Nelson, MickeyCrazed, KathyR, mrsswat, aeryn

me too

im not officaly signed up but in aguest i will have 1000 saved up for it and the other part by september.. she has been so help full and nice


----------



## calif disney 1

Jim McCoy, has to be the nicest guy in the world.  I have talked to him so many times, I feel like we are family.  Maybe that's why I have bought so many points...haa


----------



## nsalz

We have Doug Rapp as our guide.  We have been members since 2000.


----------



## ksalase

My guide is Thomas Costanzo. I bought into SSR on our honeymoon on the Disney Wonder at the beginning of May.


----------



## flyerron

Scot Macdonald is our guide


----------



## chaoscent

My guide is Michael Cramer.  We bought into AKL.  One of these days I will figure out how to put the AKV Logo on my posts.  
Thanks, Penny


----------



## jharrowell

Add me to Jim McCoy's list.


----------



## flyerron

copy the logo & paste to your signature


----------



## Peachie158

Judi Kaufman is our guide and she's wonderful!


----------



## MrsBanks

Joan Lane is our guide


----------



## chaoscent

OK, copied and pasted my signature.  here's hoping.  
It worked.  thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## veroozy

Ok chaoscent,
Just where did you copy the logo from?
I still can't find those darn things.   
Congrats on AKV


----------



## flyerron

You can copy directly from the posts. or there is a great web sitr with all of them available to copy.
http://members.cox.net/disneyvacationclub/pages/Resorts/dvcresorts.htm


----------



## flyerron

flyerron said:


> You can copy directly from the posts. or there is a great web sitr with all of them available to copy.
> http://members.cox.net/disneyvacationclub/pages/Resorts/dvcresorts.htm



Oops that should read web site. then just copy & paste in the signature box in your profile.


----------



## WEDway2002

Well ........... longish story ............... (bottom line - Patti Douglas)

We originally took the tour (in '92) with Clark Cable (no joke ... really his name!). We understand he moved up in the company and Patti Broussard (now Douglas) took over for him.
She and a contigent of guides then came up to Long Island and we met her at a hotel and signed on.
In those days they gave you mugs (w/the "old" logo) and t-shirts ... great memories!

Dave


----------



## SNOWHITE7

Annmarie El Haj is my guide.


----------



## TommyMommy05

We have Nick...He is awesome.  When we couldn't buy at BCV in 2002, he found a way for us to buy at Vero.  We just saw Nick again on our most recent trip (last week), and we are adding on at AKLV.


----------



## Barb

Evidently, we've been given back to Darrin Greenwald. Not sure what happened there, but we signed with Darrin. Then a few years ago, we were with Roland. Now, according to our emails, we're back to Darrin.


----------



## dclfun

Joan Lane is our guide and she's great!  She has been on the cruise with us also so it was nice to meet her face-to-face. We had a different guide when we first joined so I'd never personally met Joan. From reading the list I have to ask...is it still accurate? Arnault now works for a different area in WDW ( I don't want to say where since that should be private ) but just wondering about the list.---Kathy


----------



## LES---OKW95

Randy Kruger is our guide. We were just blown away when we first met him way back in '95 and he just made us feel at ease. We were really impressed with the "no pressure sales" of the whole process. 
We are now in the process of an add-on and of course Randy is just like a personal friend!!  Way to go Randy!!!!!!


----------



## KyleRayner

My guide is Bruce Douglas.


----------



## extremesoccermom

Larry Hope hase been putting up with our questions and dreaming for years.


----------



## Martinvols

Jim McCoy.   We are very pleased with Jim, he answers all of our questions and goes out of his way to make sure we get the best value from our Disney Vacations.   Go Vols!


----------



## iluvdisney

Joan Lane is our guide!


----------



## sue

We have Greg Coots.  Such a wonderful guy!  Very helpful too.


----------



## jaurban

I haven't bought yet - but intend to soon.  Judy Kaufman is our guide.


----------



## squirrlygirl

We have Jim McCoy. So far I'm quite impressed with him! Of course I'm so happy at the moment I'm thrilled with the world


----------



## bapvoeller

Jim McCoy.  He has always been very nice to answer any questions we had.


----------



## disney1474

Our's is Bernard Lebeaupin


----------



## disneymom99

Our guide is Mario Ramirez. We've never met him. He was assigned to us because our original guide is no longer there.


----------



## disneyfanUSA

Michael Johnson is our guide!!


----------



## tchrrx

We have Randy Kruger (I think that's it) for a guide.  I have never met him (we bought sight unseen...just went b/c the crazy people on this board convinced me to spent a lot of money!), but DH met him on our trip just long enough to pick up a few FPs.


----------



## mickg7dyd

Hi,
Our guide is Randy Cook. He replaced James Moore who we really liked, never been able to find out what happened to him. Anyone know?

Mick.


----------



## sheryl0521

Randy Kruger was our guide - never met him, but have spoken on the phone many times


----------



## DisnutDave

Kelly Jo Williamson is our guide.  We really like her!


----------



## eva

Well, you can add me to *Linda Smit*.  She is our 3rd guide so far.  Our first two left DVC.  We sure do not have any complaints on any of our 3 guides.  All of them have called us back in a timely manner.  But then again, we are usually calling to add on more points.


----------



## BrADmatt

Our Guide is Hubert Van Alphen.  Really nice guy, but other than a few promotional (snail mail) items we haven't heard anything from him.  It might be because I asked so many questions when we bought DVC that the presentaion took almost 3 hours.


----------



## annhad4

Our guide is Judy Kaufman, she is awesome!  We are new owners at AKV and can't say enough about Judy.


----------



## hmerritt

Just returned from our trip after buying AKV! Our guide is Jenna Mazza and she's super sweet!

Heather


----------



## goofball04

My guide was Susan Sander. I could not ask for a better guide. Susan was sweet and patient with all my questions.


----------



## garydeb

Our guide is gone!!!   He was Gregg Coots....Who can I call I had some referrals before he left and have not heard anything...

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## Kathy C

Our guide is Chris Mansour.


----------



## luvthattink

we have Brian Sullivan too.  He was very nice and helpful when we bought in 2005, haven't talked to him since.  what sort of things do you contact your guide about (other than purchasing)


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Kelly Jo Williamson


----------



## TMB1203

We bought in 2001. Our guide is Patty Douglas.


----------



## KrisSmith

We bought this March but have been talking with our guide, Jim McCoy, since we first were interested in DVC about 3 years ago.  Great guide!


----------



## RLRDA

Our guide is Jeff Jarosz...he's been great, very helpful!


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

Our original guide was David something in the mid-90's, then we had Mark Webb.  Now we have *Nelida Mora *who is based at Disneyland in California.


----------



## Flyerfan

David Miller


----------



## NH Disney Mom

We have Megan Moriarty, she's great.


----------



## IndianaMouseLover

Rat-a-too-ee said:


> Our original guide was David something in the mid-90's, then we had Mark Webb.  Now we have *Nelida Mora *who is based at Disneyland in California.



Being a newer member I didn't know they had DVC guides based in California also. Maybe that is sign that sometime in the future they will have a DL DVC.


----------



## fletch1027

We bought about a month ago, and our guide was / is Steve Tinn...


----------



## StampMom

We haven't purchased yet, but it's only a matter of time until I wear DH down -- I mean "convince" him!  Our guide is Gib McCain.


----------



## morgklm

We returned a few weeks ago from our first Disney trip in many years.  Way too long in between trips!  We did not know about the DVC until this trip, so we sat down for the group presentation.  What a deal!  Discussed and researched for a few days, and we are now a part of the club!!  Bought into SSR for now, though I'm sure we will be adding more resorts as time goes on.  Now we will be taking a new Disney trip every year or two.

Our guide is Brad Smith, and he has been a wonderful source of information.  Every time we called, the response was very quick.  I highly recommend him to anyone looking for a change!


----------



## ShuisFan584

When I read this post, the name Ken Bradshaw came to mind.  Since his name is on the list...it's definitely him!


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

IndianaMouseLover said:


> Being a newer member I didn't know they had DVC guides based in California also. Maybe that is sign that sometime in the future they will have a DL DVC.



We are lucky enough to have my mom living in Las Vegas so can take the 4 hour drive to Disneyland when we visit her twice a year!  At both Disneyland and California Adventure there are TONS of little DVC kiosks and they have a really nice preview center right by one of the older Disneyland hotels.

Officially, when it comes to a DL/CA dvc property, it's no comment for now from Disney. 

Which means... wink, wink, they are  
    (well, probably, I have no real inside info at this point but it looks like a go)


----------



## jenelope

Resurrecting a long lost thread! Just wanted to note that Joaquin Alvarez has left the company. I was told this in May, when I was baiting the hook... uh, showing my cousin the model units. My new guide is Frank Perez.


----------



## AKV707

My guide is Rob Shapiro.  He is great!  We are new members and he was very helpful, no pressure and full of enthusiasm.


----------



## Iggipolka

My guide is Heidi Shimke at DL and she's fantastic!! I cannot recommend her highly enough. She's friendly, cheerful, knowledgeable, responsive, loves Disney and really worked with us to get us the best deal possible. She has even returned our phone calls when she's out of the office. She is truly a DVC gem.


----------



## 100_acre_woods

My guide's name is Ron Brumbaugh.  I see him on the list.  He was so helpful and calls me back when I call even for the silly questions.


----------



## mommylo

We purchased in August and our guide was Ron Brumbaugh.  He was knowledgable and professional.  That's what we look for in a good guide.


----------



## Kats~Meow

My parents guide is Lauri Fraser


----------



## Rwars10230

Ryan & Jen have Bill Berghoefer


----------



## tomchris

Our guide is Amil Arroyo.  We've sent three additional couples to him for DVC purchases.
Tom and Chris


----------



## LilLisaLou

Mine is Sergio Mayoral.


----------



## tedisney

LilLisaLou said:


> Mine is Sergio Mayoral.



Mine too, thanks to LilLisaLou!


----------



## grizbuzz

Our guide is Gib McCain.


----------



## OlderMan

Our original guide (Stacy?  Tracy?) left DVC several months after we bought in.

We were then assigned Rolland Lammers.  I've only spoken to him once or twice in doing an add-on and that was 9 years ago, or so.

Maybe I'll be talking with him again soon when/if we take the OKW extension.


----------



## javamom

Our assigned guide was Nancy Gray.  However, we ended up buying a BWV resale from TSS instead of buying SSR from Disney.  Nancy sent me my pin number via email, although it may have just been Disney's system that generated the email.


----------



## Barb

Evidently my original guide has come back. We're now back to Darren Greenwald.


----------



## disneychic

Bobby Corsello....LOVE HIM!


----------



## Ratpack

Add us to Kathy Rader's list.  She has been great to work with.


----------



## jenkh

We have Judy Kauffman.  She's been amazing!


----------



## pcparamedics01

Kelly Joe Williamson and she is the best! Always returns my calls! She is also a wealth of information!!!!!


----------



## wisconsinmom

Add me to Nick Tamborino's list.  He is great.  Calls back quickly and very friendly.


----------



## Caballero

Our guide is Joan Lane.  She's always been very helpful and quick to respond to quetions.


----------



## Tinkerdreams

Our guide is Kelly Jo Williamson and she is a doll!!


----------



## miwdwfan

Our guide was Humberto Sanchez.


----------



## Thumper4me

My DVC Guide is Joan Lane.  She has been wonderful!  

Kelly


----------



## yogitxtx

Our guide is Ron Brumbaugh.  We were his first sale, back in 1991!!


----------



## CarolinesMom

My guide is Jim McCoy.  He's great!


----------



## juliebrooks35

Add us to the Bruce Douglas list


----------



## ilovecoasters

Our guide is Todd Bearden.  Nice guy, got along really well with DS8.


----------



## dort

Our guide is Kelly Jo Williamson.


----------



## pcparamedics01

dort said:


> Our guide is Kelly Jo Williamson.



I just love her don't you? I was a very hard sell!! She even answered all my stupid questions!!


----------



## erikthewise

Our guide is Humberto Santos.


----------



## Debbie H

Ron Brumbaugh


----------



## TSMIII

Our guide is Glen Wilson, very pleasant and professional.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Linda Scolaro!! We talked for months before we signed on 9/1!!! Very forthcoming and professional!


----------



## dort

pcparamedics01 said:


> I just love her don't you? I was a very hard sell!! She even answered all my stupid questions!!



She was great to work with!  I referred her to a friend and she feels the same way about her!!  The last time we were at the Boardwalk she called us.  I liked that.


----------



## lovemyblt

we have Jenna Mazza!


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

Our guide is Dave Kreutzer.  We bought a resale and only found out who our guide was because we reveiced a letter thanking us for referring a family, even though we never referred them.  I called the number on the letter and left him a message to introduce myself and to ask how we referred the family and to ask for a Dream book.  He called back and left a message about an hour later that he sent us a dream book 3 day fed-ex and we should reveice it soon.  That was 2 weeks ago and still no book.  I guess I'll call him again.


----------



## smep013

Our guide is Michael Lewis and we love him.  Do any of you ever go to visit your guides when you are in Disney World?


----------



## JenSop

Our guide is Patti Douglas.  She was very nice last year when we went on the tour.  When we decided to buy in a year after our visit (this summer), she was so helpful over the phone with answering every last question I could think of.


----------



## veenstra56

Our guide is Suzie Farnsworth.


----------



## Eeyore2142

Our's is not listed yet, maybe because she is at Doorway to Dreams.  Her name is Diane Manual


----------



## Christy LOVES Disney

ours is Todd Bearden! Hes AWESOME. Not pushy at all and really knowledgable. Had great conversations with him.


----------



## DVC Owner in MA

Our guide is Patti Douglas-- she was great during our intial sale... and the first add-on... and the second add-on.  Damn!  I wish she'd stop sending us stuff suggesting we add-on!


----------



## Michelle1125

My guide is Michael Johnson.  He's great!


----------



## Tigger1

My Guide is Mark Webb, since 1997

Tigger1


----------



## BankBunny

Our guide is Ken Bradshaw.  We took the tour with him in May, but bought resale (More points same cost).  We got a message from him the other day congratulating us on our purchase and to let him know if we needed anything.


----------



## Dman67

We bought resale so I have no clue who my Guide is.  Does anyone know how I can find out?


----------



## kapeman

Dman67 said:


> We bought resale so I have no clue who my Guide is.  Does anyone know how I can find out?



I am also curious at what part of the process do you get a Guide assignment. Is it after passing ROFR? Even if you buy resale?


Thanks!


----------



## claire_ont

Our guide is Carol Ann DeAngelo.  She is great!


----------



## bob_bldr

Our guide is Jim McCoy, since Oct. 2006.


----------



## Poohs Pal

Was Marc Turner now Frank Perez. Susan


----------



## Plutes

We have Michael Cramer...very nice guy - we really liked him!


----------



## ReneeMoss

Original Guide - Clark Gable (died), Linda Streetman (retired), Latest Ken Houston (never met or spoke to ........


----------



## javamom

to answer a couple of posts above:  if you have ever at any time taken the tour for the DVC, you have a guide attached to you.

we bought through resale too, and our Guide was informed and emailed us our pin info.  Now, whether it was really her, or just the Disney computer that did it is another question.

Anyway, if you have made no formal contact with a DVC guide, then you likely do not already have one assigned.  Therefore, I am not sure whether you will.  If nothing else, contact MS and ask them.

Really, the only thing that I would anticipate needing my Guide for would be to contact regarding an add-on or something of that nature.

*Now a question of my own.. is anyone still keeping this list updated???*


----------



## TyRy

I'm actually one who isn't sure who our guide is...thought it was Derrick at Woodfield's Doorway to Dreams since we toured the AKV mockups with him and then bought within the seven days.  BUT we received a phone call from Jim McCoy congratulating us on the purchase.  Jim has sent us info about four years ago when we inquired, but never toured.  Not sure which one is ours...any ideas?  

Tracy


----------



## IggyLans

New DVC members since 9/28 here!  Jonathan Santerre is our guide.


----------



## WaitingToMeetDumbo

*Our guide is ...

Celeste Chauffat

We were reassigned after our original guide (name ?)left DVC. We have talked to her a few times (never met) and she seems great!*


----------



## DisneyBride'03

javamom.....Tag..You're IT!!! 

lol..just kidding


----------



## PooooohBear

Our guide is Kathy Rader.


----------



## LargoLori

We have Jenna Mazza.  New members since 9-30-07.


----------



## AKV707

Anyone else have Rob Shapiro?


----------



## mathew-westfall

James Stinson here!!!  9-20-07!!!


----------



## 2disneydads

We have Chris Mansour.  He always is helpful when I call and never is pushy at all.  He does not contact us, though, so I guess we should check to see if we are on a "do not call" list.


----------



## DARuss

TammyAlphabet said:


> Michelle McAlister is the sweetest guide in all the world!! And she is honest and trustworthy!



I have to agree with this 100%.  Obviously Michelle is ours too.   We joined in March of 07 and can't wait to go to BWV in Jan 08.  Stayed @ ASMovies Jan 07.


----------



## ChelleinNC

AKV707 said:


> Anyone else have Rob Shapiro?



We do    Rob was great when we met him this summer.  He spent a lot of time with us over several days, but didn't pressure.  Got a card from him with Mickey confetti (wish I hadn't just vacuumed) shortly after we got home congratulating us again on our purchase.


----------



## dvcdenise

Raphael R Massa is our guide since 1996


----------



## DVCStitch

The following are no longer with DVC: 
Aaron Pierce
Amy Colbert
Arnot Garcia
D.J. Jordan
Fleur Henry
Fred Miranda
Joaquin Alvarez
Lisa DeRosa
Michelle Carcel
Nancy Clayton
Robin Daniels

Just thought I would up date you......


----------



## sue

Gregg Cootes is also gone


----------



## Paulieuk1969

My guide is Bill Fuqua


----------



## apurplebrat

My guide is Michelle McAlistar. She is wonderful


----------



## DeeCee735

Judy Kaufman for us - she's great!


----------



## robtanya

Randy Cook


----------



## KPeterso

My guide is Jerre Wegner at Disneyland. She seems so nice and I like her. She called after I first purchased to see why no ressies were made yet and if I wanted/needed her help to book my first trip home.


----------



## Jake & Crew

Randy Cook is our guide......very patient and understanding.....and gets a good dry joke!


----------



## Joey7295

I have Lisa Derosa.  She's on the west coast now at DL


----------



## DVCsince02

Larry Hope is our guide.


----------



## Honor

Purchased December 2005 (ton o points we got).   We go to WDW 6 or 7 times a year.  Almost always at SSR (love it).  But we stayed at AKL CL once so we could do the Sunrise Safari.  CL was nice but not worth the ton of extra pints (money).  And we stayed one time at BWV.  Again, very nice.  But there's no place like home.   

Upcoming trips: 
Less than 2 weeks until the Disney Wonder DVC member cruise 
Thanksgiving 11/21 - 11/28 
Christmas 12/22 - 1/5 

Welcome Home!


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

DJ Jordan is no longer with the company.  Too bad - he was very helpful when we took the DVC tour in January.


----------



## mb4cy

Brad Smith is ours.  We bought Christmas Day last year -- I hope it made his Christmas, cuz it definitely made ours!


----------



## jmcdonnell04

Our guide is Randy Cook.  We have been members since 1996 -- no complaints.


----------



## threegoofys

Bobby Corsello has been our guide since 2002, he is a great guide!!!


----------



## BCM49ER

We have Bobby Corsello.


----------



## jedspad

Michael Lewis Is Ours


----------



## threegoofys

We have Bobby Corsello


----------



## Chester's Mum

I am a new member, and I just received a call from Kelly Gill yesterday.  Of course I wasn't home to get the call, so I'll call her back today. (can't be sure the last name was Gill but that's what it sounded like).


----------



## musical2

Brandon Duke is our guide.


----------



## mcday

Just bought at SSR yesterday!  Our guide is Lauri Fauser - she's very nice


----------



## lagunn

Our guide is Glen Wilson....


----------



## Blahnde

Dave Kreutzer has been our guy since our first purchase in 2004 ... on our very first trip to WDW!  Dave knows the way to my heart is Fast Passes, not ice cream, and I get them every time we add ... and add, and add!  Yeah, it's an addiction, but I'm not goin' to rehab, no, no, no!

Blahnde


----------



## jenna

We just purchased in March of this year! Yay!  Randy Kruger is our guide & is wonderful!!


----------



## DonnaL

Does anyone else have Karen Guyder as their guide?  I just received an email from DVC about purchasing 160 points and getting a free vacation......usually any promo email will be from Karen, however, this one just has a Guide # and the phone number listed.........I'm hoping Karen didn't leave........anyone know?


----------



## ChelleinNC

DonnaL said:


> Does anyone else have Karen Guyder as their guide?  I just received an email from DVC about purchasing 160 points and getting a free vacation......usually any promo email will be from Karen, however, this one just has a Guide # and the phone number listed.........I'm hoping Karen didn't leave........anyone know?



I just got the same email and a # for the guide, but Rob Shapiro is (was?) our guide.  No idea what that means


----------



## DonnaL

I'm searching for Karen's phone number to see if it's the same phone number on the email.  I though I had it listed in my address book, but, not finding it.  I'll have to pull our DVC file to get it.


----------



## austin&pipermom

We just purchased June UY at AKL. Our guide is Ron Brumbaugh. He is great.


----------



## aesalsa

DonnaL said:


> Does anyone else have Karen Guyder as their guide?  I just received an email from DVC about purchasing 160 points and getting a free vacation......usually any promo email will be from Karen, however, this one just has a Guide # and the phone number listed.........I'm hoping Karen didn't leave........anyone know?



I received the exact same email with a number in place of my guide's (Thomas Costanzo) name, too.   I don't know why this is different form the rest.  And the phone numbers don't match up---weird.


----------



## lkenyon

We love Roland!!!

Go Roland Go Roland!!    

Michigan loves Roland!!

Roland does not pressure us - a simple phone call about a smoking deal - the papers just arrive and we buy!!

Okay, he is also totally cute!!  

Roland has signed up four family and friends!!


----------



## bsusanmb

Bruce Douglas here


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Our first guide was Marc Turner and we now have Kathryn Leonard (DL). She has called to introduce herself and another time to update me on things. I called her one day to add on at VWL- it was maybe a 15 minute phone call with everything completed!


----------



## NJmouse

The e-mail that we all received yesterday was incorrect.  I received a corrected e-mail this evening with my guides name and correct phone number.
It was an error on their part.


----------



## Island Mouse

According to the latest dvc email I received, my guide is Marshall Sutton.  I just bought a resale contract in May and never knew who my guide was before this and haven't spoken to one before either.


----------



## DVC Mike

Maribella Quinones is our guide.

She seems pretty happy with us, considering that I've done 12 small add-ons this year.  

She also knows I'm a sucker for GCV and CRV. She sure has an easy job selling -- at least to me..


----------



## lsutigerita

Our guide is Karen Guyder.


----------



## billmac50

Joan Lane for me.  Very responsive if ever a question.  Otherwise leaves us alone.  Just the type of salesperson you'd want.


----------



## Daggett

Our guide is Brandon Duke.


----------



## groverdog

Byron Helgeson -  Love him , he sells me lots of happiness


----------



## ghost1000

Humberto Santos here - though I've never met him face to face - we bought via phone/mail


----------



## MJGirl

Mike Brunson - signed up with him on our Med Cruise - Very friendly and helpful!


----------



## Quicklabs

Roland Lammers is our guide.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Larissa Prendergast is my guide.


----------



## mac_tlc

Our guide is Michelle McAllister, maiden name Michelle Kirkland.


----------



## Diznut84

Judy Kaufman - the BEST!


----------



## parlay

Our guide is Jonathan Santerre.  We just bought in August.  He was very "no" pressure.  We received a great "Welcome home" message on our machine from him after we had gotten back.  Very professional, low key, and no pressure.


----------



## GILL-WDW

Paul Kuhn....  Even though I've never talked with him since we went on the tour!!


----------



## lizanne

Ours is Celeste, but I'm pretty sure that the only one we ever actually worked with was Judy.  I could be (and probably am) confused.

Anyway, the last e-mail we got said Celeste.


----------



## JLitfin

My guide is Gib McCain


----------



## Cassy & Shaun

Our Guide is Chris Mansour


----------



## mcjeff

Our guide is Dave Kreutzer.


----------



## ead79

Our guide is Brad Smith.  We just bought yesterday, and he was a pleasure to work with through the whole process.


----------



## ducklite

We have Randy Kruger as our guide--since 1997!


----------



## Chellymouse

We are with Todd Bearden and he has been absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Maribell

Scot McDonald is our guide.


----------



## mastersd

Audrey Celora she is awesome!!


----------



## Bopsmom

We got a call this week from Judy Kaufman to introduce herself as our guide.    
She was very nice and helpful.


----------



## OKWMEMBER

We have Ken Bradshaw as our guide. He's the third one we've had since we joined in 1994. Megan Butler was our first, followed by Debra Robinson. They all  have been great and a credit to DVC.


----------



## dznyacct

Megan Moriarty is our guide .


----------



## llmurphy17

Jeff Jarosz is our guide.


----------



## happydvcmember

Our Guide is Audrey Celoria and we really can't say enough about her, she really loves her job and it shows, Disney could use another 50 like her.


----------



## ph3isme

Ours is Hubert Van Alphen and he could not have been more helpful.  He made our decision a no brainer.


----------



## mac521

Our guide is Humberto Santos.  Happy Holidays to all, we are under 5 days  to we leave for SSR.


----------



## diznyfanatic

ph3isme said:


> Ours is Hubert Van Alphen and he could not have been more helpful.  He made our decision a no brainer.



Hubert is our Guide as well and we think he's awesome too!  Very knowledgeable, professional and personable, he is a real gem and a true asset to DVC.


----------



## Joann

deej696 said:


> Our guide is Mark Havorson. Great guy, cant wait for him to join us on the golf course!



Mark is our guide aswell ... he is great , made us feel right at home and was great with the kids and gave us some xtra fastpasses!


----------



## highoctane

Julie is ours


----------



## robinb

Betty Prikryl is our guide.  I have no complaints, she does her job and that's all I could ask for.  She is our third guide and we have never met her.  We were randomly assigned one when we bought our resale back in 1997 and there has been some turn-over.


----------



## KevGuy

*James Stinson III* is our guide!! He better be calling me next April when I arrive at SSR and be "welcoming me home!!"


----------



## CarrianneB

Anne Middlemiss is our guide. Such a nice lady!


----------



## huey578

Audrey Celoria is our guide.


----------



## drag n' fly

Heidi Shimke. Outstanding guide. Very professional, very intelligent and just a wonderful caring lady!


----------



## Sid74

We joined DVC at OKW in October, and our guide is Theresa Seitz. She seems nice, but some of the information she gave us has turned out to be incorrect for UK buyers


----------



## carmie3377

We just purchased 160 points at SSR.  Our guide is Hubert Van Alphen.  Very nice, no pressure, made the transaction very easy!


----------



## MercoBear

Larissa Prendergast


----------



## Hanover

Mike Brunson is ours


----------



## UP Disney

Scot McDonald - we bought 250 points a couple of weeks ago at SSR.


----------



## disfanRN

Randy cook is ours, he was great!


----------



## baketank

Jim McCoy is my guide. I recently bought 300 points from DVC. I had talked to Jim a year earlier and he never harrasssed me or anything and when I finally called him back and told him I was ready to buy he was ready and willing to answer any and all my questions. He is a great guy and whenever I am having a bad day I can listen to his saved voicemail message that says, "this is JIM MCCOY from DISNEY welcoming you to Disney Vacation Club." Always cheers me up. It seems like a lot of people have him as a guide.


----------



## beezerdave

We have Judy Kaufman.


----------



## sznk

We have Todd Bearden.  We're very pleased with his knowledge, response promptness, and his no-pressure sales approach.


----------



## wdwfns2

Diane Cisek from Disney's Doorway to Dreams in the Woodfied Mall in Schaumburg, Il. 
Quick question: We're newbies, can she help us with our reservations (room # requests) or do we do do everything through the 800 number?


----------



## sb127

Ron Rybak is our guide.  We just became members in late Sept. but he has been great so far.


----------



## hogue123

Ours is Susan Saunders.


----------



## lordnamis

New member of OKW as of Dec 16th and our guide is Glen Wilson. We bought resale, however when we were at Disney in September Glen Wilson was our tour guide at SSR. I wonder if this is coincidence or because our names were under his name for the tour that the transferred him over after the sale. He was very professional on the tour.


----------



## sb127

It doesn't seem that this thread has been updated recently but many people are interested in posting responses.  How about an update to include the last 30+ pages of posts?  This would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## claire_ont

Carol Ann DeAngelo is our guide.  She is great!


----------



## MikeS.

Ken Houston for MikeS. and family.


----------



## rbeale8

We have Laurie Fauser


----------



## llmurphy17

Ours is Jeff Jarosz- he's great


----------



## bcvdreamer

Ours is Julie Vivas.


----------



## RLRDA

llmurphy17 said:


> Ours is Jeff Jarosz- he's great



We love Jeff, too!


----------



## LSchrow

joan lane for us  
i think she's our 5th guide since 2000.
she's also the first guide who *always *calls when we're in wdw, with a "welcome home", & offer to visit her, or call if we need any assistance.


----------



## DVC Mike

Maribella Quinones is our guide.

She handles my add-ons very quickly! Called her yesterday and left her a VM to see if I could do a small add-on, and when I checked DVCMember.com later that same day, the points were in my account.


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

Megan Moriarty is our guide.


----------



## AKV707

Sometimes it is the little things.  I mentioned the DVC ornament that was given out at the Merry Mixer to my guide, Rob Shapiro, when I was asking about my add on.  Today in the mail, it arrived!


----------



## TisBit

Todd Bearden

He has been great, working extra to get us answers to tough questions and even some ADR's we had been trying for!


----------



## Aunt Michelle

Chris Mansour - he's great.  I think he has a cheat sheet somewhere that has little details about us so he always seems like we talk to him all the time!


----------



## jeepcommander

Susie Farnsworth was our guide.


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

Our`s is Jenna Mazza, She is a fantastic lady with a warm heart and fantastic soh.


----------



## erin.w

Jenna Mazza is our guide.


----------



## wbc99

Julie Vivas was our guide.


----------



## 5wdwnutz

Kelly Jo Williamson for us.


----------



## Mimmy225

Michael Johnson is my guide!


----------



## patti2533

Michael Johnson is our guide also!


----------



## JsMom2

Ken Bradshaw is my guide!


----------



## dolphingirl47

We bought in November and Gerry Castello is our guide. He was really wonderful when we bought: brutally honest about the benefits and draw backs of the DVC, not in any way pushy and any question we asked him he had an answer to. He is also a really nice guy. I never thought that my husband would go for any kind of timeshare, but we left after the tour and he was pretty much sold. Gerry did that. We bought at the end of November and have a December use year at Old Key West. I assume that this was a resale even though this was never mentioned. Because we have a December use year, we still had points due for the December 2006 use year. Gerry arranged it for us that we could still bank the 2006 points even though the banking window has long since closed. So we ended up with double points to spent and this has paid for a 4 night Disney Cruise followed by 8 nights at Old Key West. We have pretty much made up our minds to add on points at Grand Californian Villas as soon as they become available and we are already looking forward to doing business with Gerry again.

dolphingirl47


----------



## DisneyTripper

Tim Grabman is my guide.


----------



## Disneydreamsk

Roland Lammers is our guide. Very nice.


----------



## mickeymorse

Ours is James Stinson III.


----------



## toocherie

Mine is Jim Marshall (in Calif.)


----------



## TenThousandVolts

> Celeste Chaffaut: Deesknee, BCVOwner2002, Deesknee, LVSWL, outlndr, Barreras Family, JoeEpcotRocks, Tinkerbell58, TNCarole, droberts32, Gavin&Evan, patsal, Beth, melk, wdwnut, Dennyha, JoanS., llp479, NYBlue1, Disney1fan2002, MonkeyPants, littlenicky, momtosydneyntodd, BEACHCLUBVILLAS, Judy WI, Alice Sr.



Count me in with the Celeste Chaffaut Gang!  By the way- I ADORE her.  She knows the product inside/out, she is on top of all the promos and always gives me notice when a promo is about to end- or when a price hike is in the works, never pushy, is courteous and warm, quick to return a call, (even if it is not about a sale), and she is just plain terriffic!!!


----------



## Kitka

James Stinson III is our guide


----------



## dismorgh

Brad Smith is ours.  We've been very happy with him.


----------



## Princess_Melanie

We have Marshall Sutton - he was really great on the viewing session and all the calls from the UK during signing with all our questions!!


----------



## ascardino

Ours is Karen Guyder!


----------



## marvali

Edwin Mastrapa and Brad Smith.  They worked well together during the presentation and were a big part of the reason we decided to join DVC.  Haven't had to use their help any since we were there, but they were both great and easy to deal with!


----------



## marvali

dismorgh said:


> Brad Smith is ours.  We've been very happy with him.


dismorgh, did Brad work with Edwin when you went to the presentation?  We dealt with both of them, although Brad a little more, but they were both really good to deal with.


----------



## rangermom

Ours is Scot MacDonald.  We really enjoyed the presentation  (obviously ) and he was easy to work with.


----------



## ColinA

We had Julie Hughes/Vivas, she was excellent.


----------



## kathrna

Carol Ann DeAngelo


----------



## wildernessDad

David Miller is our guide!


----------



## mb168

Gib McCain is ours


----------



## Saratoga Souris

Doug Rapp is my guide


----------



## shellybelly72

ours is David Miller-


----------



## podsnel

We have Mike Brunson- i really like him alot- he reminds us alot of a friend of ours, Sean Murphy, here at home.  So whenever I talk to him, I call him Sean Murphy!


----------



## DBorges

Byron Helgeson He is the best guy around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msabol01

We purchased form Andrew Hicks.  He is what you want from a sale rep, handled objections, was unassuming (ie no pressure), and had great follow-up.  I have no reservations about recommending him.


----------



## minidreamin

We had the BEST guide....Lauri Fauser!! She is awesome.


----------



## Tollerwalker

Tim Grabman is ours


----------



## southtexasmom

We have Tom Costanza. He always returns our phone calls quickly.


----------



## junior27

Our guide is Jonathan Santerre.

He was really helpful and called when he said he would.


----------



## atpatt

Another Steven Fisher here...he's been great and very patient with our ignorance as newbies, lol.  I have a vision of him banging his head on the desk everytime he gets off the phone with me.


----------



## AKLFan3

Our guide is Maribella Quinones.  She is really helpful and great at answering our DVC questions.


----------



## disissue

Linda Scolaro, I was surprised she works from her home now...but she was more attentive than ever when I got in a jam with a reservation and she helped me out, love her!


----------



## mackeyapp

Doug Rapp


----------



## BamaEd1

We had Edwin Mastrapa.  He was great!!!!!


----------



## DVC Mike

AKLFan3 said:


> Our guide is Maribella Quinones. She is really helpful and great at answering our DVC questions.


 
Maribella is our guide too!


----------



## becca-becca

Mario Ramirez is our guide and we are starting the process today (as soon as he returns my message).


----------



## Chellymouse

We have Todd Bearden and he has been absolutely wonderful! I highly recommend him!


----------



## dmurphy42

Our Guide is Megan Moriarty.  Could not ask for a more helpful or nicer person.


----------



## naf917

Our guide is Roland Lammers.

We bought resale in July 2007, we have booked 2 trips since buyinhg and I have never spoken with him.

Not sure if that is good or bad


----------



## 5 for WDW

Our guide is Ron Brumbaugh and he is great!  

He answered our 500 questions quickly when we joined and gets back to us very quickly whenever we call him.


----------



## the who #3

we did have mike brunson and he was just great.  he was transferred and we were the assigned to kelly jo williamson.  i have spoken to her on the phone and recieved adds from her.  i am sure that we will do very well together, she seems to be very nice..


----------



## magicmommy

the who #3 said:


> we did have mike brunson and he was just great.  he was transferred and we were the assigned to kelly jo williamson.  i have spoken to her on the phone and recieved adds from her.  i am sure that we will do very well together, she seems to be very nice..



We had Mike Brunson also. He is the best! He actually got a promotion and is now in California! We have been assigned to Amil Arroyo and he gave us a call and seems very nice!


----------



## kenics

Rafael Massa, his sales style was perfect for us and we've bought twice now


----------



## GrumpySSR

We bought last October from Ricardo Florez.


----------



## jjbescher

We have Larry Hope.

jon


----------



## culli

Amil Arroyo


----------



## Ms.Tom-Morrow25

Hi everyone!  I'm a long time lurker and this is my first post ever!!  I'm a proud DVC owner and my guide is Chris Mansour. . .he's awesome!!!


----------



## Disbuf

Jim McCoy....have always been very impressed with him.


----------



## modomo

Jim McCoy- Very knowledgeable,  I haven't asked a question that he did not immediately know the answer to.


----------



## tinkerbella's mom

Our guide is Mario Ramirez, he has been great.


----------



## sb127

We have Ron Rybak and he is great!!!


----------



## Magic4Four

Steve Tinn


----------



## tfc3rid

Mark Halvorsen


----------



## SandyCA

SandyCA said:


> We had Jerre Wegner - she was great!



I think you forgot about me, Jerre Wegners' my guide too.


----------



## GANUT4WDW

Our guide is Betty Prikryl.


----------



## sweetinmaine

We have Bernard Lebeaupin...Great to work with...and very efficient...


----------



## disyady

Ours is Dave Kreutzer.


----------



## JimmyMartin

Nick Tamborino


----------



## pit303

Ours is Amil Arroyo


----------



## eileenrow

Jim McCoy - what a nice person


----------



## amartel9

Ken Bradshaw is the best!  He was referred to us, and we loved him!!


----------



## njanimalkingdom

Ron Ryback. He was helpful & friendly. We did everything over the phone & met him on out 1st trip home.


----------



## soldiermedic02

Mine is Tim Grabman

We are proud AKV memebers


----------



## DisneyCruisin'

Gerry Castello is ours.


----------



## sixisenough

Diane Ciesk from the 
Doorway to Dreams in 
chicago.  She has been fabulous!!


----------



## MagicMouseketeers

Frank Perez is our guide


----------



## ORD2KOA

Byron Helgeson - he's absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Duane

Tony Heard


----------



## Flitter

Jenna is our guide.


----------



## kato0627

Jenna is our guide too!!


----------



## dvcmike

Hi,

Amil Arroyo is our guide has been for awhile since Betty Pleasant left.

Mike
DVC Member since 1993


----------



## thepops

AKLFan3 said:


> Our guide is Maribella Quinones.  She is really helpful and great at answering our DVC questions.



Maribella is ours too! She's a sweetheart!


----------



## bluenosemickey

Nick Tamberino


----------



## lordnamis

I have Glen Wilson


----------



## DisneyBride'03

We have Linda Scolaro


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Jim McCoy


----------



## Flyerfan

David Miller


----------



## mykidsintow

Mark Webb for us.


----------



## #1DisneylandFan

Lisa DeRosa from DLR for us


----------



## PutnamDS

Our guide is Chris Mansour.  He always returns my calls and is very helpful.


----------



## allaboutmm

Bernard is our guide. We are just starting to get to know him (just booked our first trip home), seems nice.


----------



## Princess Tink

David Ferguson is our guide since Linda Streetman retired.


----------



## JCLNJ

Jim McCoy


----------



## wilckob

We had Byron Helguson.  Absolutely great experience with him!


----------



## pongoperdigirl

Patti Douglas for us!!


----------



## BCV2002

Nick Tamberino, he is the best!!!  My DDad and DM got points from him in 2000 and my DH and I in 2002.  From all of our family add-ons and recommendations, I'm surprised he's not retired on his own island by now.


----------



## tammymacb

Bernard will be my guide.  

My sister DVCnewgirl, called him to ask him a question for me ( for when my ROFR finally comes through ) and to ask him if he could be my guide.  Apparently, I talked to him in 2003 and he's already got me on my list.  Quite the coi ncidence..


----------



## DoOverDreams

Our guide, Catherine Leahy, is very nice.  However, we just went down on President's day weekend for our first trip home at SSR.  I called her up before we came down to let her know and she was very nice and wanted to see us while we were there.  It was great to see her again, she gave us big hugs and was so sweet.


----------



## LoveMyDisneyCats

Chris Mansour is our guide.


----------



## Micmaniac

Rolland Lammers - Just did a small add-on yesterday.  Total time: about 5 minutes.


----------



## starwood

Mike Brunson was our guide but I got a call last week from a Cesar somebody that he was our new guide and Mike got a promotion to management of the DL sales department.


----------



## veenstra56

Our guide is Suzie Farnsworth.


----------



## stopher1

Our guide is Theresa Seitz.


----------



## Lancer

Micheal Johnson is my Guide for the AKv.

ps. How to you get the DVC resorts picture for your signature?


----------



## Donald is #1

Lancer said:


> Micheal Johnson is my Guide for the AKv.
> 
> ps. How to you get the DVC resorts picture for your signature?



Go to this website DVC signature pictures and pick one that you like.   Next, right click and select properties.  Then copy the address and place it in your signature.


----------



## Lancer

Thanks Donald is #1,

And I thought progress peaked with frozen pizza!


----------



## AndyJohn1

We've got Nelida Mora in the Anaheim office.  She's great!


----------



## minniemoms

AndyJohn1

We love Neilda she is our guide too. I don't think I have seen her name on here. she is fabulous.


----------



## marieNJkitty

Our guide is Todd Bearden.

He just sold us AKV!


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

Tony Heard


----------



## AInWonderland

Celeste Chaffaut


----------



## dj420okw

Gib McCain - Great Guy and Superb Guide


----------



## TiszBear

Lisa DeRosa is my guide.  Love her!! She is truly amazing.


----------



## gwmom

Steve Timm


----------



## kde175

Glen Wilson...seems to be fine so far...I haven't had much need to talk to him since we closed on our points.


----------



## lugnut33

billmac50 said:


> Joan Lane for me.  Very responsive if ever a question.  Otherwise leaves us alone.  Just the type of salesperson you'd want.




Joan is mine and she darn well better be able to get us some Kingdom Tower points, since that's the only place I'll be  buying at.  Otherwise, no DVC for me!!


----------



## musical2

Brandon Duke is mine.


----------



## Humphrey53209

amartel9 said:


> Ken Bradshaw is the best!  He was referred to us, and we loved him!!



Tried to call Ken Bradshaw to transact an add-on and was told he is no longer with DVC. Was reassigned to Jim McCoy who was terrific.

Regards,
Humphrey53209


----------



## shemp1

Michelle McAlister


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Raphael ????? back in 1998


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

we are brand new to DVC our guide is Gerry Castello. He is really nice so far.


----------



## rstackjd

Ours was Doug Rapp - never met him in person but he was very helpful and responsive on the phone when we talked and decided to buy.


----------



## themooch

Brand new to DVC....Scot McDonald is our guide.


----------



## frodgeslovedisney

We are new also...Ray Collier is our guide.


----------



## Rock'n Robin

We just bought and our guide was Bill Wroe, who is from Ohio like we are which endeared him to me immediately.  He is a really nice guy.
Robin M.


----------



## elderfam

We LOVE  our guide Jim McCoy!  From day one he has been outstanding.  You get the sense that he loves disney and dvc.  One of my favorite things about him is that he respects our privacy and wishes.  When we first thought about buying in, we contacted him got the information we wanted and asked him to never call us.  That if we felt pushed at all we wouldnt buy.  My husband did the research, worked out the numbers and when we were ready we called him.  
Since then we have added on 3 times and introduced him to friends who are /have thought about dvc. We try to see him once a year or so just to thank him.

Kudos to JIM!


----------



## petbren

Please add me to_* Mike Brunson:*_.
He was quite nice, but I must say, I was an easy sale.
I had already researched my purchase to death (thanks to all of you ), so basically, I called and said, I want this, can you do it 

With a couple of quick questions from me, it was done.

I must say, it's one of the best things I have ever done. 

With two trips under our belt, the latest 3 weeks ago at AKV,I am seriously thinking of phoning Mike to get the details of this new AKV incentive thing straightened out and decide about an add-on.
I do have more than a few questions about this incentive thing though


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

We did have Hassan Jahanmiry (I'm glad we don't any longer, as he really steered us wrong and we never heard from him again), but we now have Julie Vivas, but haven't dealt with her at all.

Not that we'll make the list! I see it hasn't been updated since December 2006, altho I'm not surprised...what a huge undertaking that list is!


----------



## coasterbob

Ron Brumbaugh, an easy-going gentelman...............


----------



## toocherie

I don't believe this list is being updated anymore . . . . the last edit on the first post was in 2006 . . . . .


----------



## Peggy Jean

Add us to Mike Brunson, bought on DCL a couple of years ago.  DH has been bugging me for do this for YEARS and I finally gave in.  SHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Don't tell him he was right.


----------



## bksaffle

We have Jerre Wegner, but also have used Roland while on DCL and getting some more points.


----------



## MJGirl

I originally posted myself as Mike Brunson, however, I just learned that Mike has moved up to the Anaheim sales.  My new guide is Nick Cotton (sp?).  Has anyone else had the same change?


----------



## Laura24

I wanted to just say, Judy Kaufman..class of '98. I have never actually met her, our transactions were done via phone.


----------



## Laura24

ooppssyy...what did I do!!!Sorry.


----------



## popstar7867

our guide is Bill Berghoefer!!!!!


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Our guide is Ayanna Davis, we're meeting her in June when we take our tour. Very helpful, calls back when we call and miss her!


----------



## lichevyguy

we had Brad Smith as our guide last month , he was wonderful , and vey low pressure which is one of the reason i think we bought from him , very laid back , nice guy , cant wait till i can afford to add on , yup already . ..I LOVE THIS PLACE


----------



## pthuhges2

We have Niicki McKinney and she is wonderfullly cool!


----------



## Luv4Disney

Ours is Nick Tamberino and he's great!


----------



## mommylo

Our guide is Ron Rumborough.  He is a really nice guy, professional and not pushy.


----------



## Dodie

Our guide is Gib McCain and he's been great!


----------



## disneyanimal

That's our guide, he is very nice.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

Nick Cotton. SUPER nice guy. Very accomodating and professional.


----------



## the who #3

our guide mike brunson was promoted and transferred.  he was just great.  

we now have kelly jo who is going to be just wonderful.  i have talked with her and am planning to buy kingdom towers from her.  i think she will be just as excited about that as i am.


----------



## HolidayRoad

My guide is Linda O'Grady. I bought a month ago, resale, and she has never attempted to make contact with me since we bought. I know she is my guide because the people at MS told me she was the first time I called them with a question. I'm thinking that since I bought resale she really doesn't care to much for us, too bad because we are talking about an add-on, oh well I'll find a different guide.


----------



## kidcoos3

Michelle McAlister.  She's been great.

I had no idea there were so many guides.


----------



## biolabetty

We took the tour in Florida, then went home the next day to California and bought at Disneyland.  So we have 2 guides, one from Florida, Nancy Gray, and one from California, Fernando Molina.  Nancy emails us on a regular basis, and Fernando calls me and is very patient with all of my questions.


----------



## Markeymouses

Mark Webb he sure makes it fun!


----------



## NJ Goofy

Our guide is Bernard.

Even though I do all the planning, my wife is the one who always speaks to him.


----------



## HolidayRoad

HolidayRoad said:


> My guide is Linda O'Grady. I bought a month ago, resale, and she has never attempted to make contact with me since we bought. I know she is my guide because the people at MS told me she was the first time I called them with a question. I'm thinking that since I bought resale she really doesn't care to much for us, too bad because we are talking about an add-on, oh well I'll find a different guide.


Thought this was a bit weird I got a call from my guide tonight after posting on this thread. I really do believe it was more than a coincidence. I mean it's been a month since I bought and I've heard nothing, even when I said something to MS. Then today I see this thread, post my post and tonight she calls!?!?!?!


----------



## oakmanner

Just bought into DVC on our April/May trip to WDW.  Our guide is Michael Cramer.  Super nice, not too pushy, just what I'd expect from Disney.  Highly recommend!!

Dennis-


----------



## PrettyKitties

Doug Rapp is my guide - nice guy!


----------



## knocker

Nancy Barbee


----------



## tomandrobin

knocker said:


> Nancy Barbee



Nancy is our guide too! She is super and has always been there for us.


----------



## figmentfan0724

we have doug rapp and we absoutly love him!


----------



## disneylvrnMS

Larissa Pendergrast is our guide.


----------



## pridwynn

Lancer said:


> Micheal Johnson is my Guide for the AKv.
> 
> ps. How to you get the DVC resorts picture for your signature?


He's our guide too! We just bought last month


----------



## hlyntunstl

Celeste Chaffaut, answering my crazy questions since 1993 (especially impressive since I didn't purchase until 2003).


----------



## Silver Queen

We just purchased on April 14 and Tim Grabman is our guide.  We enjoyed working with him.


----------



## goldenears

Our guide is Michael Johnson, but I don't see him on the list.  He was wonderful to work with.  Did I miss him on the list???


----------



## goldenears

woops...pressed submit twice and don't know how to delete.


----------



## katemomto3

We have Tim Grabman...


----------



## treeface

We have James Stinson III.  He is terrific.


----------



## paulh

Jenna Mazza is our guide whe had her before she got married
Paulh


----------



## disneynoob08

we have susan saunders


----------



## Chickkypoo

I have Bill Fuqua


----------



## STAYC18

I have Larry Hope


----------



## TifffanyD

We have Ron Brumbaugh. We bought resale and I guess just got assigned to him. I saw a few people mention him and that he is nice and low key - I'm happy to hear that! We don't plan on adding on yet so we might not have much contact with him


----------



## Sarahtink

We have Hubert Van Alphen ...


----------



## pogopossum

new guide for us. mike brunson got promoted to leadership team and now our guide us cindy landry. she called and left a real nice message of introduction.


----------



## ahalla

Our guide was Jenna Mazza and she has been great!!


----------



## kmurawski

Ours is Carol DAngelo and she's swell!


----------



## beccasmom

Judy Kauffman.....what a sweetie!!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

We previously had Michael Lewis, but he left at least 6 monts ago and we have been guideless!

I got a call last week from our new guide who is located in the Doorway to Dreams in Schaumburg, IL.

LuAnne Elmore is our guide and she was awesome!

P.S.  We added on 50 more points the next day!  Thanks LuAnne for prompting my hustand.


----------



## DSW96

My guide back in 2000 was Diane Henry, just a wonderful stunning woman. Great person.


----------



## dnoyes

Our guide is Mike Johnson and I got his name right here on the Dis DVC board. If you like a low key laid back guy that can answer any question you ask give him a call. He knows Disney DVC inside out. He made it fun and after all, that's what this is all about isn't it???


----------



## disneymotherof3

Our guide is Nick Tamberrino.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Our guide is Randy Kruger.  Such a sweetie and always made us feel like he had all the time in the world to answer our questions.  Never any pressure to buy.


----------



## bsusanmb

Bruce Douglas, laid back and easy going DVC salesman.


----------



## pilgrimr

Our guide is also Michael Johnson and he was very helpful and made the purchase procedure very painless.


----------



## mykidsintow

Mark Webb - he has been great!


----------



## nittany89

is Doug Rapp.  Just purchased at AKV


----------



## Brave teacher

Todd Bearden...love him!!!!


----------



## masman

Our guide is Roland Lammers.  He's the man.  No pressure, but always there if we need him....


----------



## tiggerrulz

Ken Houston is ours.


----------



## Bichon Barb

Glen Wilson


----------



## GILL-WDW

Kelly Jo Williamson is our guide...  we have never met her but I did talk to her on the phone once and she seemed really nice


----------



## KELLY

We had Mary Mannix.  She left came back and I believe has left again.  We have a new guide Marlene Levin.  She called us back in Feb we added on this past weekend.  Nothing to do with her calling us but we needed more points the 160 we bought weren't enough.


----------



## cincinmouse

Betty Prikryl


----------



## buckeyebill1995

James Stinson -- he is great!


----------



## bearbear

Ken Houston is ours. hoping to be talking to him soon about an add on.

Bearbear


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Kathryn Leonard- very nice! Got us our VWL in about a 10 minute phone call with the points and use year I wanted.


----------



## MrsM

We also have Larissa Prendergrast.  She has been very nice when we have dealt with her, but she has never contacted us unless we've called her first.


----------



## fedexreg

Our guide is Ron Brumbaugh. We toured in March of 2007 and bought AKV this past week. He was extremely patient with us while we took the steps necessary to fit the DVC into our budget.  We are extremely pleased and looking forward to our first trip!!


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

Our guide is Marybella Quinones.


----------



## huey578

Our guide is Audrey Celora.


----------



## dudleydog

bill fuqua, good guy knows his stuff.


----------



## HayGan

Byron Helgeson


----------



## mopee3

Bernard Lebeaupin is ours.

mo


----------



## DVC Mike

ClarabelleCowFan said:


> Our guide is Maribella Quinones.


 
Same here!


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

DVC Mike said:


> Same here!



We're stopping by to see her tomorrow at SSR and talk about an add-on at AKV.  I just love her accent!

She is great.


----------



## Hygiene99

> Kelly Joe Williamson: Mickmse2002, simpilotswife, Megangel31, greenban, LUVMICKEY, Alexander, SpoonfulofSugar, debloco, yasuern, BCV2003, VMS, TepFam



We also have KJ


----------



## madge62

We just bought into SSR on May 14.  Our guide is James Lewis, a really nice young guy.


----------



## Cap

What's a Guide?  We've been members since 2001 with contracts at BW, VB, and HH.  Other than selling us the initial contract, what does a guide do?


----------



## Nftysqrt

We have AnnMarie El Haj and absolutly love her!!!!


----------



## shortypots

I had Maribella. Very disappointed with her. She wanted us to close on a date that worked for her not us. She tried telling us she wouldn't get any commission if we didn't close with her. We found out she got 50%. We ended up closing with Jeannine. Really liked her!


----------



## mmcguire

Betty Prickyl is our guide


----------



## OKWMEMBER

We had Ken Bradshaw but he left DVC. As of now, we don't have a DVC Rep.


----------



## OKWMEMBER

30 minutes after I posted here I got a call from our new DVC Guide! They saw the post and contacted her!!! Her name is Cathy Leahy and we can't wait to meet her after the Member Cruise.

I'm feelin' the Magic!!!


----------



## Lampman

I think he has been there forever..... probably ate lunch with Walt and Roy on a regular basis....


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

OKWMEMBER said:


> 30 minutes after I posted here I got a call from our new DVC Guide! They saw the post and contacted her!!! Her name is Cathy Leahy and we can't wait to meet her after the Member Cruise.
> 
> I'm feelin' the Magic!!!



DVC reads the boards???????

In that case - "Hi Maribella!"     Your summer "do" looks fabulous.


----------



## BONZO

*Bobby Corsello*

Lovely guy if you can get a word in edge ways! - LOL

I think he gets a lot of us Brit's to deal with.


----------



## patriotsfan

Edwin Mastrapa


----------



## Roxy217

Our DVC guide is Betty Prikryl. She is so great. We recommended her to family members as well as friends and a few have become members. She always sends us the "specials" that are going on and there is never any preasure. . .We love her! BTW, if you get to read this Betty, we will send more pictures from our vacations soon!


----------



## ebcr20

Her name is Catherine Leahy - we purchased last August at AKV.


----------



## JanaD

Byron Helgeson is our guide - although I don't believe we have ever spoken to him!


----------



## bonybroad

We just pruchased SSR in April. He was very nice.
Bryan Chambers


----------



## glennbo123

We have Gib McCain.


----------



## leise

We have Byron Helguson, and he seems full of pixie dust on the phone.....


----------



## JackieB2008

Our guide is Roland Lammars, we recently purchased SSR.


----------



## jbthi

Byron Helgeson is our guide.


----------



## farmboy

Here's another guide that's not listed..... George Rey. We bought into AKV from him last fall.  Recently we called and found that he has left, so our new guide is Steve Tinn set to meet him when we go back this fall.

PS love this thread.... great idea.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Carol Ann DeAngelo

BTW, it looks like the list in the 1st post hasn't been updated since 12/06.     Is there an updated list somewhere?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Carol Ann DeAngelo
> 
> BTW, it looks like the list in the 1st post hasn't been updated since 12/06.     Is there an updated list somewhere?



I noticed that too.  Maybe someone can volunteer to update somehow??


----------



## lpga83

I just joined last week and I added on more points this week!   I love my guide too!  LuAnn Elmore at Disney's Doorway to Dreams in Illinois is the best guide to have.  She knows her stuff and made the process so much fun...hence why I added more.  I almost wish I could adopt her and take her with me on vacation cause she was a blast!   Thanks LuAnn and I'll be talking to you soon!


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

I love Doorway To Dreams!  It's a little piece of DVC we can visit that's just 20 minutes away instead of the mother ship 1,000 miles away!

I also love the little giftys they give my kids and me when we stop by there.  We've received the DVC coloring book, DVC Christmas ornament, DTDreams mouse ears, DTDreams Mickey icon luggage tags, DTDreams sports bag, DTDreams ice scraper, etc.


----------



## Figment2

Since Greg Coots is no longer with DVC, I'm now with Jenna Mazza.

Cyn


----------



## Jambo!

Another family here with Byron Helgeson as our guide.  Very nice man, and GREAT about returning phone calls quickly!


----------



## albertagirl

New to the boards and to DVC!  We bought at SSR this month and Niki Aumiller was our Guide.  She was great.


----------



## CDNTech

Annmarie El Haj is our guide.  She was/is fantastic to work with.  I'm not totally sure what the guide's role is now that we've purchased.  We just booked our first trip home for Feb'09 and just did it by calling the 800 number.


----------



## xipetotec

Chalk another up for Nick Tamberino. Very friendly, and very helpful.


----------



## murphyjh

Ours is Judy Kaufman.


----------



## COASTERQUEEN

Kelly Jo Williamson.  She is very nice, but we don't hear from her too often.


----------



## MinnieMeg

Tim Grabman


----------



## kgc07

My guide is Anne Middlemiss


----------



## Merilyn

Judy Kaufman is my guide. She isn't my original one but we have had her for years.


----------



## Tigger24U

Frank Perez is our guide.

TTFN!!


----------



## jdg345

Has this thread been updated?  The first post looks pretty dated?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

jdg345 said:


> Has this thread been updated?  The first post looks pretty dated?



Yeah, thats come up a few times and just a couple of posts back. Apparently the list is no longer being updated, but its still nice to see who everyone has as their guide.


----------



## jdg345

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> Yeah, thats come up a few times and just a couple of posts back. Apparently the list is no longer being updated, but its still nice to see who everone has as their guide.



Awww ... Shucks!  Maybe someone can volunteer to take it over?  Would the mods allow it?


----------



## wehavesix

Susan Schell is our guide


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

LoveMyDisneyCats said:


> Chris Mansour is our guide.



Chris is our guide, too.  He did the tour with us last August, so it was nice to be able to ask for him when we were ready to buy a couple of weeks ago.  So far things have gone well!  We're supposed to close June 21ish.


----------



## TandT

Bobby Corsello was ours!!


----------



## TandT

Bobby Corsello for us!!!


----------



## Prinny27

We have Kelly Jo Williamson!


----------



## momx2

We just bought on 5/21 and have Bill Fuqua.


----------



## Hunclemarco

Our guide is Humberto Santos.  He has helped us a lot.


----------



## MIDisFan

Our original guide was Mike Brunson but since he was promoted we were reassigned. It was odd because DW was on the home phone with Al Lewis and I was on my cell phone with Ceasar Montoya(spelling?) at the same time and both were telling us that they were our new guides. Needless to say I thought something fishy was going on so I came straight to the DIS to get any info. In the end, Al Lewis is our guide. DW said she was very nice. I guess I'll find out when I do an add on.


----------



## dopeyone

We bought in April. Steve Tinn is our guide. He seems nice enough. Got a nice thank you card from him.


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

Although we are not memebers.....yet....Celeste is our guide.  Though on our last trip we did the tour with Niki Aumiller.  Both have been very helpful and professional.  We were about 2 minutes from buying during our trip in November, but financial common sense got the better of us and we will be buying this fall.


----------



## Hanover

MIDisFan said:


> Our original guide was Mike Brunson but since he was promoted we were reassigned. It was odd because DW was on the home phone with Al Lewis and I was on my cell phone with Ceasar Montoya(spelling?) at the same time and both were telling us that they were our new guides. Needless to say I thought something fishy was going on so I came straight to the DIS to get any info. In the end, Al Lewis is our guide. DW said she was very nice. I guess I'll find out when I do an add on.



Mike was our original guide too and we were reassigned to Megan Moriarity. She's called us about 4 times the last 2 months just to speak to both me and DH, to make sure we got her new contact information she sent and to see if we had any questions, needs, etc.


----------



## miste76

I'm in the process of purchasing...

Catherine Leahy is our guide and she was assigned to us because she is my parent's guide.  I don't see her name yet, I guess we're special!!!!


----------



## BigEeyore

We have Bernard Lebeupoin (not sure how he spells his last name)


----------



## sskem96

Our guide is Laurie Bailie.


----------



## NH Disney Mom

Hanover said:


> Mike was our original guide too and we were reassigned to Megan Moriarity. She's called us about 4 times the last 2 months just to speak to both me and DH, to make sure we got her new contact information she sent and to see if we had any questions, needs, etc.




Megan is our guide too..we think she is great


----------



## kdepot

Ours Is Mario Ramirez  very nice and polite


----------



## chepic

We bought in Jan. 1997 with Julie Hughs-Vivas....she is such a wonderful person.


----------



## DVC Eric

Linda O'Grady is our guide.


----------



## lah3hh

We have Susan Schell and love her to death!  Started with her when she was in HH sales office.  Stayed with her when she headed down to Orlando.  Now she is out West and works out of her home part time.  I think she is absolutely the best.  ALWAYS calls you back even if it doesn't involve a sale at the moment.

When you take care of your members in the way she does...she deserves only the best to come her way.  She is a very good example of the Disney difference!!


----------



## twinmom

Ours is Kim Moore but we bought from the timeshare store so I have never talked to this person that I can remember.


----------



## ibela

Our is Kelly Jo Williamson and we think she's great. Very patient, helpful, and nice all the time!


----------



## wildernessDad

David Miller is my guide!


----------



## KennySC

Byron Helgeson is our guide


----------



## rgoulette2

Mike Johnson - He was not bad but when he was on vacation we worked with Megan and I think I would like he much more.


----------



## Mickeypal1

Derek Deboer is our guide.  He is at the Doorways to Dreams store.  He is wonderful.  I have to say that everyone that I have met at that store is wonderful.


----------



## paulh

this post is never been updated for a few years so why post to it
Paulh


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

paulh said:


> this post is never been updated for a few years so why post to it
> Paulh



That's been brought up several times through the thread already.  I don't think anyone really cares that its not updated, its still just nice to hear who other people have and what their experience with them was.


----------



## paulh

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> That's been brought up several times through the thread already.  I don't think anyone really cares that its not updated, its still just nice to hear who other people have and what their experience with them was.


----------



## ChristieK0310

My guide is Nick Tamberino

Found him very helpful and always answered all my questions.

Christie


----------



## jdvm

I smile whenever I see this thread because it reminds me of how I met my business partner, Brian Whitt.  He was my guide way back in 1992 when I bought into DVC which was just Old Key West at the time.  Brian and I liked each other as soon as we met and stayed in touch, getting together for dinner or a drink on many of our visits.  I just sort of knew that we would work together one day.  When OKW sold out, he moved to Boardwalk and was then transferred to Hilton Head to train guides when that resort opened and eventually left DVC.  

When I decided to start Owner's Locker, the call went out to Brian and now we see each other every day.  Both of us working so that folks like you can enjoy DVC even more.  Fate.

John


----------



## jdg345

I offered to maintain it, but the OP did not respond.  

That said, what's the best way to get a guide switch?


----------



## maciec

we use to have Kim Moore, but switched to Michael Cramer


----------



## BamaEd1

Edwin Mastrapa.  He's a great guy and was the perfect guide for us!


----------



## snowdrift7

Julie Hughes-Vivas is our guide. Julie's great. We joined in May 1996 when OKW was the only on-site DVC resort so i've been speaking with her for a long time. Julie always calls when we're in the world to see how we're enjoying our vacation.


----------



## dvcdad64

Juan Santana is our guide.


----------



## TheGeddings

Our guide is Randy Cook and he is awesome.  He is very dedicated & dvc educated.


----------



## dvc at last !

Our guide is Jim McCoy he is the Best !

He is friendly, helpful, always returns calls and
he knows his stuff  !


----------



## marshmallow

Our guide is Jum Marshall here in So CAL


----------



## cidhw95

My guide is William "Bill" Wroe.


----------



## rcgal2

Our guide is Linda Scolaro


----------



## Disney Spaz

Our guide is Amil Arroyo


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Glen Wilson was our Guide...We took the tour back in Feb....no pressure, very nice...i followed up 2 months later he answered more questions for me..i waited till June and called him again and he was so pleasant and helpful...we bought AKV and all he promised was included in contract.  He was very professional and extremely patient.


----------



## bob_and_dawn

Randy Kruger for us  He has always been very helpful,

Dawn


----------



## Mouse511

Has the list on the front page not been updated in a while ?/

When we went on our tour we had Edwin Mastrapa - we liked him - but were wondering if he still was a guide or if we need to find a new one ???


----------



## Donald is #1

Mouse511 said:


> Has the list on the front page not been updated in a while ?/



No, I don't think that it has been updated in over a year.


----------



## Love That Mouse

Ray Collier is our guide!  He was (and still is) fantastic!  Our highest recommendation!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Mouse511 said:


> Has the list on the front page not been updated in a while ?/
> 
> When we went on our tour we had Edwin Mastrapa - we liked him - but were wondering if he still was a guide or if we need to find a new one ???



Did you buy into DVC?  If so and he was your assigned guide, Disney would have assigned you a new one if/when Edwin left, you just call up and they will tell you who your new guide is.


----------



## honeymo78

Steve Tinn is our guide, even though we technically bought from Gibb since Steve was out sick.  Steve has been great so far answering all my random questions and redoing our contract when we changed our mind about how many points we needed.  The fed ex package goes back to disney tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ldbrown318

Jim McCoy is our guide. He helped us out a ton when we bought in back in Feb.


----------



## Bizneo

Andrew Hicks,  very nice and strait forward.


----------



## corky441

Since I bought re-sale, I never met a guide. Just recently I got an e-mail from DVC member services letting me know that my guide is Carol Ann Deangelo. She has called me once just to introduce heerself. She seems very nice.


----------



## dnoyes

goldenears said:


> Our guide is Michael Johnson, but I don't see him on the list.  He was wonderful to work with.  Did I miss him on the list???



He was ours too, still don't see his name


----------



## prettypixie

Judy Kaufman, I was lucky enough to have a wonder guide like Judy. She held my hand for 3 yrs....


----------



## PKK/MJK

Our guide is Dave Kreutzer!   GREAT guy!   He  has years of experience and REALLY knows DVC.


----------



## kayla87

We have Theresa Seitz.

We found it kind of ironic that the lady who helped us at our presentation was a fellow Hoosier!  She almost didn't sell to us as DH and I both attended Purdue, and she is an IU grad


----------



## Lynn5700

Oh I have Steven Fisher  My mom is friends with his brother so that is how I got him


----------



## TEK224

I have Byron Helgeson.  Seems very nice.  I called to schedule an appt. when I was going to WDW because I knew I was going to buy.  Byron was going to be away, so I was set up with Karen Guyder.  She was very nice and helpful, too.  Did my add-on with Byron.

Terri


----------



## JESW

We also have James Stinson III   

Jill


----------



## Mahusky

Linda O'Grady for Mahusky


----------



## georgemoe

Bobby Corsello


----------



## moredisneyplease

No one listed my guide:  LInda Duran in CA!  She's the best!!


----------



## Ducky4Disney

Patti Douglas is our guide, very nice lady.  Haven't had a ton of contact with her other than the 2 contracts we purchased through her.

D4D


----------



## marlogood

Larry Hope is ours...we try to touch base with him when we are visiting Disney!


----------



## desmar9

Our guide is Linda Scolaro and she's been great! Hey, she convinced my husband while he sat there with his arms crossed the whole time - she's good in my book!


----------



## grandpamickey

Our Guide is Catherine Leahy. She is great, always returns our calls. Just called us this week to let us know of member incentives. I found out that DVC has referral incentives.


----------



## STAYC18

i have larry hope


----------



## poohj80

Bill Fuqua here, but have never spoken with him.  He was assigned to us when our initial guide left.


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

.


----------



## Ben Pearce

We have Carol Ann DeAngelo.  I have only spoke to her a few times but that's because everything went so smoothly.


----------



## jujashmom

I had Dave Kreutzer when I owned DVC a few years back...now we have Kelly Jo Williamson with our new purchase!


----------



## Sojas3

Frank Perez


----------



## PADISFAM

Betty Prikryl


----------



## wulfekamp

Randy Kruger


----------



## senator74

Jim McCoy is our guide.  First met him in Sept 2000, talked to him several times over the years until finally joining in sept 2006. He was great the entire time!


----------



## skymike99

Audrey Celoria is our guide and she is wonderful, a model Disney employee!


----------



## dis2cruise

we have Nick Tamberino


----------



## janni518

Brad Smith - my kids for some reason find him hysterical.


----------



## bannermouse

Jenna Mazza is my guide.

bannermouse


----------



## Ms. WDW

Julie Vivas is ours.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Wow...I never realized there were so many guides!  I thought there was maybe a dozen or so and that was it.


----------



## Laneychris

We have Nick Tamberino, in the process of buying.


----------



## cogero

Marlene Levin is our guide and she was so super sweet and it was so fun to have another NYer show us around


----------



## MaleficentFan

DH and I have the same guide as my parents... we bought in at the same time... Catherine Leahy


----------



## LadyKay

Ours is not listed. We have Michael Johnsosn.


----------



## disneyistheone

Marlene Levin


----------



## eeyore0616

Our guide is Randy Kruger


----------



## mgilmer

You can add me under Michelle McAlister


----------



## djmeen

Our guide is the _Evil Dr. Megan Moriarty._
 


Well actually, she's quite nice.  Shame really.  Such a perfect name for a super-intelligent evil scientist!


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

We have a new guide named Mike Collier.

He called and was very nice.


----------



## MinnieLee

Byron Helgeson. We bought in 2001. Nice guy and easy to work with.


----------



## NedsTJ

You can add me to David Miller's list.  Decent enough fellow, havn't had an opportunity to deal with him again since purchasing though.


----------



## pnyltwk

is Susie Farnsworth.  We have added on twice and she has always been very helpful.


----------



## thisisthelife

We had Bob Williams back in 1996 when we first bought into Key West but when he passed away Nick Tamberino (sp) took his place and has since sold us on BW, BCV, and AKV.


----------



## Michaeljsz

Jerre Wagner was our guide.


----------



## dbprimeaux

Michael Johnson


----------



## Budahman

We have *Brad Smith*.


----------



## bbluvsdis

we have Celeste Chaffaut and she has been very nice. We haven't dealt with her that much but have been pleased with her.


----------



## monorailfan65

Hubert Van Alphen


----------



## PEANUT1

Michael Johnson


----------



## RLevy29

Judy Kauffman


----------



## supersuperwendy

Larissa Prendergast...she is super sweet!!!


----------



## Steamboat Girlie

When we actually bought DVC, we toured and bought with Roland Lammers.  But we had toured with someone called Karen in 05, and spoke with someone called Celeste over the phone in 04.  
As you can see we were thinking about purchasing DVC for several years!  
But now when I get any emails or mailers, it always says our guide is Roland.  I guess he got the commission because we purchased the day we were with him.  Not really sure though.


----------



## scr1084

Edwin is definitely still a guide with DVC


----------



## donaldseeyore

Ours is Michael Cramer as well.  Super nice guy!!!!


----------



## DVC-LEROY

We have Julie Hughes-Vivas...wouldn't be considering more without her!


----------



## PSL

We have Linda Scolaro


----------



## Disneycouple99

Nick Cotton.  Super nice and really helpful.


----------



## moredisneyplease

Where is the fabulous Linda Duran in CA??  I love her!


----------



## Tikihula

We just signed up today with Gib McCain.


----------



## drummer1616

Good Ol Gal said:


> I've always wondered if anyone else had the same guide as me... so I decided to make a list!
> 
> So, who's your guide?
> 
> So far there are *108 guides * and *882 DISers*! listed!​
> 
> 
> 
> Guides names are in red, DISers are in blue​
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Pierce: KLEONARD, VWL2001, cathydisneynut
> 
> 
> Amil Arroyo: goofylarry46, Disneylovers, DVC Daisy, Tiger926, dvc-NE, RoyalCinderella, zackspal, MAGICFOR2, tootsiemolly, myfairygodmother
> 
> 
> Amy Colbert:
> 
> 
> Anne Middlemiss: Purrrrfecta, loribell, almousefan, Jamian
> 
> 
> Annmarie El Haj: aero99
> 
> 
> Arnot Garcia: mkymouse1928
> 
> 
> Bernard Lebeaupin: 100th happy haunt, off to neverland, MomsGoneGoofy, nezy, amandaC, LilMamiBella, nursetink, Tinky, patiruss, RoyalCanadian, dvcnewgirl, mlill, mrmom456, mnasf, chiefDVC, CraigDVC, brasey, LTDaveCass, mnasf, JENR, 50 years Too!
> 
> 
> Betty Prikryl: calypso*a*go-go, KelNottAt, slimplaw, gjw007, goofy4tink, ForTheLoveofDisney, DisneyDreams18, carolina yankee, SCDizneyDawn, KarenB, DIGGER68, JustineMarie, MQuara, gothmommie, Pluto4Pres, Stitch1404, DiznNut, tazleiten12, CPTJAK, POOH&PIGLET, randy55, bcsmom, mickey mouse lover
> 
> 
> Bill Berghoefer: maureenann, Dina
> 
> 
> Bill Fuqua: Lindamary123, PBader, DE2Disney, MILLZ, Starr W.
> 
> 
> Bill Rowe: DisFamily2006, Rellim
> 
> 
> Bill Wahl: KandiB47, Mrs Potato Head, fasttrakphil, KS Jeff, dianeschlicht,
> 
> 
> Bobby Corsello: mark&sue, SleepatDVC, zalansky, Showe, kellydizfan, nzdisneymom, SStJean, mrsjar, DVC2000V, mic KY mouses
> 
> 
> Brad Smith:harra
> 
> 
> Brandon Duke: SoThisIsLove, Hollymom1229, Moose for Sprite, T.E. Yeary, paults, ont/ohana, Twigs, goofynme, Wilderness
> 
> 
> Brian Sullivan: Dziadzi, sap1227, BobNed, keishashadow, Daddio, kritter, LOVETHATMOUSE, Entropy, loucrew
> 
> 
> Bruce Douglas: SueBill, deerh, pbharris4, katedrew94, Buzz's Buddy, lsutigger2, gazeborob, Archie Andrews, momoflizandains, ryley26, goofydad99, wdw4life, DVC Grammy, booger73, Ed T
> 
> 
> Byron Helgeson: Gail & Joe, Tooneric, Lasrnw, JimC, lulu71, Bella2000, Luckymommyx2, rogerram, JackDiznee, monorail express, disnutt, Ms.Mouse, lisareniff, twotoohappy, LarryM, wyodan, wvalx, isyt, pb4ugo, jaysue, denecarter, Boston5602, Disneymagicfor4, gtrist4life, DisneyMAINEiac, lenshanem, elgerber, quickennerd, MinnieMe67, tink2020, LisaAP, Inkmahm, Pocahantas, drommer0, Noelle, KristineN
> 
> 
> Carol Ann DeAngelo: akghutton, AFMom, Pootle, disneychick05, loveswdw, granmanh603, dgaston, Califgirl, disney junky, NYCDVClover2000, beachblanket, bags6490, Daveydave74, chorlick, Snoopygirl, kangaroodle
> 
> 
> Celeste Chaffaut: Deesknee, BCVOwner2002, Deesknee, LVSWL, outlndr, Barreras Family, JoeEpcotRocks, Tinkerbell58, TNCarole, droberts32, Gavin&Evan, patsal, Beth, melk, wdwnut, Dennyha, JoanS., llp479, NYBlue1, Disney1fan2002, MonkeyPants, littlenicky, momtosydneyntodd, BEACHCLUBVILLAS, Judy WI, Alice Sr.
> 
> 
> Chris Mansour: bavaria, tlotgg, brianm27, jakenjess, Melynny, gcbsdad, NewJerseyDVCMembers, tn4mickey, rocperez, wdwstar, CampingCat, larry_poppins, meier56013, Coll0610, ro80, GoofyArt, LoveMyDCV2, flt431, DisneyNutMary, MrsToad, Tink03477, Steamboat Bill
> 
> 
> Darren Greenwald: Maistre Gracey
> 
> 
> Dave Kreutzer: CreditMan, Disney_Mama, DVCME, Juls, Glorydaz, BearFan, zurgswife, goofyguy1958, jekjones1558, LucyLou&BobWho, NARM Forever
> 
> 
> Dave Maharaj: yitbos96bb *no longer with DVC*
> 
> 
> David Miller: abk96, Hixski, MermaidJan
> 
> 
> Deborah Robinson: jimmytammy **promoted**
> 
> 
> Diane Henry O'Callahan: *no longer with DVC*
> 
> 
> D.J. Jordan: minnieandmickey, Lesia
> 
> 
> Doug Rapp: sz9144, tomerin, deba, Disneycatlady, officer tigger, chickie, 4Gus-Gus&Figaro, Johnnyfairplay, luvthedis, 2Princes2Princesses, Action, Lady V
> 
> 
> Edwin Rivera: Lenc324, macphrsn,  Anniegirl, Desnik, korzmom, crazy4claspooh, pamjb*no longer with DVC
> 
> 
> Edwin Mastrapa:jjpenguin
> 
> 
> Fleur Henry:goaliewife
> 
> 
> Frank Perez:javaj
> 
> 
> Fred Miranda: MJTinNH, coasterbob, Machta
> 
> 
> Gene Meadows:  *no longer a guide??*
> 
> 
> Gerry Castello: two-foxes, jdg345
> 
> 
> Gib McCain: Beca, byoung, Tine731, JoEllen, Scotch, Lisa1976, senecabeach, dtndfamily, winniedapooh, nestlejean, Cinderelli, Plutofan, Ali and boyz, smsnorthup, kkmauch, corinnak, PinkTink63, fredw, okwdreamin, explorer1977, slindamood, KristiKelly, disneymom8589, mel&me, dvc_john, goofydiz, bryanclo, alleluia5
> 
> 
> Glen Wilson: Simba's Mom, mickeyman, ceejay13, kadaten, Luvdisney, goofy370, rayelias, ksoehrlein, TiggMan, CoolDisneyCat, higleytownheros
> 
> 
> Greg Coots: garydeb, Disneyfreak92, walkena, dopey2, Disneyhappy
> 
> 
> Hassan Jahanmiry: tmt, LauraLea, DukeStreetKing, SoCalKDG, jdm dkm, justcruisin, Squidrific, luvindisneyworld **no longer with DVC**
> 
> 
> Heidi Shimke(DLR): dwelty
> 
> 
> Hubert Van Alphen: life with 3 babes, tink n pooh, cdpa4d, shellybaxter, paslea pooh, JerJan, PinotFan, diznyfanatic, Jim from Jersey
> 
> 
> Humberto Santos: 2giddy4wdw, pjpoohbear, BeverlyJ, MrsMork, Mickeydad, wendydarling826
> 
> 
> James Moore Kruuzin**no longer with DVC**
> 
> 
> James Stinson III: lor1277, Tinkerbell10403, wisbucky
> 
> 
> Jeff Jarozos: DVCconvert, mathmagic, MOMO2DK, RealMickey, RealMickeysGirl, connorlevinsmom, Madi100
> 
> 
> Jenna Mazza: dvcmbr94, rantnnravin, ralphd, katiemugs2, KJMickey, Fonzy13, nuttylawprofessor, cherylp3, disneykid4ever, vince971, hrsmom
> 
> 
> Jerre Wegner (DL): mikayla73
> 
> 
> Jim McCoy: Good Ol Gal, MinnieGril33, dvcfamily41801, wdwaholic, slmjam, gopherit, andrea9873, goofydec, Lawrence Cooper, BillPA, DrTomorrow, roelongo, Patricia721, DVC Sadie, mommystieg, kretsebr, Terry S, momsully, dvcfamily41801, swich2mac, Lora, sonogirl, sajeto, zracat, dairyou, *elaine*, jennymouse, ilovepooh, dkellumw, tvwalsh, Boardwalker, polyhm83, larrytau, LIGrumpyGirl, graygables
> 
> 
> Joan Lane:  sorcerermick, tjhsr, Scott H, karrit2000, drakethib, ZachnElli, Resqlt, RachelTori, donmil723
> 
> 
> Joaquin Alvarez: awatt,  NYMomof4, rascalmom, jenelope, pouncingpluto
> 
> 
> Juan Santana: Pooh's Pixie, LoverofDisney, Ariel8676, gabbysmom04, psharrock, weloveMickey/Minney, chatchdvc
> 
> 
> Judy Kaufman: TnRobin, SaratogaShan, justloveit, beccasmom, Tink10, spiceycat, btrim, jkovick, Doctor P, beezerdave, gamomof2, FOTM Ring Bearer, beagle744, cgcw, NE14DisneyWorld?, PixiePop, lauginplace199, Pa@okw95, WeLoveDVC, MAGICinMYHEART, LSB, Sal316, extraredstuff, SusieJ, JodyTG, Tabetha, allicat, daisey mae muggles, mello, Starshine, sm4987, minnie33, OKWMom, basketrn, Christine42566, DizkneeDenna, jjohnson, Mokat76
> 
> 
> Julie Hughes-Vivas: iankh, brandip22, artvandelay, Goofyhouk, kaelarad, smjj, MrShiny, tiggerzpalz, CRSNDSNY, jomik1, ClarabelleCow, Geyser Gazer, Lexxiefern, skl537, Shleby5514, Punkswife, MI mom of 3, bom_noite, mommytomy3, Didney Daddy, WDWLVR, rubbergypsy, sunking, zawisza, pixiechick, rie'smom
> 
> 
> Karen Goyer: tinkgrl
> 
> 
> Karen Guyder: Judique, mitros, DonnaL, katied, disneymama73, eliza61
> 
> 
> Kathryn Leonard (DL): BeccaG
> 
> 
> Kathy Rader: MaeDisney, buckylarue, Mom B, ryanmilla, Valentine, MaryJ, elijahpep, antree
> 
> 
> Kelly Joe Williamson: Mickmse2002, simpilotswife, Megangel31, greenban, LUVMICKEY, Alexander, SpoonfulofSugar, debloco, yasuern, BCV2003, VMS, TepFam
> 
> 
> Ken Bradshaw: Stimpy, tamu91, MStepelton, marlouwrig, magicalmcwho, phorsenuf, funcinderella, Lori-n-NY, 4kidsandadog, pearlieq, Squidrific, goalie5hole, aDVCguy, CruisinPT
> 
> 
> Ken Houston: jpeka65844
> 
> 
> Kim Moore(male): travelbug, maciec, bill'sdj, DisneyMomOK, Groucho, TeresaNJ, jonesm34650, fishermouse, DPRUSSO, The Disney Bunch, ScooterL
> 
> 
> Larissa Prendergast: lovinthemouse, LeCras, Belle&RellasMom, doubletrouble vb, CALNEVADISNEYFANS, shelleyz, Brikate , pumpkinboy, MOMPOPPINS, jasheehy, mueting4, Joe T., mjfox, kt-scarlett,drummer1616
> 
> 
> Larry Hope: disworldnum1, Tony P. IL., bullpup12564, jpolak, newholidayx2, SillyOldDad, NCRedding, TomD, HeatherPage, Julez4u, Hersheybar417
> 
> 
> Lauri Fauser: prez65
> 
> 
> Linda O'Grady: Chip126, sean-1966, deide71, dizplanner
> 
> 
> Linda Scolaro: mrsminniemouse, Frankiesmom, AnnaS, castleri, JessetheCowgirl, DisFlan, KristinU, della, psu4glory, graclrm, DVCtinkerbell, Fitswimmer, Pluto,3DisneyKids, speakupjc
> 
> 
> Linda Smit:AOPI57, alsipd, luvsoccer&disney, camlace, cruisedad, MissyDVC
> 
> 
> Linda Streetman: Laurajean1014, disney4me4ever, aclov, Divamomto3, TLinden16, tommywa, Princess Tink *no longer with dvc*, mellormousee
> 
> 
> Lisa DeRosa: murcor, LakeAriel, laughingplace, SamRoc, goofy4dvc, disneynut1225, Laurabearz, JKLLady, KarenP99, colleen costello, huskermouse, Jets fan, LakeAriel
> 
> 
> Marc Turner: gharrer, Poohs Pal, Christin & family, tworgs*no longer with dvc*
> 
> 
> Maribella Quinones: Yardbird, ACDSNY, mommyceratops, geekgirl, ses1230
> 
> 
> Mario Ramirez: TAKitty
> 
> 
> Mark Webb: lts862, rriley25, shellbelle1971, shrpgrl, Disney Doll, Chris and Pooh, FamilyGuy, cavecricket, saratogagirl, Marxokw97
> 
> 
> Marshall Sutton: RumpleMom, mikesmom88, FLYNZ4, NMW, kmcrosby, Mike&Kris, AlaskaMOM, dawngee
> 
> 
> Mary Mannix: pmcpmc, DisneyPhD, Hogzilla *no longer with dvc*
> 
> 
> Megan Moriarty: DarthGoofy, Shawn, Cobra B., lundve, bigsmooth, brivers222, lordog, jblb1020, Dreamfinder2, RSoxFan, Viki, MinnesotaChill, glewis1123
> 
> 
> Michael Cramer:sanilacjack, cjadkins
> 
> 
> Michael Lewis: Scratch42, bkjones911, BitsnBearsMom, diseyeveryyear, lorli, lawlesslovewdw
> 
> 
> Michelle Carcel: I Love DVC, Jacksmom99, kathleena
> 
> 
> Michelle McAlister: TammyAlphabet, trampslady, TOMAR@SSR, JCPollyanna, AllyBri, jiggerj, bobbiwoz, Lori in CNY, n2mm, cher070171, keys2kingdom, BeckyV, Jen D, DWNut, lsket, tinkerbell of winter, HUFF590, alexandone, cmariew, Jenny0725, dvcmickey
> 
> 
> Mike Brunson: magicmommy, PECOS BILL, MinnieFan, quiltingmom4, scottb8888, evaready51, pogopossum, lisaviolet, pjadtl, Dr. David Q. Dawson, momofprincess, alexandmaddie, MIDisFan, magicmommy, U2FanHfx
> 
> 
> Nancy Barbee: dvcssr1, tomandrobin, mufasa0505
> 
> 
> Nancy Clayton: jimmytammy
> 
> 
> Nancy Gray: hawkeye, disneylady, hoopsrob
> 
> 
> Nelida Mora: EpcotKilterFan, Anewman, minniemoms, acpalmer, mom2dzb
> 
> 
> Nicki Aumiller: DaddyBrady
> 
> 
> Nick Tamberino: tiffany123, Kewzi, mbw12, WithFaith50, Jenbear, pinktales, sarhenty, Cyndy, Doc Dave, Disneyjamie, ErinC, Oreo Cookie, YesYourMajesty, Ksp, daipp, snyderla, MissD, disneygrl16, Lets go to disney, Mike, leanne2255, dvc bwv
> 
> 
> Nikki McKinney: Granny, JIMLEM, TDC Nala
> 
> 
> Patti Douglas: NJmouse, Betty X, BuzzLtYear, Sox Fan, MinMouse, jendon1997, Gizmo1951, jetstream
> 
> 
> Paul Kuhn: rparmfamily, Debi, TLinden16, PSC
> 
> 
> Randy: AmyBeth68, GOVAC24, Mickey'sApprentice
> 
> 
> Randy Cook: TinkTatoo, Figment56, Holly, zulaya, TinkGirl, babylisa4, missymagic, CrzyforPiglet, SusanSeng, JaneGapud, kcdisneymom, mmmcq, kimberh
> 
> 
> Randy Kruger: Tina, NUHuskies#1, vascubaguy, magicmouse2, Sheetshouse, NHPeter, PADisneyNut, mwehttam, pjshaff, TinkHappy, pkgman, lovwdwalot, Geezer, ckgplus3, srmbstark, osprey84, ilovefh, Disneymommie, Disneymooners93, nicky mouse, Rocket15, Honeymooner04, the who #3, icydog
> 
> 
> Raphael R Massa: new yawka, bongo59, Lesli54, DeeDeeDis, LindaBabe, unixadm, bzzelady, DisDaydreamer, jpresrethi
> 
> 
> Ricardo Florez: dallastxcpa, madonna31
> 
> 
> Ricardo Quiroz: Tomskatt  *promotoed*
> 
> 
> Robin Daniels: athenna, gilld, Doug7856, chiclet, Mickey'sApprentice, punkin712, simzac, Melrosgirl, LAWalz23, mickeywho?
> 
> 
> Roland Lammers:  CarolA, Cinderella, PanterFanStan, jamzots, Tiggerific711, mamatojon, roadtripper, wanna-b-Tink, DVC Jen, oldkeywestfan, paulasillars, CA Disney Fans, Barb, marcybear, jchice2, DVC-Don
> 
> 
> Ron Brumbaugh: Cruelladeville, Luigi's Girl, disfountainofyouth, skibum, cseca, pigget74, Feigned, kddlm, KatiebugsMom, zacksmammie, CarolAnnC, Crissup, micki1
> 
> 
> Ron Poser: no longer with DVC
> 
> 
> Rose Dahill *retired*
> 
> 
> Scot MacDonald: sssteele, caspersmom83, my3princes, Tammi67, Tinkaroo, SHarper02, Amy&Dan, TR Denise, mgkkgdm, funhouse8, Dizholic
> 
> 
> Steven Fisher: Fun2bmomof3, cobbler, Disneemomee, mom2alix, Gary222, missymouse, donaldbuzz&minnie, Dizz42
> 
> 
> Steve Tinn:OKraysLoveDisney, magicmama, Mickeysduck
> 
> 
> Susan Saunders:Towncrier
> 
> 
> Susan Schell melanie18, cyiland, londonderrydisneyfan, ralph Nelson, MickeyCrazed, KathyR, mrsswat, aeryn
> 
> 
> Susie Farnsworth: DisneyHumbug, charlesTD, jnrrt, PrincessMeganKatie, Olaf, blossomz, TreesyB, PocahontasLookALike, NancyDVC, garyjoy, disneydisneydoo
> 
> 
> Theresa Seitz:WDWMaggie, scm200
> 
> 
> Thomas Costanzo: MAC3, M4travels, bpmorley, Zoe's Dad, sibarb
> 
> 
> Tim Grabman: MiaSRN62, halekai64, tollerwalker, Parker1028, ncseric
> 
> 
> Todd Bearden: Mickey Fliers, DisneyWhirled, BeautyNBeast
> 
> 
> Tony Heard: mom23boys, I Dreamof Disney, jonestavern, RAD, all5ofus, PatsMom, princessmom, randytenn, diskat
> 
> 
> Umberto Sanchez: araffle
> 
> 
> Veronica Devine: *retired*
> 
> 
> William "Bill" Wroe: skyfairy, Jacket93
> 
> 
> Unassigned:
> 
> Keep them coming!
> 
> 
> *user names updated to post p70p1039*



We have Larissa, the little sweetheart.Sitting with her for 3 hours was worth the price! The DVC points were a bonus!!!!!


----------



## farscape

Our guide is Marshall Sutton.


----------



## ak1024

Our guide is Kim Moore.


----------



## jns

just noticed our name was never added 

our guide is Michael Lewis:


----------



## Nursejilly

Our guide is Todd Bearden


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

Our guide is Annemarie El Haj - she's fantastic!


----------



## jamstew

Joan Lane is mine


----------



## BelievesinMagic

Add my name under:  Amil Arroyo 
We signed up on our April Eastern Carribbean cruise 2008.  He answered and continues to answer all of our questions and concerns.  He is fast to respond and if he can't help us or is away he makes sure someone is in contact.  Thanks Amil!

We want his job he is always cruising on DCL!!


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

We have a new guide named Michael Collier. 
He's from the Atlanta area originally.

He called and was super nice.

Our old guide was Randy Cook.


----------



## dvc at last !

Our Guide is Jim McCoy he is the BEST !
Friendly, helpful and he knows his stuff  !


----------



## MickeyMom2Boys

Gib McCain - We just ordered our contract but so far he has been great!


----------



## tink_lover

Our guide is Michael Johnson - he has been super easy to work with.


----------



## Splat25

We had Glen Wilson and bought DVC AKV Kidani back in June. Nice guide


----------



## pickles

daniel wiggins...was very nice, good on returning calls and I would happily recommend him to anyone


----------



## lordnamis

Go ahead and add me on, Glen Wilson for lordnamis


----------



## Mulljac

Good Ol Gal said:


> Come on everyone... Don't just look... post your guide!!! It's easy





Ours is Gib McCain.


----------



## Phelpsie70

We just purchased AKV this month and Maribella is our guide.  We loved her!


----------



## DVC Mike

Phelpsie70 said:


> We just purchased AKV this month and Maribella is our guide. We loved her!


 
Maribella is my guide too!


----------



## nikkistevej

I have Dave Kreutzer- he's great!!


----------



## Ms. WDW

One more for Julie Vivas!!


----------



## kim_d

We had Humberto Santos for our initial purchase in 2002 and our add on earlier this month.


----------



## mooneyda

Mine is Jenna Mazza


----------



## cjjecho9

Susan Schell for us.


----------



## tvv

Ours is Gerry Castello.


----------



## Mulan2

Chris Mansour is ours.  But since we bought resale, we are guessing Chris is a he and not a she??


----------



## BamaEd1

Edwin Mastrapa; we just love him-always very nice and very helpful.


----------



## edk35

Add me to Dave Kreutzer. HE IS THE BEST.


----------



## borncinderella

Susie Farnsworth!!!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Add us to the long list under Michelle McAlister.......  she has been great, and very patient when we first bought back in 1995.  (free passes!)


----------



## ParrotBill

Chris Mansour is ours...yes that's a he.  And I wish he would return our phone calls.


----------



## disneygrandmom2007

Randy Kruger is our guide. He was able to get us into VWL even after it was sold out! VWL is our family's favorite resort and they didn't want our DVC to be anywhere else! Thanks, Randy!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

We toured with Larry Hope.  When we went back a few days later, Larry wasn't working so we closed with Karen Guyder.  She gave me both their contact info, so I'm really not sure.


----------



## Hunclemarco

Hello....I'm attempting to update this list, Here is through pg. 91.  I'm not sure how the original OP got color onto the list, but i do have this on Word format if anyone wants to toy with it. I'll continue updating within the next week.  Sorry it doesn't look as good as the original OP's.



	Aaron Pierce: KLEONARD, VWL2001, cathydisneynut, Disneyracingfan, 
	Amil Arroyo: goofylarry46, Disneylovers, DVC Daisy, Tiger926, dvc-NE, RoyalCinderella, zackspal, MAGICFOR2, tootsiemolly, myfairygodmother, WingRider, tomchris,  
	Amy Colbert: 
	Anne Middlemiss: Purrrrfecta, loribell, almousefan, Jamian, Got Disney, gortman65, Mean Queen,  LindaBabe, 
	Annmarie El Haj: aero99, Firepower, mom2rb, 
	Arnot Garcia: mkymouse1928
	Bernard Lebeaupin: 100th happy haunt, off to neverland, MomsGoneGoofy, nezy, amandaC, LilMamiBella, nursetink, Tinky, patiruss, RoyalCanadian, dvcnewgirl, mlill, mrmom456, mnasf, chiefDVC, CraigDVC, brasey, LTDaveCass, mnasf, JENR, 50 years Too!, WendyinNC, BlakeNJ, pilferk, Pooh nut, Lauralee131,  write2caro, sweetinmaine, Glendamax, SuzanneSLO, 
	Betty Prikryl: calypso*a*go-go, KelNottAt, slimplaw, gjw007, goofy4tink, ForTheLoveofDisney, DisneyDreams18, carolina yankee, SCDizneyDawn, KarenB, DIGGER68, JustineMarie, MQuara, gothmommie, Pluto4Pres, Stitch1404, DiznNut, tazleiten12, CPTJAK, POOH&PIGLET, randy55, bcsmom, mickey mouse lover, Mamaprincess, GoofysGr8, lukesmom, jjnv, franco, 
	Bill Berghoefer: maureenann, Dina
	Bill Fuqua: Lindamary123, PBader, DE2Disney, MILLZ, Starr W.
	Bill Rowe: DisFamily2006, Rellim, aprince&princess, SuperLlama!,
	Bill Wahl: KandiB47, Mrs Potato Head, fasttrakphil, KS Jeff, dianeschlicht, KS Jeff, 
	Bobby Corsello: mark&sue, SleepatDVC, zalansky, Showe, kellydizfan, nzdisneymom, SStJean, mrsjar, DVC2000V, mic KY mouses, wilma-bride, CustardTart, 
	Brad Smith:harra, milmom6, Namsupak, 
	Brandon Duke: SoThisIsLove, Hollymom1229, Moose for Sprite, T.E. Yeary, paults, ont/ohana, Twigs, goofynme, Wilderness, mbrowninc, go cowboys, DVCPAM, kespo, 
	Brian Sullivan: Dziadzi, sap1227, BobNed, keishashadow, Daddio, kritter, LOVETHATMOUSE, Entropy, loucrew, Disneynut71, bfila, 
	Bruce Douglas: SueBill, deerh, pbharris4, katedrew94, Buzz's Buddy, lsutigger2, gazeborob, Archie Andrews, momoflizandains, ryley26, goofydad99, wdw4life, DVC Grammy, booger73, Ed T, SamSam, 
	Byron Helgeson: Gail & Joe, Tooneric, Lasrnw, JimC, lulu71, Bella2000, Luckymommyx2, rogerram, JackDiznee, monorail express, disnutt, Ms.Mouse, lisareniff, twotoohappy, LarryM, wyodan, wvalx, isyt, pb4ugo, jaysue, denecarter,  Boston5602, Disneymagicfor4, gtrist4life, DisneyMAINEiac, lenshanem, elgerber, quickennerd, MinnieMe67, tink2020, LisaAP, Inkmahm, Pocahantas, drommer0, Noelle, KristineN, wind1, irish dancer, kimpossible, MemoryMakers2669, lisah0711,VLee, GCM13, doconeill, rlduvall, GoofyDad869, Cruiser1969, 
	 
	Carol Ann DeAngelo: akghutton, AFMom, Pootle, disneychick05, loveswdw, granmanh603, dgaston, Califgirl, disney junky, NYCDVClover2000, beachblanket, bags6490, Daveydave74, chorlick, Snoopygirl, kangaroodle, Sgtpet, DisneyDukeGirl, 
	Celeste Chaffaut: Deesknee, BCVOwner2002, Deesknee, LVSWL, outlndr, Barreras Family, JoeEpcotRocks, Tinkerbell58, TNCarole, droberts32, Gavin&Evan, patsal, Beth, melk, wdwnut, Dennyha, JoanS., llp479, NYBlue1, Disney1fan2002, MonkeyPants, littlenicky, momtosydneyntodd, BEACHCLUBVILLAS, Judy WI, Alice Sr., TenThousandVolts, rchristiansen, bdrex95, TunaJr, disynut, Spark,  mom-mom2three, 
	Chris Mansour: bavaria, tlotgg, brianm27, jakenjess, Melynny, gcbsdad, NewJerseyDVCMembers, tn4mickey, rocperez, wdwstar, CampingCat, larry_poppins, meier56013, Coll0610, ro80, GoofyArt, LoveMyDCV2, flt431, DisneyNutMary, MrsToad, Tink03477, Steamboat Bill, DisneyAngel12, PiperMickey, Jessica R., mjy, drakester, tbee407, Splash Mountain Fan, 

	Cynthia Currinton:  scorp111,  
	Darren Greenwald: Maistre Gracey, Marbella chris  *no longer with DVC*
	Dave Kreutzer: CreditMan, Disney_Mama, DVCME, Juls, Glorydaz, BearFan, zurgswife, goofyguy1958, jekjones1558, LucyLou&BobWho, NARM Forever, bearpele, MOQu, edk35, Smitty844, 
	Dave Maharaj: yitbos96bb *no longer with DVC*
	David Miller: abk96, Hixski, MermaidJan, jjk1107, wildernessDad, 
	Deborah Robinson: jimmytammy **promoted**
	Diane Henry O'Callahan: *no longer with DVC*
	D.J. Jordan: minnieandmickey, Lesia 
	Doug Rapp: sz9144, tomerin, deba, Disneycatlady, officer tigger, chickie, 4Gus-Gus&Figaro, Johnnyfairplay, luvthedis, 2Princes2Princesses, Action, Lady V, Newcastle, OneMoreTry, esulerzy, SamR, Peanut2000, poohmomof5, nsalz, 
	Edwin Rivera: Lenc324, macphrsn, Anniegirl, Desnik, korzmom, crazy4claspooh, pamjb, cbguns *no longer with DVC
	Edwin Mastrapa:jjpenguin

	Fernando Molina:  Zoom
	Fleur Henry:goaliewife
	Frank Perez:javaj, nhdisnut, jbrowna, 
	Fred Miranda: MJTinNH, coasterbob, Machta
	Gene Meadows: *no longer a guide??*
	Gerry Castello: two-foxes, jdg345, Nicsmom, 
	Gib McCain: Beca, byoung, Tine731, JoEllen, Scotch, Lisa1976, senecabeach, dtndfamily, winniedapooh, nestlejean, Cinderelli, Plutofan, Ali and boyz, smsnorthup, kkmauch, corinnak, PinkTink63, fredw, okwdreamin, explorer1977, slindamood, KristiKelly, disneymom8589, mel&me, dvc_john, goofydiz, bryanclo, alleluia5, mb168, FriendsOfEeyore, THESCHULTZFIVE, pjb hockey mom, IndianaMouseLover, Jeanine3kids, sulleyfan, Jessies Girl, eisena, Hansel1, hellerjw, mickeysgal, byoung, 
	Glen Wilson: Simba's Mom, mickeyman, ceejay13, kadaten, Luvdisney, goofy370, rayelias, ksoehrlein, TiggMan, CoolDisneyCat, higleytownheros, isyne4u, Yoanny, emlutz23, tiggerrr, 
	Greg Coots: garydeb, Disneyfreak92, walkena, dopey2, Disneyhappy, airman, 
	Hassan Jahanmiry: tmt, LauraLea, DukeStreetKing, SoCalKDG, jdm dkm, justcruisin, Squidrific, luvindisneyworld,  **no longer with DVC** 
	Heidi Shimke(DLR): dwelty, MamaKate, 

	Helmi Moussalli:  ammo
	Hubert Van Alphen: life with 3 babes, tink n pooh, cdpa4d, shellybaxter, paslea pooh, JerJan, PinotFan, diznyfanatic, Jim from Jersey, BUDDYBEAR, 
	Humberto Santos: 2giddy4wdw, pjpoohbear, BeverlyJ, MrsMork, Mickeydad, wendydarling826, lildeb724, erikthewise, gonzalj1, snarfieca, dhluvsDisney, mwmuntz, Hunclemarco, 
	James Moore Kruuzin**no longer with DVC**
	James Stinson III: lor1277, Tinkerbell10403, wisbucky, DisneyMama27, yxe dad, brandylouwho, 
	Jeff Jarozos: DVCconvert, mathmagic, MOMO2DK, RealMickey, RealMickeysGirl, connorlevinsmom, Madi100, Marshay, Finny, 
	Jenna Mazza: dvcmbr94, rantnnravin, ralphd, katiemugs2, KJMickey, Fonzy13, nuttylawprofessor, cherylp3, disneykid4ever, vince971, hrsmom, MarieA, EpcotMatt, Disneyfun1
	Jerre Wegner (DL): mikayla73, SandyCA, 
	Jim McCoy: Good Ol Gal, MinnieGril33, dvcfamily41801, wdwaholic, slmjam, gopherit, andrea9873, goofydec, Lawrence Cooper, BillPA, DrTomorrow, roelongo, Patricia721, DVC Sadie, mommystieg, kretsebr, Terry S, momsully, dvcfamily41801, swich2mac, Lora, sonogirl, sajeto, zracat, dairyou, *elaine*, jennymouse, ilovepooh, dkellumw, tvwalsh, Boardwalker, polyhm83, larrytau, LIGrumpyGirl, graygables, Dina, Zane Anthony, kristytru, MrDiamond, disneystick, Eeyore77, LarryKeith, dvc at last!, Martinvols, Disneyfan 9011, senator74, veroozy, calif Disney 1, jharrowell, 
	Joan Lane: sorcerermick, tjhsr, Scott H, karrit2000, drakethib, ZachnElli, Resqlt, RachelTori, donmil723, Luv2Dream, drakethib, 
	Joaquin Alvarez: awatt, NYMomof4, rascalmom, jenelope, pouncingpluto *no longer with DVC*

	Jonathan Santerre:  TiggerAllie, 
	Juan Santana: Pooh's Pixie, LoverofDisney, Ariel8676, gabbysmom04, psharrock, weloveMickey/Minney, chatchdvc
	Judy Kaufman: TnRobin, SaratogaShan, justloveit, beccasmom, Tink10, spiceycat, btrim, jkovick, Doctor P, beezerdave, gamomof2, FOTM Ring Bearer, beagle744, cgcw, NE14DisneyWorld?, PixiePop, lauginplace199, Pa@okw95, WeLoveDVC, MAGICinMYHEART, LSB, Sal316, extraredstuff, SusieJ, JodyTG, Tabetha, allicat, daisey mae muggles, mello, Starshine, sm4987, minnie33, OKWMom, basketrn, Christine42566, DizkneeDenna, jjohnson, Mokat76, Loco4Disney, susieh, Bama Penguin, nisiemouse, Kurby, Jillpie, mikeandkarla, mouse4ever, Nala62, Eventer98, sara74, 
	Julie Hughes-Vivas: iankh, brandip22, artvandelay, Goofyhouk, kaelarad, smjj, MrShiny, tiggerzpalz, CRSNDSNY, jomik1, ClarabelleCow, Geyser Gazer, Lexxiefern, skl537, Shleby5514, Punkswife, MI mom of 3, bom_noite, mommytomy3, Didney Daddy, WDWLVR, rubbergypsy, sunking, zawisza, pixiechick, rie'smom, Bytor01, pat-rick,  sarac, karebear1, Plutosgirl37, 
	Karen Goyer: tinkgrl
	Karen Guyder: Judique, mitros, DonnaL, katied, disneymama73, eliza61, FormrCastMbr, lsutigerita, TIGER RADIATION, 
	Kathryn Leonard (DL): BeccaG
	Kathy Rader: MaeDisney, buckylarue, Mom B, ryanmilla, Valentine, MaryJ, elijahpep, antree, 1disneychic,
	Kelly Joe Williamson: Mickmse2002, simpilotswife, Megangel31, greenban, LUVMICKEY, Alexander, SpoonfulofSugar, debloco, yasuern, BCV2003, VMS, TepFam, bluslag, disneynutz, Maistre Gracey, kdzgon, Budshark, disgrits, 
	Ken Bradshaw: Stimpy, tamu91, MStepelton, marlouwrig, magicalmcwho, phorsenuf, funcinderella, Lori-n-NY, 4kidsandadog, pearlieq, Squidrific, goalie5hole, aDVCguy, CruisinPT, Tamar, wintergreen, ddave, NemoMOm, tidefan, MissMet, 
	Ken Houston: jpeka65844
	Kim Moore(male): travelbug, maciec, bill'sdj, DisneyMomOK, Groucho, TeresaNJ, jonesm34650, fishermouse, DPRUSSO, The Disney Bunch, ScooterL, Anne745, chips, Anthony1971, rsquare,
	Larissa Prendergast: lovinthemouse, LeCras, Belle&RellasMom, doubletrouble vb, CALNEVADISNEYFANS, shelleyz, Brikate , pumpkinboy, MOMPOPPINS, jasheehy, mueting4, Joe T., mjfox, kt-scarlett, drummer1616, Joe T., 
	Larry Hope: disworldnum1, Tony P. IL., bullpup12564, jpolak, newholidayx2, SillyOldDad, NCRedding, TomD, HeatherPage, Julez4u, Hersheybar417, LoriBW, NewYorker, BriarRosie, 
	Lauri Fauser: prez65, Treacle44, TinkRN, DW Dad, 
	Linda O'Grady: Chip126, sean-1966, deide71, dizplanner, Lesia, 
	Linda Scolaro: mrsminniemouse, Frankiesmom, AnnaS, castleri, JessetheCowgirl, DisFlan, KristinU, della, psu4glory, graclrm, DVCtinkerbell, Fitswimmer, Pluto,3DisneyKids, speakupjc, burnsoc, 
	Linda Smit:AOPI57, alsipd, luvsoccer&disney, camlace, cruisedad, MissyDVC, BCVBRUCE, 
	Linda Streetman: Laurajean1014, disney4me4ever, aclov, Divamomto3, TLinden16, tommywa, Princess Tink *no longer with dvc*, mellormousee
	Lisa DeRosa: murcor, LakeAriel, laughingplace, SamRoc, goofy4dvc, disneynut1225, Laurabearz, JKLLady, KarenP99, colleen costello, huskermouse, Jets fan, LakeAriel, Lucille1963, jazzmanmgt, Asuneda, 
	Marc Turner: gharrer, Poohs Pal, Christin & family, tworgs*no longer with dvc*
	Maribella Quinones: Yardbird, ACDSNY, mommyceratops, geekgirl, ses1230, ahorrigan, mprewitt, 
	Mario Ramirez: TAKitty, Pooh for Presid, betsywdw, SimbaCub,  disneymom99, magicbride2b, 

	Mark Halvorsen: tfc3rid, deej696, 
	Mark Webb: lts862, rriley25, shellbelle1971, shrpgrl, Disney Doll, Chris and Pooh, FamilyGuy, cavecricket, saratogagirl, Marxokw97, SnowWhite2, maraki527,
	Marshall Sutton: RumpleMom, mikesmom88, FLYNZ4, NMW, kmcrosby, Mike&Kris, AlaskaMOM, dawngee

	Mary Bella:  Minybear

	Mary Mannix: pmcpmc, DisneyPhD, Hogzilla, momof3poohlovers, 

	Megan Moriarty: DarthGoofy, Shawn, Cobra B., lundve, bigsmooth, brivers222, lordog, jblb1020, Dreamfinder2, RSoxFan, Viki, MinnesotaChill, glewis1123, JWimberley, macman752, 
	Michael Cramer:sanilacjack, cjadkins, chaoscent, 

	Michael Johnson: Anal Annie, Colmenares3, LivinADream, 
	Michael Lewis: Scratch42, bkjones911, BitsnBearsMom, diseyeveryyear, lorli, lawlesslovewdw, jns, 
	Michelle Carcel: I Love DVC, Jacksmom99, kathleena
	Michelle McAlister: TammyAlphabet, trampslady, TOMAR@SSR, JCPollyanna, AllyBri, jiggerj, bobbiwoz, Lori in CNY, n2mm, cher070171, keys2kingdom, BeckyV, Jen D, DWNut, lsket, tinkerbell of winter, HUFF590, alexandone, cmariew, Jenny0725, dvcmickey, dbond, jejojual, Samoyed25, 
	Mike Brunson: magicmommy, PECOS BILL, MinnieFan, quiltingmom4, scottb8888, evaready51, pogopossum, lisaviolet, pjadtl, Dr. David Q. Dawson, momofprincess, alexandmaddie, MIDisFan, magicmommy, U2FanHfx, the who #3, rbcheek, 
	Nancy Barbee: dvcssr1, tomandrobin, mufasa0505
	Nancy Clayton: jimmytammy
	Nancy Gray: hawkeye, disneylady, hoopsrob
	Nelida Mora: EpcotKilterFan, Anewman, minniemoms, acpalmer, mom2dzb, alldiz, 
	Nicki Aumiller: DaddyBrady, rayzke, 
	Nick Tamberino: tiffany123, Kewzi, mbw12, WithFaith50, Jenbear, pinktales, sarhenty, Cyndy, Doc Dave, Disneyjamie, ErinC, Oreo Cookie, YesYourMajesty, Ksp, daipp, snyderla, MissD, disneygrl16, Lets go to disney, Mike, leanne2255, dvc bwv, lazydazy8, Shenandoah Mickey, 
	Nikki McKinney: Granny, JIMLEM, TDC Nala, Mom+4, 
	Patti Douglas: NJmouse, Betty X, BuzzLtYear, Sox Fan, MinMouse, jendon1997, Gizmo1951, jetstream, ursijam, MomWith2Cinderellas, Donald is #1, Ducky4Disney, 
	Paul Kuhn: rparmfamily, Debi, TLinden16, PSC, skylynx, summergolf, 
	Randy: AmyBeth68, GOVAC24, Mickey'sApprentice, snowwhite17, 
	Randy Cook: TinkTatoo, Figment56, Holly, zulaya, TinkGirl, babylisa4, missymagic, CrzyforPiglet, SusanSeng, JaneGapud, kcdisneymom, mmmcq, kimberh, cforsythe, MickeysApprentice, txbradybunch, chrome64, L8blumr2, alexturner74, cforsythe, 
	Randy Kruger: Tina, NUHuskies#1, vascubaguy, magicmouse2, Sheetshouse, NHPeter, PADisneyNut, mwehttam, pjshaff, TinkHappy, pkgman, lovwdwalot, Geezer, ckgplus3, srmbstark, osprey84, ilovefh, Disneymommie, Disneymooners93, nicky mouse, Rocket15, Honeymooner04, the who #3, icydog, dtheboys, madaboutMickey, cbsprings,   rtp-resident, makelab, FRANKTSJR, BriarRose59, snowwhitemom, Firebug,  
	Raphael R Massa: new yawka, bongo59, Lesli54, DeeDeeDis, LindaBabe, unixadm, bzzelady, DisDaydreamer, jpresrethi, Coach Rick, 

	Ray Collier:  Mrs Potato Head
	Ricardo Florez: dallastxcpa, madonna31, BroganMc, tobidisney, 
	Ricardo Quiroz: Tomskatt *promotoed*

	Rob Shapiro:  dianeschlicht, 
	Robin Daniels: athenna, gilld, Doug7856, chiclet, Mickey'sApprentice, punkin712, simzac, Melrosgirl, LAWalz23, mickeywho?
	Roland Lammers: CarolA, Cinderella, PanterFanStan, jamzots, Tiggerific711, mamatojon, roadtripper, wanna-b-Tink, DVC Jen, oldkeywestfan, paulasillars, CA Disney Fans, Barb, marcybear, jchice2, DVC-Don, Micmaniac, Evil Princess, poj7, cdn ears, No1HawkFan,  Lucky Penny, 
	Ron Brumbaugh: Cruelladeville, Luigi's Girl, disfountainofyouth, skibum, cseca, pigget74, Feigned, kddlm, KatiebugsMom, zacksmammie, CarolAnnC, Crissup, micki1, coasterbob, vandy,  ebenmax, Debbru, nana26, Disney Daddy, CindiR, 

	Ronald Rybak: MaryanneF
	Ron Poser: no longer with DVC
	Rose Dahill *retired*
	Scot MacDonald: sssteele, caspersmom83, my3princes, Tammi67, Tinkaroo, SHarper02, Amy&Dan, TR Denise, mgkkgdm, funhouse8, Dizholic, skmcdonald, Love Tigger, Sabrina Mouse, newcomer52, keliblue, DramaTech, speakupjc, flyerron, 

	Sergio  ?  :  rascalmom,  Desnik, 
	Steven Fisher: Fun2bmomof3, cobbler, Disneemomee, mom2alix, Gary222, missymouse, donaldbuzz&minnie, Dizz42, boymom2, Lesprivate, 
	Steve Tinn:OKraysLoveDisney, magicmama, Mickeysduck, KJSJpipe, CDN Prince Charming, wirki, DiznyDi, 
	Susan Saunders:Towncrier, JimS4210, cathicool, 
	Susan Schell melanie18, cyiland, londonderrydisneyfan, ralph Nelson, MickeyCrazed, KathyR, mrsswat, aeryn, dbertola, LBurg93, JadeDarkstar, 
	Susie Farnsworth: DisneyHumbug, charlesTD, jnrrt, PrincessMeganKatie, Olaf, blossomz, TreesyB, PocahontasLookALike, NancyDVC, garyjoy, disneydisneydoo, skorpie, Sooze, Copperline, mommypants, 
	Theresa Seitz:WDWMaggie, scm200, cdnsluvdisney, BkrsLoveDis!, SFLTIGGER,  
	Thomas Costanzo: MAC3, M4travels, bpmorley, Zoe's Dad, sibarb, aesalsa, LOLA2, ksalase,  
	Tim Grabman: MiaSRN62, halekai64, tollerwalker, Parker1028, ncseric, MinnieMeg, soldiermedic02,  
	Todd Bearden: Mickey Fliers, DisneyWhirled, BeautyNBeast, Lost boy, teras75,  
	Tony Heard: mom23boys, I Dreamof Disney, jonestavern, RAD, all5ofus, PatsMom, princessmom, randytenn, diskat, tink about it, 
	Umberto Sanchez: araffle
	Veronica Devine: *retired*
	William "Bill" Wroe: skyfairy, Jacket93
	Unassigned:


----------



## palaemon

We toured with Gib McCain twice. Once when the model and main offices were at BCV, and a year or so later after everything moved to SSR. Unfortunately, we have not joined, yet.


----------



## teriyaki

Kathryn Leonard was our guide at DL.


----------



## Donald is #1

Hunclemarco, thanks for updatind the list!   

To get color, add the following / commands.


[COLOR...=..."Red"]text in color [.../COLOR]  (just remove the ...)


----------



## AKV707

Another thanks for updating the list!  Please add me to Rob Shapiro.


----------



## Laneychris

We have Nick Tamberino.  Low pressure great guide.


----------



## friskykitten

Randy Krueger!  Always very helpful and tries to accomplish what we ask for if it is at all possible.  We are very happy to have Randy as our guide.


----------



## WaitingToMeetDumbo

I thought I had answered already!

*We have Celeste Chauffant (sp?).*She replaced our original (name?), whom we LOVED.

We haven't met her yet...maybe next trip to WDW>

Judy


----------



## HERSEY

I have Kathleen Conforti.


----------



## khomer504

Wow, great job updating the list!

Add us to Roland Lammers!


----------



## Hunclemarco

Hello.  Here is the completed list to this point in the thread.  When i get a chance (hopefully soon), working on adding color.  I'm wondering if we should start a new thread so this can be placed at the front of the thread.  Any suggestions?  Thanks in advance for your help.  

	Aaron Pierce: KLEONARD, VWL2001, cathydisneynut, Disneyracingfan, 

	Amil Arroyo: goofylarry46, Disneylovers, DVC Daisy, Tiger926, dvc-NE, RoyalCinderella, zackspal, MAGICFOR2, tootsiemolly, myfairygodmother, WingRider, tomchris,  tomchris, magicmommy, culli, pit303, dvcmike, Disney Spaz, BelievesinMagic, 

	Amy Colbert: :

	Andrew Hicks:  msabol01, Bizneo, 

	Anne Middlemiss: Purrrrfecta, loribell, almousefan, Jamian, Got Disney, gortman65, Mean Queen,  LindaBabe, CarrianneB, kgc07, 

	Annmarie El Haj: aero99, Firepower, mom2rb, Nftysqrt, CDNTech, SoCalDCLfan, 

	Arnot Garcia: mkymouse1928

	Audrey Celora:  mastersd, happydvcmember, huey578, skymike99, 

	Ayanna Davis:  Monorail Purple&Gold,  

	Bernard Lebeaupin: 100th happy haunt, off to neverland, MomsGoneGoofy, nezy, amandaC, LilMamiBella, nursetink, Tinky, patiruss, RoyalCanadian, dvcnewgirl, mlill, mrmom456, mnasf, chiefDVC, CraigDVC, brasey, LTDaveCass, mnasf, JENR, 50 years Too!, WendyinNC, BlakeNJ, pilferk, Pooh nut, Lauralee131,  write2caro, sweetinmaine, Glendamax, SuzanneSLO, disney1474, allaboutmm, tammymacb, NJ Goofy, mopee3, BigEeyore, 

	Betty Prikryl: calypso*a*go-go, KelNottAt, slimplaw, gjw007, goofy4tink, ForTheLoveofDisney, DisneyDreams18, carolina yankee, SCDizneyDawn, KarenB, DIGGER68, JustineMarie, MQuara, gothmommie, Pluto4Pres, Stitch1404, DiznNut, tazleiten12, CPTJAK, POOH&PIGLET, randy55, bcsmom, mickey mouse lover, Mamaprincess, GoofysGr8, lukesmom, jjnv, franco, robinb, GANUT4WDW, cincinmouse, mmcguire, Roxy217, PADISFAM, 

	Bill Berghoefer: maureenann, Dina, Rwars10230, popstar7867, 

	Bill Fuqua: Lindamary123, PBader, DE2Disney, MILLZ, Starr W., Paulieuk1969, Chickkypoo, dudleydog, momx2, poohj80, 

	Bill Rowe: DisFamily2006, Rellim, aprince&princess, SuperLlama!, Rockn Robin, cidhw95, 

	Bill Wahl: KandiB47, Mrs Potato Head, fasttrakphil, KS Jeff, dianeschlicht, KS Jeff, 

	Bobby Corsello: mark&sue, SleepatDVC, zalansky, Showe, kellydizfan, nzdisneymom, SStJean, mrsjar, DVC2000V, mic KY mouses, wilma-bride, CustardTart, disneychic, threegoofys, BCM49ER, BONZO, TandT, georgemoe, 

	Brad Smith:harra, milmom6, Namsupak, morgklm, mb4cy, ead79, dismorgh, lichevyguy, janni518, Budahman,  

	Brandon Duke: SoThisIsLove, Hollymom1229, Moose for Sprite, T.E. Yeary, paults, ont/ohana, Twigs, goofynme, Wilderness, mbrowninc, go cowboys, DVCPAM, kespo, Daggett, musical2, 

	Brian Sullivan: Dziadzi, sap1227, BobNed, keishashadow, Daddio, kritter, LOVETHATMOUSE, Entropy, loucrew, Disneynut71, bfila, luvthattink, musical2, 

	Bruce Douglas: SueBill, deerh, pbharris4, katedrew94, Buzz's Buddy, lsutigger2, gazeborob, Archie Andrews, momoflizandains, ryley26, goofydad99, wdw4life, DVC Grammy, booger73, Ed T, SamSam, KyleRayner, juliebrooks35, bsusanmb, 

	Byron Helgeson: Gail & Joe, Tooneric, Lasrnw, JimC, lulu71, Bella2000, Luckymommyx2, rogerram, JackDiznee, monorail express, disnutt, Ms.Mouse, lisareniff, twotoohappy, LarryM, wyodan, wvalx, isyt, pb4ugo, jaysue, denecarter,  Boston5602, Disneymagicfor4, gtrist4life, DisneyMAINEiac, lenshanem, elgerber, quickennerd, MinnieMe67, tink2020, LisaAP, Inkmahm, Pocahantas, drommer0, Noelle, KristineN, wind1, irish dancer, kimpossible, MemoryMakers2669, lisah0711,VLee, GCM13, doconeill, rlduvall, GoofyDad869, Cruiser1969, groverdog, DBorges, ORD2KOA, wilckob, HayGan, Lampman, JanaD, leise, jbthi, Jambo!, KennySC, TEK224, MinnieLee, 

	Ceasar Montoya:  starwood, MIDisFan, 

	Catherine Leahy:  DoOverDreams, OKWMEMBER, ebcr20, miste76, grandpamickey, MaleficentFan, 

	 Carol Ann DeAngelo: akghutton, AFMom, Pootle, disneychick05, loveswdw, granmanh603, dgaston, Califgirl, disney junky, NYCDVClover2000, beachblanket, bags6490, Daveydave74, chorlick, Snoopygirl, kangaroodle, Sgtpet, DisneyDukeGirl, Claire ont, kathrna, kmurawski, Perdita&Pongo, corky441, Ben Pearce, 

	Celeste Chaffaut: Deesknee, BCVOwner2002, Deesknee, LVSWL, outlndr, Barreras Family, JoeEpcotRocks, Tinkerbell58, TNCarole, droberts32, Gavin&Evan, patsal, Beth, melk, wdwnut, Dennyha, JoanS., llp479, NYBlue1, Disney1fan2002, MonkeyPants, littlenicky, momtosydneyntodd, BEACHCLUBVILLAS, Judy WI, Alice Sr., TenThousandVolts, rchristiansen, bdrex95, TunaJr, disynut, Spark,  mom-mom2three, WaitingToMeetDumbo, lizanne, AInWonderland, hlyntunstl, Troop o Goofs, bbluvsdis, 

	Chris Mansour: bavaria, tlotgg, brianm27, jakenjess, Melynny, gcbsdad, NewJerseyDVCMembers, tn4mickey, rocperez, wdwstar, CampingCat, larry_poppins, meier56013, Coll0610, ro80, GoofyArt, LoveMyDCV2, flt431, DisneyNutMary, MrsToad, Tink03477, Steamboat Bill, DisneyAngel12, PiperMickey, Jessica R., mjy, drakester, tbee407, Splash Mountain Fan, Kathy C, 2disneydads, Cassy & Shaun, Aunt Michelle, Ms.Tom-Morrow25, PutnamDS, LoveMyDisneyCats, jackskellingtonsgirl, Mulan2, ParrotBill, 

	Cindy Landry:  pogopossum, 

	Cynthia Currinton:  scorp111, 

	Daniel Wiggins:  pickles, 

	Darren Greenwald: Maistre Gracey, Marbella chris, Barb,

	David Ferguson:  Princess Tink, 

	Dave Kreutzer: CreditMan, Disney_Mama, DVCME, Juls, Glorydaz, BearFan, zurgswife, goofyguy1958, jekjones1558, LucyLou&BobWho, NARM Forever, bearpele, MOQu, edk35, Smitty844, AlwaysEeyore, Blahnde, mcjeff, disyady, PKK/MJK, jujashmom, nikkistevej, 

	Dave Maharaj: yitbos96bb *no longer with DVC*:

	David Miller: abk96, Hixski, MermaidJan, jjk1107, wildernessDad, Flyerfan, shellybelly72, NedsTJ, 

	Deborah Robinson: jimmytammy **promoted**

	Derek Deboer:  Mickeypal1, 

	Diane Cisek:  wdwfns2, sixisenough, 

	Diane Henry O'Callahan:  DSW96 *no longer with DVC*

	Diane Manual:  Eeyore2142

	D.J. Jordan: minnieandmickey, Lesia 

	Doug Rapp: sz9144, tomerin, deba, Disneycatlady, officer tigger, chickie, 4Gus-Gus&Figaro, Johnnyfairplay, luvthedis, 2Princes2Princesses, Action, Lady V, Newcastle, OneMoreTry, esulerzy, SamR, Peanut2000, poohmomof5, nsalz, Saratoga Souris, mackeyapp, rstackjd, PrettyKitties, figmentfan0724, nittany89, 

	Edwin Rivera: Lenc324, macphrsn, Anniegirl, Desnik, korzmom, crazy4claspooh, pamjb, cbguns *no longer with DVC 

	Edwin Mastrapa:jjpenguin, marvali, BamaEd1, patriotsfan, Mouse511, scr1084, 

	Fernando Molina:  Zoom

	Fleur Henry:goaliewife

	Frank Perez:javaj, nhdisnut, jbrowna, jenelope, Poohs Pal, MagicMouseketeers, Sojas3, Tigger24U, 

	Fred Miranda: MJTinNH, coasterbob, Machta

	Gene Meadows:*no longer a guide??*

	Gerry Castello: two-foxes, jdg345, Nicsmom, dolphingirl47, DisneyCruisin, fortheluvofpooh, tvv, 

	Gib McCain: Beca, byoung, Tine731, JoEllen, Scotch, Lisa1976, senecabeach, dtndfamily, winniedapooh, nestlejean, Cinderelli, Plutofan, Ali and boyz, smsnorthup, kkmauch, corinnak, PinkTink63, fredw, okwdreamin, explorer1977, slindamood, KristiKelly, disneymom8589, mel&me, dvc_john, goofydiz, bryanclo, alleluia5, mb168, FriendsOfEeyore, THESCHULTZFIVE, pjb hockey mom, IndianaMouseLover, Jeanine3kids, sulleyfan, Jessies Girl, eisena, Hansel1, hellerjw, mickeysgal, byoung, StampMom, grizbuzz, JLitfin, dj420okw, Dodie, glennbo123, Tikihula, MickeyMom2Boys, Mulljac, palaemon, 

	Glen Wilson: Simba's Mom, mickeyman, ceejay13, kadaten, Luvdisney, goofy370, rayelias, ksoehrlein, TiggMan, CoolDisneyCat, higleytownheros, isyne4u, Yoanny, emlutz23, tiggerrr, TMSIII, lagunn, lordnamis, kde175, Bichon Barb, DonDiegoDeLaVega, Splat25, 

	Greg Coots: garydeb, Disneyfreak92, walkena, dopey2, Disneyhappy, airman, sue, 

	Hassan Jahanmiry: tmt, LauraLea, DukeStreetKing, SoCalKDG, jdm dkm, justcruisin, Squidrific, luvindisneyworld,  **no longer with DVC** 

	Heidi Shimke(DLR): dwelty, MamaKate, Iggipolka, drag n fly, 

	Helmi Moussalli:  ammo

	Hubert Van Alphen: life with 3 babes, tink n pooh, cdpa4d, shellybaxter, paslea pooh, JerJan, PinotFan, diznyfanatic, Jim from Jersey, BUDDYBEAR, BrADmatt, ph3isme, carmie3377, Sarahtink, monorailfan65, 

	Humberto Santos: 2giddy4wdw, pjpoohbear, BeverlyJ, MrsMork, Mickeydad, wendydarling826, lildeb724, erikthewise, gonzalj1, snarfieca, dhluvsDisney, mwmuntz, Hunclemarco, miwdwfan, ghost1000, mac521, diznyfanatic, kim d, 

	James Lewis:  madge62, 

	James Moore Kruuzin**no longer with DVC**

	James Stinson III: lor1277, Tinkerbell10403, wisbucky, DisneyMama27, yxe dad, brandylouwho, mathew-westfall, Honor, KevGuy, mickeymorse, Kitka, treeface, buckeyebill1995, JESW, 

	Jeff Jarozos: DVCconvert, mathmagic, MOMO2DK, RealMickey, RealMickeysGirl, connorlevinsmom, Madi100, Marshay, Finny, RLRDA, llmurphy17, 

	Jenna Mazza: dvcmbr94, rantnnravin, ralphd, katiemugs2, KJMickey, Fonzy13, nuttylawprofessor, cherylp3, disneykid4ever, vince971, hrsmom, MarieA, EpcotMatt, Disneyfun1, hmerritt, lovemyblt, LargoLori, Disneycrazycrewuk, erin.w, Flitter, kato0627, paulh, ahalla, Figment2, bannermouse, mooneyda, 

	Jerre Wegner (DL): mikayla73, SandyCA, KPeterso, bksaffle, Michaeljsz, 

	Jim Marshall:  toocherie, marshmallow, 

	Jim McCoy: Good Ol Gal, MinnieGril33, dvcfamily41801, wdwaholic, slmjam, gopherit, andrea9873, goofydec, Lawrence Cooper, BillPA, DrTomorrow, roelongo, Patricia721, DVC Sadie, mommystieg, kretsebr, Terry S, momsully, dvcfamily41801, swich2mac, Lora, sonogirl, sajeto, zracat, dairyou, *elaine*, jennymouse, ilovepooh, dkellumw, tvwalsh, Boardwalker, polyhm83, larrytau, LIGrumpyGirl, graygables, Dina, Zane Anthony, kristytru, MrDiamond, disneystick, Eeyore77, LarryKeith, dvc at last!, Martinvols, Disneyfan 9011, senator74, veroozy, calif Disney 1, jharrowell, squirrlygirl, bapvoeller, KrisSmith, CarolinesMom, bob bldr, TyRy, baketank, Disbuf, modomo, eileenrow, BEASLYBOO, JCLNJ, Humphrey53209, elderfam, dvc at last!, ldbrown318, 

	Joan Lane: sorcerermick, tjhsr, Scott H, karrit2000, drakethib, ZachnElli, Resqlt, RachelTori, donmil723, Luv2Dream, drakethib, MrsBanks, dclfun, iluvdisney, Caballero, Thumper4me, billmac50, LSchrow, lugnut33, jamstew, 

	Joaquin Alvarez: awatt, NYMomof4, rascalmom, jenelope, pouncingpluto *no longer with DVC*

	Jonathan Santerre:  TiggerAllie, IggyLans, parlay, junior27, 

	Juan Santana: Pooh's Pixie, LoverofDisney, Ariel8676, gabbysmom04, psharrock, weloveMickey/Minney, chatchdvc, dvcdad64, 

	Judy Kaufman: TnRobin, SaratogaShan, justloveit, beccasmom, Tink10, spiceycat, btrim, jkovick, Doctor P, beezerdave, gamomof2, FOTM Ring Bearer, beagle744, cgcw, NE14DisneyWorld?, PixiePop, lauginplace199, Pa@okw95, WeLoveDVC, MAGICinMYHEART, LSB, Sal316, extraredstuff, SusieJ, JodyTG, Tabetha, allicat, daisey mae muggles, mello, Starshine, sm4987, minnie33, OKWMom, basketrn, Christine42566, DizkneeDenna, jjohnson, Mokat76, Loco4Disney, susieh, Bama Penguin, nisiemouse, Kurby, Jillpie, mikeandkarla, mouse4ever, Nala62, Eventer98, sara74, Peachie158, jaurban, annhad4, jenkh, DeeCee735, Diznut84, Bopsmom, beezerdave, Laura24, beccasmom, murphyjh, Merilyn, prettypixie, RLevy29, 

	Julie Hughes-Vivas: iankh, brandip22, artvandelay, Goofyhouk, kaelarad, smjj, MrShiny, tiggerzpalz, CRSNDSNY, jomik1, ClarabelleCow, Geyser Gazer, Lexxiefern, skl537, Shleby5514, Punkswife, MI mom of 3, bom_noite, mommytomy3, Didney Daddy, WDWLVR, rubbergypsy, sunking, zawisza, pixiechick, rie'smom, Bytor01, pat-rick,  sarac, karebear1, Plutosgirl37, highoctane, bcvdreamer, wbc99, ColinA, MaryAnnDVC, chepic, snowdrift7, Ms. WDW, DVC-LEROY, 

	Karen Goyer: tinkgrl

	Karen Guyder: Judique, mitros, DonnaL, katied, disneymama73, eliza61, FormrCastMbr, lsutigerita, TIGER RADIATION, DonnaL, ascardino, Disneyland Mama, 

	Kathleen Conforti:  HERSEY, 

	Kathryn Leonard (DL): BeccaG, Tarhell Tink, teriyaki, 

	Kathy Rader: MaeDisney, buckylarue, Mom B, ryanmilla, Valentine, MaryJ, elijahpep, antree, 1disneychic, Ratpack, PooooohBear, 

	Kelly Joe Williamson: Mickmse2002, simpilotswife, Megangel31, greenban, LUVMICKEY, Alexander, SpoonfulofSugar, debloco, yasuern, BCV2003, VMS, TepFam, bluslag, disneynutz, Maistre Gracey, kdzgon, Budshark, disgrits, DisnutDave, STEAMBOAT209, pcparamedics01, Tinkerdreams, dort, Chesters Mum, 5wdwnutz,  the who #3, GILL-WDW, Hygiene99, COASTERQUEEN, Prinny27, ibela, jujashmom, 

	Ken Bradshaw: Stimpy, tamu91, MStepelton, marlouwrig, magicalmcwho, phorsenuf, funcinderella, Lori-n-NY, 4kidsandadog, pearlieq, Squidrific, goalie5hole, aDVCguy, CruisinPT, Tamar, wintergreen, ddave, NemoMOm, tidefan, MissMet, ShuisFan584, BankBunny, OKWMEMBER, JsMom2, amartel9, 

	Ken Houston: jpeka65844, ReneeMoss, MikeS., tiggerrulz, bearbear,

	Kim Moore(male): travelbug, maciec, bill'sdj, DisneyMomOK, Groucho, TeresaNJ, jonesm34650, fishermouse, DPRUSSO, The Disney Bunch, ScooterL, Anne745, chips, Anthony1971, rsquare, twinmom, ak1024, 

	Larissa Prendergast: lovinthemouse, LeCras, Belle&RellasMom, doubletrouble vb, CALNEVADISNEYFANS, shelleyz, Brikate , pumpkinboy, MOMPOPPINS, jasheehy, mueting4, Joe T., mjfox, kt-scarlett, drummer1616, Joe T., DisneydaveCT, MercoBear, disneylvrnMS, MrsM, supersuperwendy, 

	Larry Hope: disworldnum1, Tony P. IL., bullpup12564, jpolak, newholidayx2, SillyOldDad, NCRedding, TomD, HeatherPage, Julez4u, Hersheybar417, LoriBW, NewYorker, BriarRosie, extremesoccermom, DVCsince02, jjbescher, STACY18, marlogood, Really Goofy Daddy, 

	Laurie Bailie:  sskem96, 

	Lauri Fauser: prez65, Treacle44, TinkRN, DW Dad, Kats~Meow, mcday, rbeale8, minidreamin, 

	Linda Duran:  moredisneyplease, 

	Linda O'Grady: Chip126, sean-1966, deide71, dizplanner, Lesia, HolidayRoad, DVC Eric, Mahusky, 

	Linda Scolaro: mrsminniemouse, Frankiesmom, AnnaS, castleri, JessetheCowgirl, DisFlan, KristinU, della, psu4glory, graclrm, DVCtinkerbell, Fitswimmer, Pluto,3DisneyKids, speakupjc, burnsoc, DisneyBride03, disissue, rcgal2, desmar9, PSL, 

	Linda Smit:AOPI57, alsipd, luvsoccer&disney, camlace, cruisedad, MissyDVC, BCVBRUCE, eva, 

	Linda Streetman: Laurajean1014, disney4me4ever, aclov, Divamomto3, TLinden16, tommywa, mellormousee, Princess Tink *no longer with dvc* 

	Lisa DeRosa: murcor, LakeAriel, laughingplace, SamRoc, goofy4dvc, disneynut1225, Laurabearz, JKLLady, KarenP99, colleen costello, huskermouse, Jets fan, LakeAriel, Lucille1963, jazzmanmgt, Asuneda, Joey7295, #1DisneylandFan, TiszBear,

	LuAnne Elmore:  disneyeveryyear, lpga83, 

	Marc Turner: gharrer, Poohs Pal, Christin & family, tworgs*no longer with dvc*

	Maribella Quinones: Yardbird, ACDSNY, mommyceratops, geekgirl, ses1230, ahorrigan, mprewitt, DVC Mike, AKLFan3, thepops, ClarabelleCowFan, Minybear, shortypots, Phelpsie70, 

	Mario Ramirez: TAKitty, Pooh for Presid, betsywdw, SimbaCub,  disneymom99, magicbride2b, becca-becca, tinkerbellas mom, kdepot, 

	Mark Halvorsen: tfc3rid, deej696, Joann, 

	Mark Webb: lts862, rriley25, shellbelle1971, shrpgrl, Disney Doll, Chris and Pooh, FamilyGuy, cavecricket, saratogagirl, Marxokw97, SnowWhite2, maraki527, Tigger1, mykidsintow, Markeymouses, 

	Marlene Levin:  cogero, disneyistheone, 

	Marshall Sutton: RumpleMom, mikesmom88, FLYNZ4, NMW, kmcrosby, Mike&Kris, AlaskaMOM, dawngee, Island Mouse, Princess Melanie, farscape, 

	Mary Mannix: pmcpmc, DisneyPhD, Hogzilla, momof3poohlovers, KELLY, 

	Megan Moriarty: DarthGoofy, Shawn, Cobra B., lundve, bigsmooth, brivers222, lordog, jblb1020, Dreamfinder2, RSoxFan, Viki, MinnesotaChill, glewis1123, JWimberley, macman752, NH Disney Mom,  dznyacct, Cheryl N. WI, dmurphy42, Hanover,  NH Disney Mom, djmeen, 

	Michael Cramer:sanilacjack, cjadkins, chaoscent, Plutes, oakmanner, maciec, donaldseeyore, 

	Michael Johnson: Anal Annie, Colmenares3, LivinADream, disneyfanUSA, Michelle1125, Mimmy225, patti2533, Lancer, pridwynn, goldenears, dnoyes, pilgrimr, rgoulette2, LadyKay, dbprimeaux, PEANUT1, tink lover, 

	Michael Lewis: Scratch42, bkjones911, BitsnBearsMom, diseyeveryyear, lorli, lawlesslovewdw, jns, smep013, jedspad, 

	Michelle Carcel: I Love DVC, Jacksmom99, kathleena

	Michelle McAlister: TammyAlphabet, trampslady, TOMAR@SSR, JCPollyanna, AllyBri, jiggerj, bobbiwoz, Lori in CNY, n2mm, cher070171, keys2kingdom, BeckyV, Jen D, DWNut, lsket, tinkerbell of winter, HUFF590, alexandone, cmariew, Jenny0725, dvcmickey, dbond, jejojual, Samoyed25, DARuss, apurplebrat, mac tlc, shemp1, Kidcoos3, mgilmer, PatMcDuck, 

	Mike Brunson: magicmommy, PECOS BILL, MinnieFan, quiltingmom4, scottb8888, evaready51, pogopossum, lisaviolet, pjadtl, Dr. David Q. Dawson, momofprincess, alexandmaddie, MIDisFan, magicmommy, U2FanHfx, the who #3, rbcheek, MJGirl, Hanover,  podsnel, petbren, Peggy Jean, 

	Mike Collier:  MickeysApprentice, 

	Nancy Barbee: dvcssr1, tomandrobin, mufasa0505, knocker, 

	Nancy Clayton: jimmytammy

	Nancy Gray: hawkeye, disneylady, hoopsrob, javamom, biolabetty, 

	Nelida Mora: EpcotKilterFan, Anewman, minniemoms, acpalmer, mom2dzb, alldiz, Rat-a-too-ee, AndyJohn1, 

	Nicki Aumiller: DaddyBrady, rayzke, albertagirl, 

	Nick Cotton:  MJGirl, WilsonFlyer, Disneycouple99, 

	Nick Tamberino: tiffany123, Kewzi, mbw12, WithFaith50, Jenbear, pinktales, sarhenty, Cyndy, Doc Dave, Disneyjamie, ErinC, Oreo Cookie, YesYourMajesty, Ksp, daipp, snyderla, MissD, disneygrl16, Lets go to disney, Mike, leanne2255, dvc bwv, lazydazy8, Shenandoah Mickey, TommyMommy05, wisconsinmom, JimmyMartin, bluenosemickey, BCV2002, Luv4Disney, disneymotherof3, xipetotec, ChristieK0310, dis2cruise, Laneychris, thisisthelife, 

	Nikki McKinney: Granny, JIMLEM, TDC Nala, Mom+4, pthuhges2, 

	Patti Douglas: NJmouse, Betty X, BuzzLtYear, Sox Fan, MinMouse, jendon1997, Gizmo1951, jetstream, ursijam, MomWith2Cinderellas, Donald is #1, Ducky4Disney, WEDway2002, TMB1203, JenSop, DVC Owner in MA, pongoperdigirl, 

	Paul Kuhn: rparmfamily, Debi, TLinden16, PSC, skylynx, summergolf, GILL-WDW, 

	Randy: AmyBeth68, GOVAC24, Mickey'sApprentice, snowwhite17, 

	Randy Cook: TinkTatoo, Figment56, Holly, zulaya, TinkGirl, babylisa4, missymagic, CrzyforPiglet, SusanSeng, JaneGapud, kcdisneymom, mmmcq, kimberh, cforsythe, MickeysApprentice, txbradybunch, chrome64, L8blumr2, alexturner74, cforsythe, mickg7dyd, robtanya, Jake & Crew, jmcdonnell04, disfanRN, TheGeddings, 

	Randy Kruger: Tina, NUHuskies#1, vascubaguy, magicmouse2, Sheetshouse, NHPeter, PADisneyNut, mwehttam, pjshaff, TinkHappy, pkgman, lovwdwalot, Geezer, ckgplus3, srmbstark, osprey84, ilovefh, Disneymommie, Disneymooners93, nicky mouse, Rocket15, Honeymooner04, the who #3, icydog, dtheboys, madaboutMickey, cbsprings,   rtp-resident, makelab, FRANKTSJR, BriarRose59, snowwhitemom, Firebug,  LES---OKW95, tchrrx, sheryl0521, jenna, ducklite, *KeepMovingForward*,  bob and dawn, wulfekamp, eeyore0616, disneygrandmom2007, friskykitten, 

	Raphael R Massa: new yawka, bongo59, Lesli54, DeeDeeDis, LindaBabe, unixadm, bzzelady, DisDaydreamer, jpresrethi, Coach Rick, dvcdenise, kenics, 

	Ray Collier:  Mrs Potato Head, frodgeslovedisney, Love That Mouse, 

	Ricardo Florez: dallastxcpa, madonna31, BroganMc, tobidisney, GrumpySSR, 

	Ricardo Quiroz: Tomskatt *promotoed*

	Rob Shapiro:  dianeschlicht, AKV707, ChelleinNC, 

	Robin Daniels: athenna, gilld, Doug7856, chiclet, Mickey'sApprentice, punkin712, simzac, Melrosgirl, LAWalz23, mickeywho?

	Roland Lammers: CarolA, Cinderella, PanterFanStan, jamzots, Tiggerific711, mamatojon, roadtripper, wanna-b-Tink, DVC Jen, oldkeywestfan, paulasillars, CA Disney Fans, Barb, marcybear, jchice2, DVC-Don, Micmaniac, Evil Princess, poj7, cdn ears, No1HawkFan,  Lucky Penny, OlderMan, Ikenyon, Quicklabs, Disneydreamsk, naf917, disneyanimal, masman, JackieB2008, Steamboat Girlie, khomer504, 

	Ron Brumbaugh: Cruelladeville, Luigi's Girl, disfountainofyouth, skibum, cseca, pigget74, Feigned, kddlm, KatiebugsMom, zacksmammie, CarolAnnC, Crissup, micki1, coasterbob, vandy,  ebenmax, Debbru, nana26, Disney Daddy, CindiR, 100 acre woods, mommylo, yogitxtx, Debbie H, austin&pipermom, 5 for WDW, mommylo, TifffanyD, fedexreg, 

	Ronald Rybak: MaryanneF, sb127, njanimalkingdom, 

	Ron Poser: no longer with DVC

	Rose Dahill *retired*

	Scot MacDonald: sssteele, caspersmom83, my3princes, Tammi67, Tinkaroo, SHarper02, Amy&Dan, TR Denise, mgkkgdm, funhouse8, Dizholic, skmcdonald, Love Tigger, Sabrina Mouse, newcomer52, keliblue, DramaTech, speakupjc, flyerron, Maribell, UP Disney, rangermom, themooch, 

	Sergio  Mayoral  :  rascalmom,  Desnik, LilLisaLou, tedisney, 

	Steven Fisher: Fun2bmomof3, cobbler, Disneemomee, mom2alix, Gary222, missymouse, donaldbuzz&minnie, Dizz42, boymom2, Lesprivate, atpatt, Lynn5700, 

	Steve Tinn:OKraysLoveDisney, magicmama, Mickeysduck, KJSJpipe, CDN Prince Charming, wirki, DiznyDi, fletch1027, Magic4Four, gwmom, farmboy, dopeyone, honeymo78, 

	Susan Saunders:Towncrier, JimS4210, cathicool, goofball04, hogue123, disneynoob08, 

	Susan Schell melanie18, cyiland, londonderrydisneyfan, ralph Nelson, MickeyCrazed, KathyR, mrsswat, aeryn, dbertola, LBurg93, JadeDarkstar, wehavesix, lah3hh, cjjecho9, 

	Susie Farnsworth: DisneyHumbug, charlesTD, jnrrt, PrincessMeganKatie, Olaf, blossomz, TreesyB, PocahontasLookALike, NancyDVC, garyjoy, disneydisneydoo, skorpie, Sooze, Copperline, mommypants, veenstra56, jeepcommander, pnyltwk, borncinderella, 

	Theresa Seitz:WDWMaggie, scm200, cdnsluvdisney, BkrsLoveDis!, SFLTIGGER, Sid74, stopher1, kayla87, 

	Thomas Costanzo: MAC3, M4travels, bpmorley, Zoe's Dad, sibarb, aesalsa, LOLA2, ksalase,  southtexasmom, 

	Tim Grabman: MiaSRN62, halekai64, tollerwalker, Parker1028, ncseric, MinnieMeg, soldiermedic02,  DisneyTripper, Silver Queen, katemomto3,  
	Todd Bearden: Mickey Fliers, DisneyWhirled, BeautyNBeast, Lost boy, teras75, ilovecoasters,  Christy LOVES Disney, Chellymouse, sznk, TisBit, marieNJkitty, Brave teacher, Nursejilly, 

	Tony Heard: mom23boys, I Dreamof Disney, jonestavern, RAD, all5ofus, PatsMom, princessmom, randytenn, diskat, tink about it, Duane, Dale-Not-Chip

	Umberto Sanchez: araffle

	Veronica Devine: *retired*

	William "Bill" Wroe: skyfairy, Jacket93

 	Unassigned:


----------



## oakmanner

Awesome job updating the list!!!

Thanks!

Dennis-


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

That was a huge undertaking to update the list Hunclemarco-thanks!


----------



## kbtennant

We have Bernard Lebeaupin.  He's great!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

wow!!  Thanks for updating the list!  I just don't have time to do it anymore. 

If you want to take it over, just start a new thread :


----------



## Markeymouses

We have Betty Pryckle!!! My kids have a hand clapping game that they made up on vacation My names Betty Pryckle now it's time to get a tickle  lol it's pretty funny and she's wonderful!


----------



## TC1026

I have purchased 2 times and Gib was my friend's Guide when she bought in way back when DVC was just DVC...not Old Key West.  He answered all of my questions (sometimes several times) and I liked dealing with him so I bought from him.  I have also given him 10-or 11 successful referrals over the years so he should like me to!!


----------



## della

Wow! Great job. Thanks!!


----------



## P&B's Mom

Just bought 210 points from Judy Kaufman for AKV!


----------



## Hunclemarco

Hello.  As per Good Ol Gal's permission, i have started a new thread on the boards to continue this thread.  It can be found here:


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27288924#post27288924

Please post all further posts to the new thread for any additions, changes.
Many thanks to Good Ol Gal for this idea, and the work she had done in keeping this thread going. 
Thanks
Mark.


----------



## CarolMN

I'll close this thread since it's so long   - anyone who wants to post, may do so in the new thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1938468


----------

